# Chinchilla in Action



## birkin101

Due to such popularity of Sable in Action, here is a new thread dedicated to Chinchilla pieces. Feel free to post photos of celebrities, socialites or even your own.


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## creighbaby

ooh, more eye candy. thanks birkin!


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## papertiger

Thanks for all your hard work* Birkin101 *


----------



## eggpudding

Thank you for all the pics birkin101! Chinchilla is so lovely.. no softer fur I have tried..


----------



## eggpudding

I love how these two ladies are wearing their chinchillas + black croc Birkins!


----------



## Flip88

I am completely overwhelmed by the sheer beauty - fabulous pictures and amazing style.

Thank you Birkin [waves]


----------



## Elina0408

Thank you Birkin for the new thread!! Fabulous pics!!


----------



## birkin101

eggpudding said:


> I love how these two ladies are wearing their chinchillas + black croc Birkins!


 
Those two ladies are from the same event - Paris Fashion Week Chanel Show I think 2003


----------



## Hermesaholic

birkin101 said:


> Those two ladies are from the same event - Paris Fashion Week Chanel Show I think 2003




this is hardcore power fashion.......love it!


----------



## ReisKitty

Chinchilla + Black Croc Hermes =


----------



## birkin101




----------



## FullyLoaded

Thanks Birkin! yes yes yes- I love chinchilla. One day, one day.


----------



## birkin101




----------



## CindyKay

I've always loved the look of chinchilla. This thread makes me want one even more!!


----------



## Flip88

drooooooling so badly .........


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Simply beautiful! Thank you for posting.


----------



## birkin101

Flip88 said:


> drooooooling so badly .........


 
Those are some gorgeous pieces! Thanks for posting, Flip88!


----------



## creighbaby

birkin101 said:


>








Way to keep it classy.


----------



## Prada_Princess

What an amazing thread! Thanks you guys, particularly Birkin.

I still recall when I first tried on a chinchilla. I was in Cologne, Germany. My friend who owned one kept telling me how special the fur was. I hadn't seen her wear hers and, anyway, we drifted into a furriers. I saw a knee length coat which I put it on. The first thing that struck me was the softness. It was incredible actually. I recall thinking it was very lightweight too. The seller took me outside (where it was freezing) and it was also so warm. I do wish the ending to this was .... "and then I bought it and merrily drifted away towards the overwhelming cathedral....". I didn't though  - sorry guys.

Sadly there are two downfalls with it. Firstly and mainly - the price. Secondly you do need to look after it properly. That said, if you can deal with these you will never own a nicer fur. 

The pictures are incredible. There is not a single fur in this thread that I would not love in my closet.


----------



## tae

Birkin101; Great thread!  I always enjoy your pics so much, thank you!


----------



## tae

Prada_Princess said:


> What an amazing thread! Thanks you guys, particularly Birkin.
> 
> I still recall when I first tried on a chinchilla. I was in Cologne, Germany. My friend who owned one kept telling me how special the fur was. I hadn't seen her wear hers and, anyway, we drifted into a furriers. I saw a knee length coat which I put it on. The first thing that struck me was the softness. It was incredible actually. I recall thinking it was very lightweight too. The seller took me outside (where it was freezing) and it was also so warm. I do wish the ending to this was .... "and then I bought it and merrily drifted away towards the overwhelming cathedral....". I didn't though  - sorry guys.
> 
> Sadly there are two downfalls with it. Firstly and mainly - the price. Secondly you do need to look after it properly. That said, if you can deal with these you will never own a nicer fur.
> 
> The pictures are incredible. There is not a single fur in this thread that I would not love in my closet.




You're right; one of the softest things I've ever felt!


----------



## Flip88

some celebs sportin' chinchilla .........

J'Lo
Kimora
J'Lo
Naomi

I tried on a chinchilla yesterday in London (Harrods) - OMG - words cannot express how nice it felt .............wow


----------



## birkin101




----------



## Hermesaholic

chinchilla is so stunning.  by fragile do they mean hair/fur breakage?


----------



## Prada_Princess

Hermesaholic said:


> chinchilla is so stunning.  by fragile do they mean hair/fur breakage?




I think this is what is meant yes. I believe it only happens if not cared for properly though. If stored in a cool environment I suspect it will be fine.


----------



## birkin101

Does the fur discolor after a certain time ie mink, fox etc?


----------



## Flip88

I don't believe that it will discolor.

Some more celebrities in chinchilla for you guys ........ how many of us actually own chinchilla?  Anyone got any actions shots of their chinchilla in action??

Michelle Williams
Lil Kim
Star Jones


----------



## Cityfashionista

Here's one of my Chinchillas in action.

It's a very soft fur. I have others but this one is my best.

I've have like 3 or 4 chinchillas & none of them have lost their color. 2 of them are vintage & one of them sheds badly.


----------



## Prada_Princess

*CityFashionista* - I love your outfits (particularly the shoe collection and your furs!). This outfit is stunning and I adore your fur coat. Chic and beautiful. 

Star Jones wears her so well also. Dare I say the one worn by Lil Kim is rather OTT? I'd still love it mind


----------



## Perfect Day

CityFashionista - you look fabulous as always. Indeed you have a fabulous closet.

Can I check with you guys? J'Lo's fur (in the second pic) is chinchilla? It sure is beautiful but is it chinchilla? Incidentally, how gorgeous is Kimora's coat!!!! Beautiful.

Now, I'll leave you in the words of Jay Z ....
"my texture is the best fur, chinchilla"


----------



## Perfect Day

and the exact quote from Jay Z (Crazy in Love)

"Yes sir I'm cut from a different cloth,
My texture is the best fur, of chinchilla"


----------



## Flip88

and more for you guys and gals ........


----------



## calisnoopy

Love this thread!!!

Here's pics of my Chinchilla piece

http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b01310ff0d95a970c-pi








http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b01310ff14a1f970c-pi


----------



## birkin101

Simply gorgeous, calisnoopy! I thought I would see you here at some point.


----------



## calisnoopy

^^LOL...uh oh, is this a bad thing? But as always, you start the best threads and add so many wonderful pictures!!!

Thank you


----------



## Flip88

Calisnoopy ~ yes, I recall you posting those pics before.  Sheer style and class.  A wonderful chinchilla - nice style.


----------



## calisnoopy

^^thanks Flip88


----------



## birkin101

calisnoopy said:


> ^^LOL...uh oh, is this a bad thing? But as always, you start the best threads and add so many wonderful pictures!!!
> 
> Thank you


 
Of course not!!! I mean it only in a good way! I always love your pictures, you have the best collection of everything on my wish list.


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## Prada_Princess

*Calisnoopy* - wow your fur is gorgeous.  Really, it is a very special piece.  Who makes it?  You wear it so well - no wonder you always look so happy!  So stylish and chic.


----------



## Flip88

A picture I took of my mom fairly recently -hope you like it (she consented to the picture being uploaded so long as I covered her face)


----------



## VictoriaD

Chinchilla


----------



## birkin101

Flip88 said:


> A picture I took of my mom fairly recently -hope you like it (she consented to the picture being uploaded so long as I covered her face)


 
Thanks for posting, Flip88!  What a gorgeous piece and your mother looks absolutely lovely!  I am starting to love "in action" shots.


----------



## Perfect Day

Flip - your mom is gorgeous and I too agree with Birkin - in action shots are fab.

I have one of my beat friend which I will post when I can access my PC rather than from my phone.


----------



## Perfect Day

*Calisnoopy* - I have just looked further up the thread - what a gorgeous shrug you wear.  Beautiful and it really suits you and your fabulous style.


----------



## VictoriaD

Chinchillas


----------



## Prada_Princess

And another .............


----------



## Prada_Princess

PS - does anyone remember Madonna wearing a .... wait for it ..... sheared chinchilla?  I think the coat is by Julien McDonald and, as far as I know, it is the only sheared chinchilla.  I might be wrong and, if so, I know that Birkin will be waiting to correct me


----------



## VictoriaD

Chinchilla.


----------



## Perfect Day

VictoriaD - that fur is lush, indeed they all are.

PradaP - dare I say this but I am not overly keen on madonna's coat. I cannot see the point in shaving such a gorgeous fur. I assume it will lose it's softness?


----------



## birkin101




----------



## Prada_Princess

birkin101 said:


>



I take it yet another Russian socialite .... damn they have it so fine!!


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## Perfect Day

birkin101 said:


>



Birkin - too much luxury for my little eyes to cope with!


----------



## birkin101

I know, I feel the same way....now where is that money tree when you need it?


----------



## birkin101

http://msk.mainpeople.com/photo/1/Prezentaciya_novoj_kollekcii_LUBLU_Kira_Plastinina/873382

http://msk.mainpeople.com/photo/1/Prezentaciya_novoj_kollekcii_LUBLU_Kira_Plastinina/873398

http://msk.mainpeople.com/photo/1/Prezentaciya_novoj_kollekcii_LUBLU_Kira_Plastinina/873454

http://msk.mainpeople.com/photo/4/Premera_Lubov_morkov_3/872314


----------



## Flip88

This pic from Birkin is fabulous - what a gorgeous outfit.  The fur really does compliment the entire outfit very well.

bag anyone??

http://www.overstockfurs.com/products/product.asp?SKU=580CHINBAG&cid=81


----------



## Prada_Princess

pure class - Dennis Basso


----------



## birkin101




----------



## VictoriaD

Chinchilla.


----------



## birkin101




----------



## Perfect Day

OMG lots and lots of breath-taking pictures mainly from our Russian comrades I suspect. It would certainly appear that the money tree's are in full bloom over there.


----------



## Prada_Princess

a couple more


----------



## birkin101

Perfect Day said:


> OMG lots and lots of breath-taking pictures mainly from our Russian comrades I suspect. It would certainly appear that the money tree's are in full bloom over there.


 
We definitely need a few of those in our part of the world.  What's wrong with sharing?


----------



## FullyLoaded

I guess Americans are still a bit wary about wearing fur.


----------



## Perfect Day

FullyLoaded - you might have a point but to be honest I see fur everywhere in US when I visit during colder months. It iss usually mink, fox, etc rather than the higher end furs such as chinchilla. Well apart from some ski resorts where it is in abundance. I thunk it comes down to the economics of where the real money is now in this world.


----------



## Elina0408

Fashionista Carmen Lomana!! Love her style!! (photo from Hola.com)


----------



## Prada_Princess

Elina0408 said:


> Fashionista Carmen Lomana!! Love her style!! (photo from Hola.com)



She wears her fur with such elegance.  Pure class.


----------



## Elina0408

Can anyone identify her bag?


----------



## birkin101




----------



## Perfect Day

Elina - sorry, can't ID the bag I am afraid.
Birkin - is the last pic actually chinchilla? It just looks, err, kinda wrong for it to be so.

Ps - I am having a chinchilla scarf made by a furrier in the North West UK (there are a few around still) - pics and details when I get it )))

Have a great weekend furbies &#58388;


----------



## birkin101

It could be rex(some sort of rabbit mix), I noticed the coloring also.


----------



## birkin101




----------



## Prada_Princess

more of the lush stuff for your eyes


----------



## Flip88

Ksenia Sobchak

Olga Rodionova

and pics from Helen Yarmak


----------



## Flip88

Anna Wintour
Kate Moss
J-Lopez


----------



## birkin101




----------



## Prada_Princess

I just want to touch touch and touch - fab piccies people - keep em comin.


----------



## birkin101




----------



## Flip88

stunning (again!)


----------



## Flip88

MK Olsen with what I think is a chinchilla bag and a couple of other pics I came across


----------



## Flip88

My favorite thread by far!!

Introducing Mr Basso ................


----------



## Perfect Day

Wow, Dennis Basso really does produce some fabulous garments. I prefer his to the ones by Helen Yarmack if I am honest.


----------



## birkin101




----------



## Flip88

Vanessa Williams rockin chinchilla


----------



## Prada_Princess

Vanessa's fur is gorgeous, I also love her boots.  Purples is my favorite color.


----------



## Prada_Princess

Some more for you all


----------



## Prada_Princess

Is this Rihanna???


----------



## birkin101

It certainly looks like her...


----------



## birkin101




----------



## Perfect Day

Yes, it does look like her doesn't it.

Another post of what I assume is a Russian (?) socialite..... They have such fine lives!


----------



## birkin101




----------



## Prada_Princess

Kris Jenner


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## Perfect Day

The above one doesn't actually look like chinchilla. I notice that 'Rex rabbit' is sometimes sold as "chinchilla" when it is not the same. Nowhere near the same in fact.

Some more amazing posts from you all.


----------



## birkin101




----------



## Flip88

The most stylish Doc ever???

Dr Lisa Airan (NYC cosmetic Dr)

http://www.drlisaairan.com


----------



## birkin101

Does she come from a wealthy family?


----------



## Flip88

I have no idea actually but she has sure made her money working the botox for celebrities!

Some more eye candy for you guys!!!!!


----------



## birkin101

Interesting!  I thought the money came from her husband.


----------



## Perfect Day

Dr Lisa Airan was featured in Vogue recently. She sure has style along with brains it would seem. I've no idea how she made her money though, perhaps both? Who is her husband by the way?


----------



## Flip88

Airan attended medical school at Northwestern and completed her residency at UCLA before setting up shop on Fifth Avenue in the late 1990s. Since then, it's been hard to tell whether her priority is tending to patients or socializing with the city's blue bloods. Still, while her evenings out at galas may seem like fun, they also serve a professional purpose: Making connections with society women isn't the worst way to drum up business. Now a ubiquity on the social scene, Airan's probably the only doctor in the city who's been profiled extensively on Style.com dressed in high-end couture. She's also made two Oprah appearances to discuss anti-aging skin procedures. So what kind of skincare tips does she have for Oprah viewers? On Airan's website, she lists the "5 Points of Good Living," which apparently include diet, exercise, and "cosmetic dermatology."

Personal
Airan married Toronto-based plastic surgeon Trevor Born in Tuscany in 2006. The couple live in a Gramercy Park North co-op; they paid $4.45 million for two units in the building in 2006.

Here she is again


----------



## birkin101




----------



## Flip88

again, I fear the latter picture is not actually chinchilla?

Jennifer Lopez in a died chinchilla a few years ago


----------



## Flip88

Incidentally, Dennis Basso runway video is on youtube, maybe 30 seconds in is a divine chinchilla fur!  What do you think?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n2J79VT8VBU&feature=related


----------



## Prada_Princess

Some more 'eye candy'


----------



## birkin101

Lovely lovely lovely! Thanks so much for posting those.


----------



## Prada_Princess

Naomi Campbell from Vogue 1997 US November in Zuki

larger pic anyone??


----------



## Prada_Princess

and Joan Rivers the other day in red chinchilla!


----------



## Perfect Day

The Basso video is breath taking. I would love to go to one of the shows, sadly my contacts do not extend to getting such invites. Still, nice to see it in YTube.

The Joan Rivers fur is kne of my favourite. It is so unusual being a very rich red Color. It has been posted before in this thread albeit with a different outfit. It also matches her skin and hair color well I think.


----------



## birkin101

Is it just me or Naomi does not even look like herself on that picture? I wonder what exactly she had done except for rhinoplasty.


----------



## birkin101




----------



## Prada_Princess

The above chinchilla vest is worn to perfection in my opinion.  Yes, Naomi does not look herself but the picture is from 1997 I guess.


----------



## Flip88

Wasn't Naomi on drugs in 1997? I seem to recall she was which might explain her rather unusual appearance. Still, the fur is nice.

JLo has numerous chinchillas in varying colors. I am so jealous of this. Green chinchilla is a new one to me although I prefer the sharpness of the red fur that Joan Rivers wears.

The above vest post by Birkin is stunning. It looks so nice to touch. I wonder whether the wearer would get constant "can I touch it requests?". This happens to me sometimes when I wear fur.

More pics are welcomed


----------



## birkin101

^I hate those!  I don't understand people pawing the fur even if they ask.  What's up with that?  I think I am too protective of my things.


----------



## birkin101




----------



## Flip88

Another gorgeous item posted above. I am thinking this one is similar to a Mendel one I tried on in Neimans about 5 years ago. It may not be the same but it is similar. Birkin - you are more protective than I am. Often people requesting a touch are friends or friends of friends. Strangers would not be permitted though and whilst they sometimes compliment, only rarely do they ask.


----------



## Prada_Princess

Maryna Linchuk


----------



## Flip88

I am surprised to see how many people wear chinchilla as part of a casual outfit. It works really well in fact so no criticism from me but I had kinda assumed chinchilla was reserved for the special occasions along with that 'special outfit'.


----------



## birkin101

That's what I thought as well....


----------



## Prada_Princess

some more celebrities wearing the 'fine stuff'


----------



## birkin101




----------



## Prada_Princess

and ...................


----------



## Prada_Princess

Ps, isn't the red chinchilla just the best color???   It looks incredibly rich.


----------



## Perfect Day

fabulous, I like the red yes, but then I like all the colors!


----------



## eggpudding

Love how it's worn so casually like this!


----------



## Perfect Day

Yes, I would love to have the money to justify a chinchilla fur as a casual item!  It does work well with jeans even - very stylish.


----------



## Flip88

For those that prefer chinchilla worn as part of a formal outfit, check out Miss Campbell's socialite friend.  This is one fabulous fur!!


----------



## Flip88

Catherine Malandrino Fall 2011


----------



## mrmockle

Another stunning selection of furs - and they make my vintage chinchilla stroller look badly in need of a replacement!

On a point of order though, a few of those pics looked more like rex rabbit to me rather than chinchilla.  Rex rabbit can be very lovely in its own right of course - but nothing beats how chinchilla feels.

Regards,
Mr Mockle


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101

Flip88 said:


> For those that prefer chinchilla worn as part of a formal outfit, check out Miss Campbell's socialite friend.  This is one fabulous fur!!


 
Looks so balky...


----------



## mashanyc

birkin101 said:


> Looks so balky...


2nd. looks very unflattering imo.


----------



## Perfect Day

The second isn't the best I agree.  I thought it might be the camera angle though.

Has anyone tried Jitrois for chinchilla?  They seem to feature it every fall.  Typically they use it as trim but they will also stock the odd jacket / bolero.  I tried on an amazing jacket around 12 months ago in their Geneva store - python jacket lined in chinchilla.  It felt like heaven but the price was $20,000 (approx) which was too much for me, even for such an amazing garment.


----------



## Flip88

May I be permitted to revive a thread I just love?


----------



## Perfect Day

I have just come across this chinchilla with a hint of purple in it.  It is from Kaufman's.

http://kaufmanfurs.net

I think the outfit they team it up with in the picture does it no justice at all in fairness but picture it with a nice cocktail dress and some pigalle's for example and it would look completely different.


----------



## Flip88

yaah!! another opportunity to post to this thread ......

what a color!


----------



## Flip88

and blue for those that like it.  What a vibrant color this is, possibly my favourite.

Courtesy of http://www.milady.tv/


----------



## Prada_Princess

The red and the blue chinchilla coats are amazing colors. I do like the 'standard' purple color too though and I would think the purple / grey is easier to pair with outfits.


----------



## birkin101




----------



## Perfect Day

birkin101 said:


>



What a cute jacket. Interesting to see it worn as part of a casual outfit and it seems to be rather bad weather in the background (Im on my phone so I cant be sure). Nice find agaun Birkin


----------



## shoemania

birkin101 said:


>


 

Oooh, Birkin!  I can't wait for winter again to see all the eye candy posted here and in the sable thread.  Even though it's the middle of summer here, I keep coming back to these threads again and again.  Love it!  Thank you!


----------



## birkin101

My pleasure, I definitely miss coming back here.  Cannot wait for winter!!!


----------



## Flip88

A little more to tempt us.  Yes, the winter will soon (ish) be upon us.


----------



## Perfect Day

More eye candy


----------



## Flip88

I am not actually convinced about the outfit in this instance.  That said, the model looks cute, as does her fur.


----------



## Flip88

With a Micheal Kors dress


----------



## Flip88

more


----------



## Flip88

What a beautiful jacket.  

Jitrois possibly???


----------



## Perfect Day

A very under-rated model IMO, Rosanne Swart-Doosje from The Netherlands.


----------



## Flip88

Just to prove that you can totally mess up a fabulous piece of clothing ...... meet Yulia, Mrs Andre Arshavin (footballer)


----------



## Flip88

another


----------



## birkin101




----------



## Flip88

birkin101 said:


>



very nice and cometh the season!!


----------



## am2022

it looks bulky.. yes... but oh so cozy!!!


----------



## LittleMsPerfect

Flip88 said:


> Just to prove that you can totally mess up a fabulous piece of clothing ...... meet Yulia, Mrs Andre Arshavin (footballer)



SMH oh no!!


----------



## Perfect Day

LittleMsPerfect said:


> SMH oh no!!



 Incredible isn't it. All that money and she obviously likes clothes but surely someone could have pointed out her failings with this outfit. That is why we all need best friend who can say, without fear of any consequence ..... "you look terrible".


----------



## Flip88

Ms Mika Mimi Tanaka, the plume she carries is amazing.  This pic was taken from the Asians with Hermes thread courtesy if IFFAH.


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## Prada_Princess

birkin101 said:


>



You certainly have an eye for these things! Thank you for taking the time to post.


----------



## lily25

Flip88 said:


> I am not actually convinced about the outfit in this instance.  That said, the model looks cute, as does her fur.


I love this outfit! I gave my chinchilla to my sis (she lives in a colder climate) and she is wearing it like this actually. Army boots skinny jeans , the works.

I pray for a few very cold days to wear some fur this winter.


----------



## Prada_Princess

lily25 said:


> I love this outfit! I gave my chinchilla to my sis (she lives in a colder climate) and she is wearing it like this actually. Army boots skinny jeans , the works.
> 
> I pray for a few very cold days to wear some fur this winter.



You GAVE a chinchilla away??? [faints] ..... you win the 'sister of the year' award for sure.


----------



## lily25

^ Add to the list another fur coat, balenciaga bag, and a chanel jacket. I'm the best bigger sis on the planet.


----------



## Flip88

lily25 said:
			
		

> ^ Add to the list another fur coat, balenciaga bag, and a chanel jacket. I'm the best bigger sis on the planet.



You certainly are ....... sis..... ahem (throw one my way?) ..... 

That really is so nice of you.


----------



## birkin101




----------



## sexysixfooter

What is more uber-luxe than a chinchilla bag with a custom matching wrap? Super cozy, and very divine! Thank you, my love!


----------



## Flip88

More of the 'good stuff'.

Saks do a fur magazine (thefursalon.com) which contains the chinchilla vest I posted in the sale. Grab yourselves a bargain?? Well ok, perhaps not a bargain but at least it is reduced by a few grand!


----------



## Flip88

http://thefursalon.com/

What a nice and unusual color of chinchilla - again from Saks.


----------



## Flip88

A private plane too!


----------



## Flip88

Some more


----------



## Perfect Day

Some beautiful furs here. I love this thread, gazing at the socialites, millionaires (billionaires?) and other celebrities who wear the absolute best.


----------



## papertiger

Love this jacket, thanks Flip88


----------



## papertiger

lily25 said:


> ^ Add to the list another fur coat, balenciaga bag, and a chanel jacket. I'm the best bigger sis on the planet.



You are 

My sister and I give each other nice stuff too. Better than it sitting around not being used and _if_ we ever change our minds we know we can still borrow


----------



## Flip88

I'm feeling a lotta love in the air! It is a great idea actually - how many times have we all sold an item only to desperately want it back a few months later!




			
				papertiger said:
			
		

> You are
> 
> My sister and I give each other nice stuff too. Better than it sitting around not being used and if we ever change our minds we know we can still borrow


----------



## lily25

papertiger said:


> You are
> 
> My sister and I give each other nice stuff too. Better than it sitting around not being used and _if_ we ever change our minds we know we can still borrow


Exactly! It is not like I will lose them for ever . I can always ask it back if I need it. I hate keeping stuff locked away not being used, it is such a waste.
I saw a lovely wool coat with Chinchilla collar and cuffs, understated and luxurious at the same time, in the metro. Should have taken a pic but my phone was in my inside pocket of my jacket... Cold weather=more fur sightings yay!


----------



## jpup

Chinchilla experts- advise please!!!!!   What do you think? Is this real chinchilla or rex chinchilla?  It's a little short cape/stole on ebay. They say it's real chinchilla. TIA


----------



## Perfect Day

I vote chinchilla but it is very worn. Still, I like it.


----------



## jpup

Perfect Day said:


> I vote chinchilla but it is very worn. Still, I like it.



thanks, Perfect Day. Yes- it does look a little worn, but the lining is in perfect shape and the seller claims the fur is in excellent shape. I guess I'll find out -since I WON the auction!!!!!! 
 She does have a 7 day return policy-so if it looks bad IRL I can always return it.


----------



## Perfect Day

jpup said:


> thanks, Perfect Day. Yes- it does look a little worn, but the lining is in perfect shape and the seller claims the fur is in excellent shape. I guess I'll find out -since I WON the auction!!!!!!
> She does have a 7 day return policy-so if it looks bad IRL I can always return it.



Woo Hoo ...... congratulations on being able to be in action with chinchilla  I am delighted for you. I hope it works out for you.


----------



## Flip88

jpup said:


> Chinchilla experts- advise please!!!!!   What do you think? Is this real chinchilla or rex chinchilla?  It's a little short cape/stole on ebay. They say it's real chinchilla. TIA



I like it! Real chinchilla for sure but yes, well worn!  Show us mod pics .... I demand!! 

Robert Albertson & Suzanne Murphy


----------



## CoutureCat

Exactly, why do people insist on wearing real fur? The way these animals are farmed is appalling....


----------



## Prada_Princess

I refuse to get entangled in the debate.

Helen Yarmak creates a gorgeous color for her fur in this picture but I appreciate it is not exactly 'in action' but I wish it was!


----------



## jpup

Flip88 said:


> I like it! Real chinchilla for sure but yes, well worn!  Show us mod pics .... I demand!!
> 
> Robert Albertson & Suzanne Murphy



Well- unfortunately it did not work out. I received the cape and immediately thought it felt like rabbit- so I took it to my furrier who confirmed it is rabbit- not chinchilla. In addition the pelts were quite dried out- so I've sent it back and hopefully will not have trouble getting a refund.


----------



## Perfect Day

jpup said:


> Well- unfortunately it did not work out. I received the cape and immediately thought it felt like rabbit- so I took it to my furrier who confirmed it is rabbit- not chinchilla. In addition the pelts were quite dried out- so I've sent it back and hopefully will not have trouble getting a refund.



Such a shame - perhaps rabbit and chinchilla are more alike than I had estimated! I thought it was chinchilla albeit well worn. Sorry it did not work out - I know that Ebay and Amazon sometimes offer chinchilla as do Madison Mall.

Good luck with your mission!!


----------



## jpup

Perfect Day said:


> Such a shame - perhaps rabbit and chinchilla are more alike than I had estimated! I thought it was chinchilla albeit well worn. Sorry it did not work out - I know that Ebay and Amazon sometimes offer chinchilla as do Madison Mall.
> 
> Good luck with your mission!!



thanks, Perfect Day. I believe that it is the French rabbit or Rex rabbit that looks more like Chinchilla (but no where near as thick and fluffy as the real thing!!). If I understand it right- the Rex rabbit is a hybrid between a rabbit and chinchilla. Sometimes people call them Rex Chinchilla. Very misleading as it is still a rabbit. I believe that may be what happened with this seller. She thought it was chinchilla and advertised it as real chinchilla- but it is really a hybrid rabbit.


----------



## Perfect Day

jpup said:


> thanks, Perfect Day. I believe that it is the French rabbit or Rex rabbit that looks more like Chinchilla (but no where near as thick and fluffy as the real thing!!). If I understand it right- the Rex rabbit is a hybrid between a rabbit and chinchilla. Sometimes people call them Rex Chinchilla. Very misleading as it is still a rabbit. I believe that may be what happened with this seller. She thought it was chinchilla and advertised it as real chinchilla- but it is really a hybrid rabbit.



Yes, good point. I suppose in fairness to the seller moat of us on here assumed chinchilla so she probably did too. Rex rabbit is a nice fur though but in a completely different league to chinchilla.

As I said before I do hope that you do find what you want and keep us updated with your progress.


----------



## chloe speaks

CoutureCat said:


> Exactly, why do people insist on wearing real fur? The way these animals are farmed is appalling....



ITA, faux fur is so excellent these days!

also, some furs, like with chinchilla, it's not difficult to see each individual animal pelt on the coat, so to me, it looks like the woman is wearing like 25-50 chinchilla animals on her cape and 100s on her full length coat


----------



## CoutureCat

chloe speaks said:


> ITA, faux fur is so excellent these days!
> 
> also, some furs, like with chinchilla, it's not difficult to see each individual animal pelt on the coat, so to me, it looks like the woman is wearing like 25-50 chinchilla animals on her cape and 100s on her full length coat



Thats what I think... if you can afford real fur then you can definitly afford the high-end faux fur which is just as soft and looks just as nice...


----------



## Flip88

I use a furrier in Manchester and am visiting in the next week or so. I would have checked for you but events have rather overtaken my idea. I do own a chinchilla scarf (which he made for me last year) and I am delighted with it.

Aswell as rex rabbit there is also Orylag which is very soft too but again, not quite chinchilla.





			
				jpup said:
			
		

> Well- unfortunately it did not work out. I received the cape and immediately thought it felt like rabbit- so I took it to my furrier who confirmed it is rabbit- not chinchilla. In addition the pelts were quite dried out- so I've sent it back and hopefully will not have trouble getting a refund.


----------



## Flip88

Bit more eye candy from the socialtes with H thread.


----------



## Prada_Princess

Japanese actress Ueto Aya looking elegant in chinchilla


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## Stardust25

I don't wear fur, but there is no denying how gorgeous rich and delicious Chinchilla fur is


----------



## Perfect Day

Wow, Birkin - these are particularly nice.  



birkin101 said:


>


----------



## jpup

Love the new photos- thanks Birkin


----------



## Flip88

Irina Sheyk wearing Charles Calfun chinchilla on the runway.  I think this was last week but I am unsure.

I love the vibrant colors that chinchilla sometimes comes in, such as in the Birkin pictures.  Then again, I cannot imagine a color that I don't absolutely love when it comes to chinchilla!!


----------



## birkin101




----------



## Prada_Princess

This fur looks like chinchilla but surely the pelts are too large to be so? 

Why do so many models give the "two fingers" sign when posing for a photo? As far as I know it is offensive throughout the world - or are there exceptions to this?

Still, as always, love the picture.



birkin101 said:


>


----------



## birkin101




----------



## Flip88

Some more gorgeous pictures!  I love looking at these garments and allowing my imagination run away!  I do think that the picture above (#218) is chinchilla by the way PradaP.


----------



## IFFAH

Flip88 said:


> Bit more eye candy from the socialtes with H thread.



I kind of like the way she wears, all red with Chinchilla. I personally wouldn't wear red head to toe, I like how edgy the entire look with the boots and *Shadow Cabas*.


----------



## Prada_Princess

I am rather unsure about the outfit to be honest - take away the Hermes bag and a beautiful chinchilla and I think we are left with a rather average (at best) outfit.


[/B][/B]





IFFAH said:


> I kind of like the way she wears, all red with Chinchilla. I personally wouldn't wear red head to toe, I like how edgy the entire look with the boots and *Shadow Cabas*.


----------



## Flip88

I am not a huge fan of a lot of bright color but the Shadow Cabas is lovely although I dont care for the flap tbh. The chinchilla is, once again, stunning.

I know others like the flap on the Shadow Cabas - it is just a personal thing.




			
				IFFAH said:
			
		

> I kind of like the way she wears, all red with Chinchilla. I personally wouldn't wear red head to toe, I like how edgy the entire look with the boots and Shadow Cabas.


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101

Helen Yarmak


----------



## birkin101




----------



## Perfect Day

Jerry Hall


----------



## Flip88

Just an incredible furrier


----------



## bprimuslevy

Because of the chinchilla and sable in action threads I now want a fur. Because I know nothing about furs, could someone tell me what is a "chubby"? And, any recommendations for furriers in DC/MD/VA?


----------



## Flip88

A "chubby" is typocally fox. It is a long haired fur which is fairly short to give that "chubby" look. I think this is right but please correct me if I have got it wrong.




			
				bprimuslevy said:
			
		

> Because of the chinchilla and sable in action threads I now want a fur. Because I know nothing about furs, could someone tell me what is a "chubby"? And, any recommendations for furriers in DC/MD/VA?


----------



## jpup

bprimuslevy said:


> Because of the chinchilla and sable in action threads I now want a fur. Because I know nothing about furs, could someone tell me what is a "chubby"? And, any recommendations for furriers in DC/MD/VA?



My DH just bought me a gorgeous sheared mink jacket with Russian sable fur trim from Miller's Furs- it's on the third floor at Tyson's Galleria. They were very nice and super helpful.


----------



## Flip88

Wow!! Sounds delicious - sable really adds to a fur. 





			
				jpup said:
			
		

> My DH just bought me a gorgeous sheared mink jacket with Russian sable fur trim from Miller's Furs- it's on the third floor at Tyson's Galleria. They were very nice and super helpful.


----------



## jpup

Flip88 said:


> Wow!! Sounds delicious - sable really adds to a fur.



thank you!!  It is really pretty  (I may be a little prejudiced- LOL) and soooooo lightweight that it feels like you're just wearing air!

 Since it is a Christmas present- I'm supposed to leave it wrapped up until then, but I'll post some pics after Christmas on the sable thread.


----------



## Flip88

Yes fur feels like it weighs next to nothing thesedays - a million miles away from when my grandma's full length mink weighed almost as much as her! 

Good for you, being able to resist. It will certainly make your Christmas Day very special!! 




			
				jpup said:
			
		

> thank you!!  It is really pretty  (I may be a little prejudiced- LOL) and soooooo lightweight that it feels like you're just wearing air!
> 
> Since it is a Christmas present- I'm supposed to leave it wrapped up until then, but I'll post some pics after Christmas on the sable thread.


----------



## Prada_Princess

You have sable yet are expected to wait ..... that is torture 

Your fur sounds lovely - what a nice present!




jpup said:


> thank you!!  It is really pretty  (I may be a little prejudiced- LOL) and soooooo lightweight that it feels like you're just wearing air!
> 
> Since it is a Christmas present- I'm supposed to leave it wrapped up until then, but I'll post some pics after Christmas on the sable thread.


----------



## Flip88




----------



## Prada_Princess

Love the last post flip .... yummy chinchilla. I like it more than sable thesedays.


----------



## Prada_Princess

Jill Scott in a very vibrant chinchilla - I love this color


----------



## Flip88

That color of blue makes the fur look so lush! Beautiful.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

That blue is FAB.


----------



## Prada_Princess

Indeed - my thoughts exactly - what a gorgeous color


----------



## Perfect Day

chinchilla trim


----------



## Perfect Day

posted in error


----------



## mimi0011

Hi Everyone,

I was wondering if you can help me identify if this coat is real chinchilla??? 


http://www.ebay.com/itm/25096085871...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_562wt_1079


I would really appreciate your expertise!!!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

I was told to repost this here, instead of just in the Hermes section!


----------



## Perfect Day

LamborghiniGirl said:


> I was told to repost this here, instead of just in the Hermes section!



I've already commented about your fur but, just to confirm .... it is just divine.  In every way.  The style, the fur type and how you wear it.  Divine.


----------



## Flip88

LamborghiniGirl said:


> I was told to repost this here, instead of just in the Hermes section!



Way Hey ... you stumbled across this thread then!  

Do you have a blog LamborghiniGirl?  If not then I think you should - you obviously know a lot about fashion and style and have an incredible wardrobe!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

Perfect Day said:


> I've already commented about your fur but, just to confirm .... it is just divine.  In every way.  The style, the fur type and how you wear it.  Divine.





Flip88 said:


> Way Hey ... you stumbled across this thread then!
> 
> Do you have a blog LamborghiniGirl?  If not then I think you should - you obviously know a lot about fashion and style and have an incredible wardrobe!



thank you both so much!! you are so kind.  

i don't have a blog-- what would i say in it? any suggestions on how to angle it? i've never thought about doing one for myself, but now you have my wheels turning!!

i handle several blogs for clients, but they aren't as fun as clothes and bags and shoes


----------



## Flip88

Well, I guess a blog ought to be your interests / passion. I suspect that would involve blogging about style, designers, lifestyle and whatever else you find interesting.

You are more than welcome actually - just glad you found this thread and a mega - drooling thread it is don't you find?


----------



## Flip88

another from a few years ago

Stella Tennant????


----------



## IFFAH

^Stella Tenant is a forever "on-the-go" chic girl.


----------



## Prada_Princess

LamborghiniGirl said:


> thank you both so much!! you are so kind.
> 
> i don't have a blog-- what would i say in it? any suggestions on how to angle it? i've never thought about doing one for myself, but now you have my wheels turning!!
> 
> i handle several blogs for clients, but they aren't as fun as clothes and bags and shoes



LamborghiniGirl - I read somewhere that you sometimes put your fur on the floor and your dog lies on it - is this true??  You know that chinchilla is a fairly delicate fur right?  It is my favourite type of fur and your coat is just gorgeous so I would hate for something to happen to it given its beauty!  It reminds me of seeing a Croc Birkin next to a large glass of red wine ........ I was panicking just looking at a picture of it


----------



## Perfect Day

When do we think the picture of Stella was taken?  1993 ish??

Tina Craig holding more of "the good stuff" 

(taken from the Asians with Hermes thread)


----------



## Flip88

...and is that BryanBoy in the photo too? It is not easy for guys to pull off fur - but he can!


----------



## Flip88

Madam Monroe ...... Pure style icon in every way for me


----------



## Flip88

Attached


----------



## birkin101

vest


----------



## Flip88

I have posted elsewhere about this but at Bicester Village (nr London) I saw a beautiful chinchilla shrug at Dior. It was reduced from £6,000 to £1,100 and was slightly too small for me. I was gutted especially as I recently had to return a Vince (coyote) fur which I bought in the sales.

So close .... Yet so far away ....


----------



## birkin101

I think chinchilla is much more affordable than sable, I was quoted around 8K to do the coat.  The golden sable in a short jacket was around 10K.  I definitely shoul be on a major ban at least until the end of the year.  It never hurts to ask though....


----------



## Flip88

Absolutely  Personally I place chinchilla and sable in the same bracket but price wise they are not comparible really. I think next to sable is lynx.


----------



## Flip88

Ashanti with her mom


----------



## birkin101

not sure about this one...


----------



## Flip88

birkin101 said:
			
		

> not sure about this one...



Isnt that 'rex rabbit'??? I am thinking so - doesnt look as soft as the "good stuff"


----------



## Flip88

Some more


----------



## birkin101

,


----------



## birkin101

.


----------



## Flip88

another fine piece


----------



## Perfect Day

I love chinchilla but I do think it is a shame that there are not as many longer coats which I find much more of a 'statement piece'. Still, gorgeous posts!


----------



## Prada_Princess

Yes, I agree, a full length one would be a real statement but it would have to be carried off correctly otherwise it could 'swamp' the wearer.


----------



## cardinalcanary

Hope none of these are repeats


----------



## Perfect Day

Basso


----------



## youssefm

Lebanese/Egyptian Diva and Star Haifa Wehbe


----------



## Flip88

youssefm said:
			
		

> Lebanese/Egyptian Diva and Star Haifa Wehbe



Yummy fur and outfits!


----------



## Perfect Day

Another


----------



## Flip88

Anna Wintour with a beautiful chinchilla scarf


----------



## Perfect Day

Juat seen some incredible chinchilla's at the Basso fur show .... Pics anyone????? 

Ps - at last, the best furs making their way onto the runway!


----------



## birkinkellylove

^I ve been looking online for DB info - would you have a link to the show by any chance?


----------



## Perfect Day

birkinkellylove said:
			
		

> ^I ve been looking online for DB info - would you have a link to the show by any chance?



I cannot find a link to the live show sadly but #DennisBasso has posted some pictures on Twitter. I think that this link will soon contain the pictures - and decent sized ones too.

The show featured chinchilla along with sable, fox and mink (which did not seem to feature very much at New York Fashion Week). 



http://sagafurs.com/catwalk_gallery.html?g2_itemId=57304


----------



## birkinkellylove

^Thanks I will look right away! the only photo's I found showed Ivanka ***** in a fur gilet with Joan Rivers in a full fur and Kristin Cavallari in a very summery low cut dress sat watching the DB show yesterday...


----------



## Flip88

Basso 2012, 15th Feb


----------



## Flip88

more Basso


----------



## birkinkellylove

^Thanks Flip! 

ANyone know if DB offers a classic selection as well as what we see on the runway? Im looking for a longer line brown mink/sable. I don't think much of the orange offerings lol!


----------



## Perfect Day

The pictures from the Basso show are nothing short of breath-taking!!!

I am sure they also offer a classic selection.

By the way, here was the Basso show @ NYFW

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8eUlXaUYCbQ


----------



## Perfect Day

Mika Mimi Tanaka in chinchilla

Credit to IFFAH


----------



## Flip88

MMT has the most amazing collection of Hermes bags doesn't she? I would love to know the total value if her closet - surely it exceeds $1m?

IFFAH - how do you get such close up pics of her? Do you know her? - please forgive me if you have answered this already - I cannot find the answer. She really is special when it comes to style.


----------



## birkin101

.


----------



## Prada_Princess

Elizabeth Taylor


----------



## Prada_Princess

Gianfranco Ferre Fall-Winter 2010-2011 (ready-to-wear collection), 2010.

I was checking old Milan FW pics and stumbled across this.


----------



## Prada_Princess

King Juan Carlos and Queen Sofia of Spain.


----------



## Flip88

Courtesy of Birkin from a Hermes thread.


----------



## Prada_Princess

and yet more.

I noticed a fair amount of chinchilla at Milan Fashion Week actually.  Not on the runway really but on those in the audience.


----------



## Perfect Day

Prada_Princess said:
			
		

> and yet more.
> 
> I noticed a fair amount of chinchilla at Milan Fashion Week actually.  Not on the runway really but on those in the audience.



There is something really special about 'full length' chinchilla coats. I love those three furs.


----------



## birkin101

http://www.tatler.ru/vash_vihod/131...modnitsi_na_pokaze_daniel_benjamin_geneva.php


----------



## Perfect Day

Some more fine pieces. I kinda like the seperation of the pelts with leather (or an exotic). I suspect this makes the items less expensive but none the less, I do like that style.


----------



## Prada_Princess

a touch of the fine stuff


----------



## birkin101




----------



## Flip88

more


----------



## Perfect Day

Dennis Basso from a few years ago


----------



## Flip88

Perfect Day said:
			
		

> Dennis Basso from a few years ago



Basso furs are just "special".


----------



## birkin101

,


----------



## KayuuKathey

birkin101 said:


> ,



Lol she is as fierce as that fur. Werrrk like the rent is due next week.


----------



## Flip88

KayuuKathey said:
			
		

> Lol she is as fierce as that fur. Werrrk like the rent is due next week.



Lol  she does have that "look" doesnt she!


----------



## Perfect Day

Stephanie Seymour with a hint of chinchilla.

March 12, NYC.


----------



## Made in CA

^ This is one of the first I've seen that's a little less in-your-face.. the look is so bold I think it works best just as a piece of the item like it is here.


----------



## Flip88

another


----------



## Flip88

Made in CA said:


> ^ This is one of the first I've seen that's a little less in-your-face.. the look is so bold I think it works best just as a piece of the item like it is here.



Yes, I agree that a touch of chinchilla can redefine an outfit, I do have a crush on the 'full fur look' to be honest.


----------



## Flip88




----------



## Prada_Princess

Thank you for more great piccies


----------



## Perfect Day

Made in CA said:
			
		

> ^ This is one of the first I've seen that's a little less in-your-face.. the look is so bold I think it works best just as a piece of the item like it is here.



Yes I think it should be used much more to trim items too. I think it os seen as less durable than mink, fox or coyote which tends to be the trim of choice for designers.


----------



## Flip88




----------



## Flip88

The second picture is yet another example of overkill but the fur is indeed lovely. She needs to just tone it down.


----------



## Flip88

,


----------



## Prada_Princess

J-Lo in a chinchilla vest.

I swear only J-Lo could get away with sneakers and a chinchilla in the same outfit!!


----------



## Prada_Princess

Holly Valance in what I think is dyed chinchilla, I might be wrong though.  I don't think I have seen chinchilla dyed black before so it might not be.

Anyone?


----------



## Flip88

It certainly looks like chinchilla. I dont think it is black though. It appears to me to have a hint of purple in it.

I am 75% sure it is chinchilla but 100% sure it is a fabulous fur for her. The color suits her very well and also her outfit too.


----------



## Prada_Princess

Joan Rivers in a chinchilla from Helen Yarmak (I got this from her tweets).

She is with 50 cent.


----------



## Flip88

Joan is good fun to follow on twitter actually. Is it me or has 50 cent lost more weight?

Her fur is beautiful indeed. Oh what it would be like to have her warbrode. She looks fab.


----------



## Perfect Day

I am still unsure as to whether Holly Valance's fur is chinchilla. If it is, I much prefer the classic color, ie the one used for Joans fur.


----------



## Prada_Princess

Credit to Birkin101


----------



## Perfect Day

For those that like a touch of chinchilla.


----------



## Perfect Day




----------



## Flip88

More fab chinchilla


----------



## Perfect Day

Another


----------



## Perfect Day




----------



## Flip88

The last coat is exactly what I would like to own!


----------



## Perfect Day




----------



## Flip88




----------



## Prada_Princess

more


----------



## Flip88

The perfect item to compliment a LBD?


----------



## Flip88




----------



## Flip88

I suspect these will be the last pics until the weather gets cooler


----------



## Perfect Day

The last fur posted is especially elegant.  Beautiful.


----------



## Perfect Day

Something unusual I came across


----------



## birkinkellylove

^that is very sweet/cute..


----------



## Flip88

birkinkellylove said:


> ^that is very sweet/cute..



It is Basso, AW 08/09.

http://www.fur-style.com/no_cache/f...er=188&cHash=f6be8422cc560394045a3861a309f8e6


----------



## Perfect Day

Basso does indeed do great things with chinchilla 

Look at the vibrancy of this fur - the color is so strong.  Zandra Rhodes is the designer and the photo from 1990 (ish).  A VERY under-rated designer if I say.  Do you agree?


----------



## Flip88

Didnt she design for Princess Diana a lot? I seem to recall as much.


----------



## Perfect Day

Yes, she did design for Princess Di regularly.


----------



## Perfect Day

Evelina Bledans, Russian celebrity showing us chinchilla. It looms like a Jitrois jacket to me.


----------



## Perfect Day

,


----------



## Perfect Day

sorry, here is the picture.


----------



## Prada_Princess




----------



## Flip88

http://ertongroup.com/category/campaign/


----------



## Prada_Princess




----------



## FullyLoaded

Love them all! Especially the floor lengths. Realistically I hope to own the shorter type sometime in the future.


----------



## Flip88

FullyLoaded said:
			
		

> Love them all! Especially the floor lengths. Realistically I hope to own the shorter type sometime in the future.



Hi FullyLoaded, yes I too would love,to own a full length one but the prices are so prohibitive sadly.  They are just the ultimate statement piece.  There was a Dior jacket at Bicester Village reduced significantly but sadly not my size.


----------



## FullyLoaded

Flip88 said:


> Absolutely  Personally I place chinchilla and sable in the same bracket but price wise they are not comparible really. I think next to sable is lynx.



I don't know much about fur and their prices, but I always assumed Sable was the most expensive. Which type is the most expensive? I've dreamed of having a chinchilla, lynx and fox coat one day.


----------



## Flip88

FullyLoaded said:
			
		

> I don't know much about fur and their prices, but I always assumed Sable was the most expensive. Which type is the most expensive? I've dreamed of having a chinchilla, lynx and fox coat one day.



Sable is the most expensive but Chinchilla and Lynx are both expensive. Actually, you mention fox but that is relatively inexpensive and is also very durable. Personally I like white fox and silver fox and I do like the 'chubby' jackets they do in fox.  

I think my advice would be to just throw yourself into a furrier and try some on. Most I have visited have been helpful.  I think with a fur the most important features are the fitting and  the quality of the pelts, neither can be assessed from a website.

Where do you live? Im sure someone will be able to advise you on a reputable furrier?


----------



## Heartsoxox

Flip88 said:
			
		

> Hi FullyLoaded, yes I too would love,to own a full length one but the prices are so prohibitive sadly.  They are just the ultimate statement piece.  There was a Dior jacket at Bicester Village reduced significantly but sadly not my size.



You could always have the size cut down. if you wanted it.


----------



## Flip88

Heartsoxox said:
			
		

> You could always have the size cut down. if you wanted it.



I just wouldnt be comfortable having that done to be honest. Even with my furrier who can do the most amazing things. If it was a simple question of making it slightly shorter for example then perhaps but this would need much more than that. Anyway, it will be long gone by now and be in a lucly gal's closet somewhere!


----------



## Perfect Day

FullyLoaded said:
			
		

> I don't know much about fur and their prices, but I always assumed Sable was the most expensive. Which type is the most expensive? I've dreamed of having a chinchilla, lynx and fox coat one day.



Yes, I agree with Flip about the price 'pecking order' of furs. What is your budget? Fox is very reasonable and very warm.


----------



## Perfect Day

Fendi


----------



## william_st_girl

OK so after i've got Sable I defo want chinchilla... another amazing thread for WOWing me!


----------



## Flip88




----------



## william_st_girl

Those coats all look so Yummy!!!


----------



## Perfect Day

May I introduce an array of chinchillas


----------



## william_st_girl

You may.... YUM!


----------



## Flip88

All the chinchilla's are beautiful - is it the same model in each picture or are my eyes going funny????


----------



## Perfect Day




----------



## LeeMiller

Prada Princess, any idea of the designer for the items in post 329 back a few pages?  I'm in love!!  The pieces look a little edgy and very wearable.

Thanks so much for this thread so amazing.  So many great items I love the little mini jackets and the vibrant furs - even the orange - but wow love love the blue ones!


----------



## Prada_Princess

LeeMiller said:


> Prada Princess, any idea of the designer for the items in post 329 back a few pages?  I'm in love!!  The pieces look a little edgy and very wearable.
> 
> Thanks so much for this thread so amazing.  So many great items I love the little mini jackets and the vibrant furs - even the orange - but wow love love the blue ones!



I forgot where I got the pictures from but I will hunt the place down and post   Yes, the pieces are very wearable I agree.  Not many of us could 'really' pull off a full length chinchilla but these accessorize so well.


----------



## LeeMiller

Prada_Princess said:


> I forgot where I got the pictures from but I will hunt the place down and post  Yes, the pieces are very wearable I agree. Not many of us could 'really' pull off a full length chinchilla but these accessorize so well.


 
Oh I would LOVE that!!  Enable me!   I don't have any fur other than a little fox scarf that ties on the neck - I'm going to convert it using the Hermes scarf trick the ladies on the Hermes forum came up with.


----------



## Prada_Princess

LeeMiller said:


> Oh I would LOVE that!!  Enable me!   I don't have any fur other than a little fox scarf that ties on the neck - I'm going to convert it using the Hermes scarf trick the ladies on the Hermes forum came up with.



I cannot find out where they are from ....  Sorry but . if I do find out, I will post the link.

By the way some vintage chinchilla can be bought from here (as well as sable by the way) but vintage chinchilla seems pretty rare - I guess people never part with them!

http://fashion.1stdibs.com/avl_item_detail.php?id=29513

http://fashion.1stdibs.com/avl_item_detail.php?id=60097

Chanel Flap Bag (Jumbo)

http://fashion.1stdibs.com/avl_item_detail.php?id=36626


----------



## william_st_girl

God I want a chinchilla scarf like the one in the first pic in post 331!


----------



## mlemee

Prada_Princess said:


> I cannot find out where they are from ....  Sorry but . if I do find out, I will post the link.
> 
> By the way some vintage chinchilla can be bought from here (as well as sable by the way) but vintage chinchilla seems pretty rare - I guess people never part with them!
> 
> http://fashion.1stdibs.com/avl_item_detail.php?id=29513
> 
> http://fashion.1stdibs.com/avl_item_detail.php?id=60097
> 
> Chanel Flap Bag (Jumbo)
> 
> http://fashion.1stdibs.com/avl_item_detail.php?id=36626



Chinchilla is so delicate I don't even know if it can survive vintage. When I was hunting for mine, all the furriers in Paris and London tried to persuade me to not buy it and buy mink or sable instead. They said even if I take very good care of it, a chinchilla coat would last a matter of years before it starts getting bald spots and sheds. I was like, I'm good, I just want a chinchilla honey!
The top picture of a chinchilla coat had been on that site for 2 years now!
I prefer chinchilla to have that 'rolled Michelin man' look.


----------



## mlemee

Perfect Day said:


> May I introduce an array of chinchillas


Oooh, who are these by?


Flip88 said:


> All the chinchilla's are beautiful - is it the same model in each picture or are my eyes going funny????



Your eyes are going funny


----------



## mlemee

Flip88 said:


> I suspect these will be the last pics until the weather gets cooler



I tried on a coat just like this (full length chinc) at Milady in Paris but thought it looked too old for me. Has anyone ever bought from there? They have an amazing collection and they have a lot of sable too. The prices are crazy (although you can negotiate)  but I suspect that is because they are on Champs Elysees


----------



## Flip88

mlemee said:


> I tried on a coat just like this (full length chinc) at Milady in Paris but thought it looked too old for me. Has anyone ever bought from there? They have an amazing collection and they have a lot of sable too. The prices are crazy (although you can negotiate)  but I suspect that is because they are on Champs Elysees



I've never bought from there no.  I have however tried on a full length chinchilla myself and it did work (in my opinion at least!).  It was impossible to dress down though and it was out of my budget sadly.  My mom owns a couple of gorgeous chinchilla's and lets me wear them sometimes


----------



## Flip88




----------



## Flip88

more


----------



## Perfect Day

I love the astrakhan with chinchilla on it.  That is a QUALITY coat IMO.


----------



## Perfect Day

william_st_girl said:
			
		

> God I want a chinchilla scarf like the one in the first pic in post 331!



It is stunning isn't it!


----------



## Flip88

what a lovely  (and unusual) color for chinchilla


----------



## Flip88

Not so much "chinchilla in action"  but rather "preparing for battle"  at Harrods the other day   Harrods has lots of furs in and I couldn't help trying on a couple of items the other day (no purchases made sadly).  Hockley also has some lovely items including a long beautiful person lamb coat with a mink collar.  Anyway,  I digress.....  The chinchillas were incredible.


----------



## Flip88

Ok, Im on a posting mission


----------



## Perfect Day

more wonderful chinchilla! Thanks


----------



## bobobob

Anna Dello Russo


----------



## bobobob

Giovanna Battaglia


----------



## Flip88

bobobob said:


> Anna Dello Russo



Wow!


----------



## Flip88

A video from a chinchilla lovin fashion blogger!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q22dse0fvks&feature=player_embedded

Credit : http://www.welovefur.com/


----------



## Perfect Day

French Socialites.


----------



## Flip88

More chinchilla.


----------



## Prada_Princess

Lurking in the window at Milady, Paris.


----------



## Flip88

Did you nip in and do some trying on? I bet it was too much to resist!


----------



## Flip88

I think she has the look of VB (although that could be because I got very little sleep last night and my eyes have not yet opened properly ha ha)


----------



## uwsgirl2004

Flip88 said:
			
		

> More chinchilla.



These are nice but I prefer pelts that are horizontal.  What do u girls like?


----------



## Perfect Day

uwsgirl2004 said:
			
		

> These are nice but I prefer pelts that are horizontal.  What do u girls like?



Ill take either of course  but yes, I think I prefer horizontal too.


----------



## Perfect Day

More chinchilla eye candy. WSG ... do you prefer natural color of dyed? 

The pic is not mine, from Instagram. Credit within the pic itself.


----------



## uwsgirl2004

Perfect Day said:


> More chinchilla eye candy. WSG ... do you prefer natural color of dyed?
> 
> The pic is not mine, from Instagram. Credit within the pic itself.



I almost always prefer non-dyed fur.  fur is pretty ostentatious so i feel you really dont need to dress it up in another color.  and dying makes it look more trendy... and therefore less timeless.


----------



## graham

Wow just found this thread. How fun! It seems like a prerequisite to carry a croc birkin w/ ur chin..... I love how these ladies are muggin each other... Pretty certain it's the same arm of a jacket int he margin of each image. Both shot at same Chanel show.


----------



## william_st_girl

uwsgirl2004 said:


> I almost always prefer non-dyed fur.  fur is pretty ostentatious so i feel you really dont need to dress it up in another color.  and dying makes it look more trendy... and therefore less timeless.



could not agree more! Not a fan of dies fur at all!

How are u???


----------



## Perfect Day

graham said:
			
		

> Wow just found this thread. How fun! It seems like a prerequisite to carry a croc birkin w/ ur chin..... I love how these ladies are muggin each other... Pretty certain it's the same arm of a jacket int he margin of each image. Both shot at same Chanel show.



Wow, both outfits look incredible.


----------



## uwsgirl2004

william_st_girl said:
			
		

> could not agree more! Not a fan of dies fur at all!
> 
> How are u???



Hi WSG!  How are you girl?? I've been very busy w work, unfortunately.  The good thing is that I managed to get another coat.  I hope to share it soon !


----------



## Cullinan

I used to have a Chinchilla coat, but my Siamese cats chewed it - then it got caught in the rain and the fur never recovered.

I then threw away my other fur coat and decided that the fur was best left on the animals!!!


----------



## Perfect Day

An interesting combination of mink and Chinchilla.


----------



## william_st_girl

Cullinan said:


> I used to have a Chinchilla coat, but my Siamese cats chewed it - then it got caught in the rain and the fur never recovered.
> 
> I then threw away my other fur coat and decided that the fur was best left on the animals!!!


 
That's a sorry tale!!! Poor chinchilla coat i'd have been devistated.

Then to throw away the fur OMG... defo think that fur would be best on your back!


----------



## Flip88

william_st_girl said:
			
		

> That's a sorry tale!!! Poor chinchilla coat i'd have been devistated.
> 
> Then to throw away the fur OMG... defo think that fur would be best on your back!



 I was thinking the same thing WSG .... Each to their own as they say. Sorry to hear about the coat though.


----------



## Flip88

Alison Balsom, a classical musician. Has anyone heard her music? She is an incredible trumpet player. Pure genius. She also has a rather cute coat which she wore at an event in London last week


----------



## Flip88

more eye candy


----------



## Flip88

The first one is mink, posted in error.


----------



## Flip88

sorry for the bombardment of posts, I have beenaway and have suffered withdrawel symptoms.


----------



## Perfect Day

Some lovely chinchillas there Flip.

Alison Balsom I have not heard but shall give her a listen to. I am partial to bit of classical music, especially when driving. It calms me down!


----------



## bobobob

Versace Fall 2009


----------



## bobobob

Giorgio Armani Fall 2010


----------



## bobobob

Armani Privé Fall 2006


----------



## bobobob

Chanel HC Fall 2008


----------



## bobobob

Star Jones


----------



## bobobob

Miroslava Duma


----------



## Perfect Day

The versace is just amazing. I love that color. The outfit which pairs the fur with trousers I love too, it says "I mean business" ha HA. The Armani from 2010 I don't think is actually Chinchilla (possibly Rex rabbit?).  Chanel, as one would expect, get it right.

The photographs of Star Jones and Miro have been posted before - but nice to see them again. Miro has the best style ever.

Thanks for a great post.


----------



## Flip88

bobobob said:
			
		

> Versace Fall 2009



100% Luxe, I love it.

Alison Balsom has a CD out, Sound The Trumpet. It is just mind blowing for those that like this type of music. Calming indeed.


----------



## uwsgirl2004

Flip88 said:
			
		

> sorry for the bombardment of posts, I have beenaway and have suffered withdrawel symptoms.



Not sure if this one is real chinchilla -- if it is I think it's wasting good fur to do such a shirred look. Not a fan.  To each her own,  haha! Thanks for posting though.


----------



## Flip88

Just a little something from Saks 5 Avenue

(I got the photo from twitter).  The designer appears to be Carmen Marc Valvo 

http://www.carmenmarcvalvo.com/


----------



## Flip88

, error


----------



## smile4me6

Flip88 said:
			
		

> Just a little something from Saks 5 Avenue
> 
> (I got the photo from twitter).  The designer appears to be Carmen Marc Valvo
> 
> http://www.carmenmarcvalvo.com/



Now this is absolutely GORGEOUS!!!!!!


----------



## Flip88

smile4me6 said:
			
		

> Now this is absolutely GORGEOUS!!!!!!



Gorgeous yes but versatile do you think? I'm not necessarily convinced but then I would still love it! My mother has a beige Chinchilla jacket actually which I might inherit one day I suppose and that color works with almost everything.


----------



## smile4me6

Flip88 said:
			
		

> Gorgeous yes but versatile do you think? I'm not necessarily convinced but then I would still love it! My mother has a beige Chinchilla jacket actually which I might inherit one day I suppose and that color works with almost everything.



You can rock this with lots of gorgeous outfits!!!


----------



## Flip88

smile4me6 said:


> You can rock this with lots of gorgeous outfits!!!



I wish I could!   I suppose I just prefer the natural color.


----------



## Flip88




----------



## bobobob

Teresa Giudice


----------



## Flip88

bobobob said:
			
		

> Teresa Giudice



Chinchilla works very well as a collar for a mink and this is a good example IMO.


----------



## Prada_Princess

More Luxe


----------



## uwsgirl2004

Prada_Princess said:
			
		

> More Luxe



Wow the fur quality on this coat is amazing.


----------



## Prada_Princess

uwsgirl2004 said:
			
		

> Wow the fur quality on this coat is amazing.



Yes, I noticed that too. It looks the finest.


----------



## mlemee

bobobob said:


> Armani Privé Fall 2006


Don't even want to know how expensive that must be. If it's Armani Prive - essentially couture - it must be true Chinchilla


bobobob said:


> Chanel HC Fall 2008


1st  - 


Perfect Day said:


> An interesting combination of mink and Chinchilla.


yuck!


bobobob said:


> Versace Fall 2009



I remember when this coat came out!!!! Love it! The colour, the style - so fabulously fab!


----------



## mlemee

Flip88 said:


> Ok, Im on a posting mission


Heaven!!!!


bobobob said:


> Anna Dello Russo



Oh wow, I'm so glad it's getting cold so I can wear my furs!!  This fur is incredible, I can't remember the name but it is an Italian guy and his coats are eye wateringly expensive.


----------



## Flip88

Madonna wearing a sheared (!) chinchilla by Fendi in London a few years ago.


----------



## Prada_Princess

I thought the point of chinchilla was how soft the fur actually feels. I guess that would be lost in a sheared fur. Perhaps Im wrong. The coat os lovely though I must admit.


----------



## Flip88

Giovanna Battaglia, Fashion Director, Vogue


----------



## birkin101

,


----------



## Prada_Princess

Her gilet looks lovely


----------



## birkin101

,


----------



## Flip88

birkin101 said:
			
		

> ,



Perfect, I wonder whether it is ankle length or stops pretty much at the bottom of the picture.


----------



## birkin101

.


----------



## Perfect Day

birkin101 said:
			
		

> ,



This is exactly what I would love to own, assuming it finishes just under the knee.


----------



## mlemee

birkin101 said:


> ,



The picture where the brunette is almost bowing down to the chinchilla clad lady - I tried something like this in Milady in Paris but it was ankle length. Stunning but far too aging. I would love her exact coat skimming above the knee.


----------



## Flip88




----------



## Cullinan

Flip88 said:


>




Beautiful but totally impractical

I had a very expensive chinchilla coat that got ruined in the rain in Paris!!

I love chinchilla but sable and mink are much more practical unless you're a movie star!!


----------



## uwsgirl2004

Flip88 said:
			
		

>



Beautiful coat.  Do you ladies prefer vertical or horizontally sewn pelts?


----------



## Flip88

I fluctuate, but horizontal generally.


----------



## Flip88




----------



## Flip88




----------



## Cullinan

Flip88 said:


>



Sigh - my coat was like the second one, but the fragile fur got ruined in a Paris downpour....

An expensive loss that I still mourn..


----------



## Flip88

Cullinan said:


> Sigh - my coat was like the second one, but the fragile fur got ruined in a Paris downpour....
> 
> An expensive loss that I still mourn..



Such sad news


----------



## Cullinan

Flip88 said:


> Such sad news




I know - I love chinchilla but wouldn't buy it again, as it is too fragile for everyday use, and I don't have enough special occasions to warrant the expense again.

I would rather buy expensive leathers that last the course!!


----------



## Flip88

Cullinan said:
			
		

> I know - I love chinchilla but wouldn't buy it again, as it is too fragile for everyday use, and I don't have enough special occasions to warrant the expense again.
> 
> I would rather buy expensive leathers that last the course!!



Yes, or other furs like mink, fox, raccoon, coyote, persian lamb, etc, etc are much more durable than chinchilla.


----------



## Flip88

Not the best quality photo but here is style blogger Samantha De Reviziis. She gets access to all the best fur shows for some reason and owns some amazing pieces.

I got this picture from her Instagram account (hence the quality is not good). For those that might wish to follow she is 'ladyfur'. She also blogs, tweets, writes, designs, facebooks .... how she finds the time to design I will never know!


----------



## Perfect Day

I have read her blog a few times now, she is certainly one to watch for the future! She is only young but very well thought of.


----------



## mlemee

uwsgirl2004 said:


> Beautiful coat.  Do you ladies prefer vertical or horizontally sewn pelts?


I prefer horizontal but would look at Chevron and vertically sewn pelts in a longer coat.


Cullinan said:


> I know - I love chinchilla but wouldn't buy it again, as it is too fragile for everyday use, and I don't have enough special occasions to warrant the expense again.
> 
> I would rather buy expensive leathers that last the course!!



It took me two years to find a good furrier but when I was shopping from boutiques in Paris and London all the sales assistants/managers kept telling me not to buy Chinchilla because it was so fragile and doesn't last. That I should buy mink or sable and this is coming from those at Yves Salomon etc. Obviously I couldn't be deterred. 
I don't wear mine often (not for lack of trying!) but I once got caught in a little persistent rain, I RAN home.


----------



## Cullinan

mlemee said:


> I prefer horizontal but would look at Chevron and vertically sewn pelts in a longer coat.
> 
> 
> It took me two years to find a good furrier but when I was shopping from boutiques in Paris and London all the sales assistants/managers kept telling me not to buy Chinchilla because it was so fragile and doesn't last. That I should buy mink or sable and this is coming from those at Yves Salomon etc. Obviously I couldn't be deterred.
> I don't wear mine often (not for lack of trying!) but I once got caught in a little persistent rain, I RAN home.




Chinchilla is beautiful but very fragile and it is true that mink or sable would last much longer.

As you've chosen the chinchilla, you'll have to be ultra careful or it will not last, as it definitely doesn't survive heavy rain!

That said, I'm sure it's a beautiful coat, so take good care of it - but I wouldn't buy another one...


----------



## Flip88

Valentino and Samantha De Reviziis.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

Flip88 said:


> Valentino and Samantha De Reviziis.




lol Flip you seriously inspired me. i am actually entertaining getting a chinchilla blanket for my other bedroom.  and regarding the lynx discussion, i got these awesome dennis basso lynx boots in nyc! you would be proud


----------



## Flip88

LamborghiniGirl said:
			
		

> lol Flip you seriously inspired me. i am actually entertaining getting a chinchilla blanket for my other bedroom.  and regarding the lynx discussion, i got these awesome dennis basso lynx boots in nyc! you would be proud



Oh you must get the blanket (I insist lol). I remember you saying how delighted you were with your Saga silverfox one.  Dennis Basso works magic with fur and Im sure your lynx boots are as amazing as the rest of your closet. I cant see any pictures though? (unless this is my silly phones fault).


----------



## Perfect Day

LamborghiniGirl said:
			
		

> lol Flip you seriously inspired me. i am actually entertaining getting a chinchilla blanket for my other bedroom.  and regarding the lynx discussion, i got these awesome dennis basso lynx boots in nyc! you would be proud



The blanket would be amazing to snuggle up too with your (very cute) chihuahua. The boots sound lovely too, do you have any pics?


----------



## Perfect Day

LamborghiniGirl said:
			
		

> lol Flip you seriously inspired me. i am actually entertaining getting a chinchilla blanket for my other bedroom.  and regarding the lynx discussion, i got these awesome dennis basso lynx boots in nyc! you would be proud



http://www.master-furrier.com/fur-chinchilla-fur-blankets-c-6_56_96.html

I would love anyone of these on my bed. I saw once in Hello magazine an article on an opera singer (and for the life of me I cannot recall her name) and she had the most gorgeous chinchilla blanket which was circular. It was laid out on a marble floor. Talk about luxury!

I also notice that a couple are reduced in price too.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

Perfect Day said:


> The blanket would be amazing to snuggle up too with your (very cute) chihuahua. The boots sound lovely too, do you have any pics?



it is funny you link to master-furrier-- that is where my silver fox blanket is from! i love their quality. that who i would go back to for the chinchilla id i take the plunge someday. there is a picture of them in my closet on my instagram in my signtaure, but i can post a more detailed pic if you would like.


----------



## Flip88

LamborghiniGirl said:


> it is funny you link to master-furrier-- that is where my silver fox blanket is from! i love their quality. that who i would go back to for the chinchilla id i take the plunge someday. there is a picture of them in my closet on my instagram in my signtaure, but i can post a more detailed pic if you would like.



I would love to see detailed pics


----------



## Perfect Day

LamborghiniGirl said:
			
		

> it is funny you link to master-furrier-- that is where my silver fox blanket is from! i love their quality. that who i would go back to for the chinchilla id i take the plunge someday. there is a picture of them in my closet on my instagram in my signtaure, but i can post a more detailed pic if you would like.



ooooooo yes, please do  I would love to own such a pair.


----------



## birkin101

,


----------



## Perfect Day

birkin101 said:
			
		

> ,



Her fur is totally gorgeous but would look nicer if she wore it with a smile,  she looks so serious!


----------



## Perfect Day

From the Socialites with Hermès thread.


----------



## Flip88

Credit to Asians in Hermes, Diana Saksen


----------



## Flip88

Catherine Deneuve, apologies for the poor quality picture.


----------



## Perfect Day

Diana Sakson has the most amazing items. Love watching the Asians in Hermes thread.


----------



## birkin101

,


----------



## mlemee

^^^ at the chinchilla, the length is perfect as is the way the rolls are laid out. This is what I want


----------



## Perfect Day

birkin101 said:


> ,



Yrs, I agree a perfect length. Who is the model by the way?


----------



## Elina0408

Diana Saksen... divine!


----------



## Flip88

OMG, as you say, divine!

Samantha De Reviziis in Astrakhan and chinchilla fur

http://www.welovefur.com/lady_fur_fashion_designer_fur_blogger/a-cat-girl-in-chinchilla/


----------



## Flip88

Samantha ...


----------



## Flip88




----------



## Elina0408

Great pics girls... keep them coming!     I was at Dior Sloane street today, with a friend, and they have a Chinchilla open vest... It was divine... so was the price 37.000 pounds! Ouch, but hey it was Dior!


----------



## Prada_Princess

Elina0408 said:


> Great pics girls... keep them coming!     I was at Dior Sloane street today, with a friend, and they have a Chinchilla open vest... It was divine... so was the price 37.000 pounds! Ouch, but hey it was Dior!



You must visit the Dior outlet store in Bicester Village. Last year they had a chinchilla shrug reduced from £13,000 to under £5K!


----------



## Prada_Princess

From Instagram


----------



## Elina0408

Prada_Princess said:


> You must visit the Dior outlet store in Bicester Village. Last year they had a chinchilla shrug reduced from £13,000 to under £5K!



I should do it sometime, haven't visit Bicester yet(after 5 years that have been living in London...)!
Of course the great deal isn't Bicester or any outlet... ,  the great deal is planning a trip to greece(Saga mink or chinchila coat  for half the price! also my friend had her furrier in Chech republic made her Saga mink coat for a very good price).  Isn't by chance that many Russians come. and buy their fur coats from greece!


----------



## BarbAga

Prada_Princess said:


> From Instagram



Beautiful


----------



## Perfect Day

Elina0408 said:


> I should do it sometime, haven't visit Bicester yet(after 5 years that have been living in London...)!
> Of course the great deal isn't Bicester or any outlet... ,  the great deal is planning a trip to greece(Saga mink or chinchila coat  for half the price! also my friend had her furrier in Chech republic made her Saga mink coat for a very good price).  Isn't by chance that many Russians come. and buy their fur coats from greece!



I had heard that certain areas within Greece are very cheap for fur. A chinchilla for half price would definitely make such a trip worthwhile.


----------



## Elina0408

Perfect Day said:


> I had heard that certain areas within Greece are very cheap for fur. A chinchilla for half price would definitely make such a trip worthwhile.



It cerainly is worthwhile but again you have to be determined and in mission to find the perfect coat!  My now understanding is that they make it made to measure mainly (as things, due to the recession, are bad and many furriers have close their shops).


----------



## birkin101

.


----------



## Flip88

birkin101 said:


> .



This lady looks gorgeous!


----------



## Perfect Day

I wonder where the majority of chinchilla, sable and lynx furs are bought these days? Russia? China? The blonde lady looks stunning yes, that will be me in years mto come! ..... I hope!


----------



## Elina0408

I think is HK-China and Russia!


----------



## bobobob

Jocelyn Wildenstein


----------



## Perfect Day

bobobob said:


> Jocelyn Wildenstein



Catwoman! Her poor face! I love the leather and chinchilla fur coat though. Would love that!


----------



## BarbAga

Perfect Day said:


> Catwoman! Her poor face! I love the leather and chinchilla fur coat though. Would love that!



+1  i love that also.


----------



## Perfect Day

Diana Saksen, credit to 'Asians in Hermes' thread. What a beautiful outfit.


----------



## Flip88

Diana Saksen looks so fabulous!  Pure luxe.  Poor Jocelyn, not looking too well there.


----------



## Flip88

One from Instagram. I know the quality of the pic is not great but I thought this was just striking. Maxmillan Furs.


----------



## Flip88

Credit to her blog actually, a fabulpus read and more chinchilla pics!

http://www.lipstickandhighwaters.com/?m=1


----------



## Flip88




----------



## Elina0408

Flip88 said:


>



I love chinchilla but I like what the lady on the left is wearing more! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Flip88

Elina0408 said:


> I love chinchilla but I like what the lady on the left is wearing more! Thanks for sharing!



That is russian lynx and I love it too (but I do prefer chinchilla fur)


----------



## Prada_Princess

Elina0408 said:


> I love chinchilla but I like what the lady on the left is wearing more! Thanks for sharing!



Not that I own either but the lynx fur looks amazing.  I think I prefer the outfit on the left too although both are lovely.


----------



## Flip88

Samantha Dereviziis

Credit welovefur.com

............. that blanket ..................


----------



## Flip88




----------



## Prada_Princess

OMG Samantha's blanket! Does she own it or was it a loan to her do we know? Im blown away too.


----------



## Elina0408

Merry Christmas girls! The blanket I think is a loan? Gorgeous anyway!


----------



## BarbAga

Merry Christmas, and happy Holidays everyone.


----------



## Flip88

Elina0408 said:


> Merry Christmas girls! The blanket I think is a loan? Gorgeous anyway!



Yes, I suspect so.


----------



## Flip88

Susan Lucci wearing a Basso fur


----------



## bobobob

Kris Jenner


----------



## Flip88

bobobob said:


> Kris Jenner



What a beautiful fur. 

Found this on Instagram. Apparently this girl designs her own! Awesome!


----------



## Flip88




----------



## BarbAga

Nice, where do y'all find all these pictures?  Great  job


----------



## bobobob

Irina Shayk credit: justjared


----------



## Flip88




----------



## Flip88

bobobob said:


> Kris Jenner



Does Kris not need to shorten the arms of her fur btw?


----------



## Perfect Day

The chinchilla that Kris wears is lovely but yes, the sleeves are too long.


----------



## evoevo

i love that&#65281;


----------



## evoevo

pics~


----------



## evoevo

more  chinchilla  pics&#65306;


----------



## Flip88

Woooooo, thanks for the pics


----------



## bobobob

Tina Craig


----------



## Perfect Day

bobobob said:


> Tina Craig



love the 'top half' of her outfit (including her bag) but not the bottom half.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Perfect Day said:


> love the 'top half' of her outfit (including her bag) but not the bottom half.



this!


----------



## mlemee

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## mlemee

Elina0408 said:


> I should do it sometime, haven't visit Bicester yet(after 5 years that have been living in London...)!
> Of course the great deal isn't Bicester or any outlet... ,  the great deal is planning a trip to greece(Saga mink or chinchila coat  for half the price! also my friend had her furrier in Chech republic made her Saga mink coat for a very good price).  Isn't by chance that many Russians come. and buy their fur coats from greece!



I grew up in London and I still haven't been to the bl***y Bicester village! Have to go soon. Yes, I remember my Russian friend wanting to take me with her 6 years ago to buy furs in Greece. Need to know where to go though... Anyone?


----------



## mlemee

evoevo said:


> more  chinchilla  pics&#65306;



LOVE!!! Which designer is this?


----------



## Elina0408

mlemee said:


> I grew up in London and I still haven't been to the bl***y Bicester village! Have to go soon. Yes, I remember my Russian friend wanting to take me with her 6 years ago to buy furs in Greece. Need to know where to go though... Anyone?



Sure... Kastoria, in North Greece is the place to go...  of course a good search before you go is axgood idea  (just write down some names and adresses, from google,  and better to get in touch  with them and say what you want). Probably  they will have it or they will make it for you done! Good luck,  some have on line stores too... But I haven't tried them yet


----------



## birkin101

,


----------



## Perfect Day

mlemee said:


> Tamara Ecclestone



Love Tamara's fur and, as always, the ones posted by Birkin


----------



## Flip88

Not "in action" but ready for action .... via The London Fur Company ... if this were natural coloured chinchilla it would be better IMO, £2,480 (i.e. $3,000 ish)

http://www.thelondonfurcompany.com/buy_new_fur.htm


----------



## Flip88

:d


----------



## bobobob

Blumarine FW 2007


----------



## Prada_Princess

bobobob said:


> Blumarine FW 2007



Love this look, Ive seen it before actually But always nice to see it again.


----------



## BarbAga

I like the bag.


----------



## bobobob

Versace Pre-Fall 2013


----------



## Flip88

bobobob said:


> Versace Pre-Fall 2013



Love this! Great find.


----------



## Flip88

Again from the blog of Samantha De Revisiis, from Hong Kong

"A asymmetric sleeves coat in degradation tone of grayish black, with top bodice trimmed from mink and chinchilla pelts at the hem, combined in dramatic pattern befitted its theme Collage. Designed by: Tsang Kai Leung (Hong Kong Design Institute, Department of Fashion & Image Design)
Manufacturer: K C Enterprises (Int'l) Co Ltd"


----------



## Perfect Day

Thanks Flip, I love Samantha'a blog too.


----------



## Flip88

Kobe Bryant and his wife, Vanessa. She is so beautiful!


----------



## Prada_Princess

Loving Vanessa's coat!


----------



## Love4H

Her coat is gorgeous but her shoes..... No, just no.


----------



## Prada_Princess

Love4H said:


> Her coat is gorgeous but her shoes..... No, just no.



Indeed.


----------



## Elina0408

:coolpics:


----------



## Flip88

Love4H said:


> Her coat is gorgeous but her shoes..... No, just no.



Yes,  they are not my favourites either


----------



## Perfect Day

Flip88 said:


> Kobe Bryant and his wife, Vanessa. She is so beautiful!



Love Vanessa's combo of mink and chinchilla.  A beautiful fur.  Harrods a very similar one in a week ago (I don't know the desinger)  which was £4k in the sale.  I tried it on and felt like a princess   This one I tried was slightly longer though.


----------



## Perfect Day

More eye candy


----------



## Perfect Day

... and more


----------



## BarbAga

gorgeous!!


----------



## Flip88

An unusual but lovely piece


----------



## Flip88

Kim Kardshian with a touch of chinchilla, can't say I recall her every wearing it though.


----------



## Elina0408

Flip88 said:


> An unusual but lovely piece



I want, I need...


----------



## BarbAga

Elina0408 said:


> I want, I need...



me 2,   love it!!


----------



## BarbAga

Flip88 said:


> Kim Kardshian with a touch of chinchilla, can't say I recall her every wearing it though.



Not sure who's closet she is in.  look at all the fur hanging up.   Maybe new boyfriend's?


----------



## Flip88

BarbAga said:


> Not sure who's closet she is in.  look at all the fur hanging up.   Maybe new boyfriend's?



Surely her own?  Although Kayne is someone who himself owns a few furs.


----------



## mlemee

It's her own closet, she did the shoot for Instyle US couple of years ago. I think the chinchilla is a throw/blanket


----------



## BarbAga

gosh, wouldn't that throw be beautiful at the end of a bed.  Oh..... mine is done in gray would be so pretty


----------



## Perfect Day

BarbAga said:


> gosh, wouldn't that throw be beautiful at the end of a bed.  Oh..... mine is done in gray would be so pretty



http://www.master-furrier.com/fur-c...6_56_96.html?gclid=CM3I6NyugbUCFQ7LtAodfTUAlA


----------



## BarbAga

Perfect Day said:


> http://www.master-furrier.com/fur-c...6_56_96.html?gclid=CM3I6NyugbUCFQ7LtAodfTUAlA
> 
> oh   thank you!!   enablers <g>   beautiful place for eye candy. Beautiful!!!


----------



## Prada_Princess




----------



## mlemee

Prada_Princess said:


>



This girl always looks so sad! Cheer up love, you're with a multi multi billionaire, 2 beautiful kids together and all the luxe bags, jewellery and fashion you could want! If you're going to poach him from another woman, have the gall to be happy with the result


----------



## BarbAga

My first thought when I looked,   why so sad?


----------



## Flip88

mlemee said:


> This girl always looks so sad! Cheer up love, you're with a multi multi billionaire, 2 beautiful kids together and all the luxe bags, jewellery and fashion you could want! If you're going to poach him from another woman, have the gall to be happy with the result



How very well put!


----------



## Elina0408

mlemee said:


> This girl always looks so sad! Cheer up love, you're with a multi multi billionaire, 2 beautiful kids together and all the luxe bags, jewellery and fashion you could want! If you're going to poach him from another woman, have the gall to be happy with the result



I kind of agree!


----------



## Perfect Day

Samantha De Revisiis with a mink and a friend with a chinchilla (thanks for the tip of this Blog!).  At the Dolce and Gabanna store,  Milan.


----------



## mlemee

Perfect Day said:


> ... and more



Such a gorgeous Chinc!


----------



## Flip88

Agreed, its lovely.


----------



## Flip88




----------



## Guylian

Flip88 said:


> More chinchilla.



Love the piece in the 2nd pic


----------



## BarbAga

Wow that blond looks great in that chinchilla. Very nice coat


----------



## Perfect Day

Guylian said:


> Love the piece in the 2nd pic



Yes,  there is something very very special about a long chinchilla.  I've seen ladies (usually trendy Russians or Italians)  out and about with full length chinchillas and I always pause with envy!


----------



## mlemee

Flip88 said:


> Agreed, its lovely.



The 1st blonde looks _fabulous_!


----------



## bobobob

munichstreetstyle


----------



## BarbAga

Not sure I would put a suade bag near a lighter fur.  They are famous for transfer.


----------



## BarbAga

mlemee said:


> The 1st blonde looks _fabulous_!


  Yes, that is pretty on her


----------



## Guylian

Zhang Ziyi


----------



## Perfect Day

bobobob said:


> munichstreetstyle



I'm not a huge fan of Chinchilla as part of a casual outfit but yes,  I love her fur coat.


----------



## Perfect Day

Guylian said:


> Zhang Ziyi



Love her look


----------



## Guylian

Perfect Day said:


> I'm not a huge fan of Chinchilla as part of a casual outfit but yes,  I love her fur coat.



Chinchilla is good on somebody but not good on everybody for sure.


----------



## Flip88

BarbAga said:


> Not sure I would put a suade bag near a lighter fur.  They are famous for transfer.



Very good point, not a good combo


----------



## Flip88

Having posted some sables in the "sable in action" thread, I thought I would tempt you chinchilla lovers out there 

Giulian Teso

Natural chinchilla bolero

http://www.giulianateso.it/en/brand/giuliana-teso/f-w-2012-13--2/bolero-in-cincilla-naturale


----------



## Flip88

Pictures from a recent event at Wonderfur, a Russian furrier.  Sables, minks, chinchilla, lynx and MUCH more founds its way into this event.  Not to mention the number of Hermes Birkins!

I so wish I had been there


----------



## BarbAga

http://i.huffpost.com/gadgets/slideshows/278750/slide_278750_2061885_free.jpg?1360017998000

happy birthday zsa zsa


----------



## Flip88

BarbAga said:


> http://i.huffpost.com/gadgets/slideshows/278750/slide_278750_2061885_free.jpg?1360017998000
> 
> happy birthday zsa zsa



Love her broach!


----------



## Perfect Day

Thank you for numerous mouth drooling chinchilla furs Flip.

The furrier Milady has been discussed previously and I found this fabulous clip on youtube which shows some of their collection.  They are very top end but if you are ever is Paris then a visit is a must.

 Check out the chinchillas 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=TQ4MFz5GOF8#!


----------



## Prada_Princess

Claudia Galanti (credit Socialites with Hermes)


----------



## BarbAga

Wow   that store is amazing!!!   Our local furrier is building a new store, I can't wait to see what they are doing.  I really don't see them doing that much decadence, but sure would make for a wonderful shopping experience.  Thank you for the link


----------



## Perfect Day

Samantha De Revisiis,  Instagram. 

Her fur is by Carlo Ramello.


----------



## mlemee

Giovana Battiglia


----------



## Perfect Day

mlemee said:


> Giovana Battiglia



This really suits her,  I like the furs with shorter arms.


----------



## BarbAga

What does everyone think about mink vest?  Will they hold their staying power or is it a trendy purchase?  I guess vest in any fur, what do ya'll think about them.  Staple or fad


----------



## Perfect Day

BarbAga said:


> What does everyone think about mink vest?  Will they hold their staying power or is it a trendy purchase?  I guess vest in any fur, what do ya'll think about them.  Staple or fad



Maybe post this in the think mink thread? 

I'd say it is much more than a fad but not quite a staple. A coat or ja ket is but probably not a mink vest.  A longer haired fur for a vest probably would be a staple imo,  fox,  coyote,  raccoon,  etc.  Have a look at saks,  neimans,  on line for some bargains.  Be quick


----------



## Prada_Princess




----------



## Prada_Princess

Anyone know who this is?


----------



## birkin101

.


----------



## BarbAga

Pretty fur. Outfit is put together nicely


----------



## Perfect Day

birkin101 said:


> .



Yes,  a really well put together outfit and a very nice fur.


----------



## Perfect Day

Tine Craig,  thanks to Bobobob (Asians in Hermes thread)


----------



## Perfect Day

A little something


----------



## BarbAga

Yummy fur.  Very pretty


----------



## Prada_Princess

More great posts. I have since discovered the identity of the fur wearer from a few posts ago.   She is called Valida Romanova and is a former Miss Azerbaijan


----------



## birkin101

.


----------



## Perfect Day

birkin101 said:


> .



Love all these but what is Mrs Sable wearing on her feet?  If you could replace e these with some nice shoes with a heel of any kind her outfit would be lovely


----------



## Elina0408

Perfect Day said:


> Love all these but what is Mrs Sable wearing on her feet?  If you could replace e these with some nice shoes with a heel of any kind her outfit would be lovely



True... some people want to "play" it with a modern twist but fail!!


----------



## Prada_Princess

Elina0408 said:


> True... some people want to "play" it with a modern twist but fail!!



ITA,  when they look back in a few years they shall cringe ;margin)


----------



## Zophie

birkin101 said:


> .


love this!


----------



## Flip88

Beril Akcay,  socialist,  fashionista and blogger.

http://berilakcay.blogspot.co.uk/


----------



## mlemee

Flip88 said:


> Beril Akcay,  socialist,  fashionista and blogger.
> 
> http://berilakcay.blogspot.co.uk/



Great coat but ease up on the surgery sista!


----------



## BarbAga

It is a pretty coat.


----------



## Perfect Day

It's a beautiful fur yes.  Did you guys see what she said about always wearing plain black underneath chinchilla fur?  I think it makes sense actually.


----------



## BarbAga

I think it makes sense also.  Too busy otherwise, takes away from the fur.
I love the hat party.  We have a huge fundraiser here every year, where companies buy tables, it is a great big hat/tea party. I go most every year.  My one chance for hats, which I love.  Well that and Kentucky Derby, which is fun too.


----------



## Perfect Day

BarbAga said:


> I think it makes sense also.  Too busy otherwise, takes away from the fur.
> I love the hat party.  We have a huge fundraiser here every year, where companies buy tables, it is a great big hat/tea party. I go most every year.  My one chance for hats, which I love.  Well that and Kentucky Derby, which is fun too.



Yes,  the hat party sounds fun,  I would love to try it


----------



## Flip88

Dennis Basso,  NYFW with the most amazing dyed chinchilla fur.  

As for the hat party,  yes,  I want to go


----------



## Flip88

More Basso


----------



## BarbAga

wow, those are really a beautiful color!!


----------



## Flip88

Fortrose on the lookout for a bargain this is from the Saks personal shopper.  Reduced to $4300.


----------



## Prada_Princess

Love that dyed color produced by Mr Basso although I do still prefer natural tbh.


----------



## Perfect Day

Beautiful color of dyed chinchilla by Mr Basso.


----------



## Flip88

Mrs Jonathan Newhouse (I don't know her first name)


----------



## Flip88




----------



## Flip88




----------



## Perfect Day

Thank you Flip for the amazing pictures. In the picture above a couple there are 2 very different sizes of pelts.  I have no idea which is considered more luxe but I definitely prefer the coat from the larger ones.


----------



## Flip88

You are most welcome, I prefer the larger pelts too actually.


----------



## Flip88

More eye candy


----------



## Prada_Princess

Oh my oh my oh my, the Basso fur is just perfect.


----------



## birkin101

.


----------



## Perfect Day

The middle girls fur looks like it might even be down to her ankles,  I would love this although probably harder to carry off.


----------



## mlemee

Flip88 said:


> Mrs Jonathan Newhouse (I don't know her first name)



Ronnie


----------



## Prada_Princess

Love that one Birkin!


----------



## Flip88

mlemee said:


> Ronnie



TY for your info


----------



## Flip88

Prada_Princess said:


> Love that one Birkin!



Wow Prada P - this is a lovely outfit with the chin fur


----------



## Flip88

Just some random chin furs I came across


----------



## BarbAga

hmmmm  well, the coats are nice. I don't wear belts but I really like the coat best


----------



## Flip88

BarbAga said:


> hmmmm  well, the coats are nice. I don't wear belts but I really like the coat best



I think that sometimes with a fur a belt brings it in, kinda makes it fitted.


----------



## Flip88

More, backstage from http://www.braschi-fur.ru/


----------



## Flip88




----------



## Flip88

Diana Saks, credit Bobobob (Asians in Hermes thread)


----------



## BarbAga

Very nice.  I like belts on others ok, just not me.   Thanks for the video. .


----------



## Perfect Day

Some amazing furs there Flip


----------



## Prada_Princess

How lush does this fur look??????


----------



## BarbAga

Wow, very beautiful


----------



## Flip88

love this coat PP. what an unusual piece. I dont suppose it is easy to mix chinchilla into business attire but this coat would look awesome with a skirt suit I think.


----------



## Perfect Day

I own a cashmere coat wirh a large racoon fur trim which I weat to the office. Actually I get lots of compliments for it. This coat however really takes the notion of fur trim to the next level . It really is a perfect coat.


----------



## Prada_Princess

Im glad you all like it too.  Yes, Perfect Day it does rather raised the stakes a little doesn't it


----------



## Prada_Princess




----------



## Flip88

Prada_Princess said:


>



Sign, how it would feel to be a Russian Oligarch !!  Assuming she is one of course


----------



## Perfect Day

more of the good stuff


----------



## michelleq

Prada_Princess said:


>


 
Who is this sad Asian  woman and who is her husband? I apologize, but I do not know.


----------



## Perfect Day

Jackie St Claire wore a beautiful chinchilla jacket at Olympus Has Fallen Premiere the other evening.  Dfry has posted the photo in the 'celebrities in fur' thread but I cannot attach the photo from my (silly) cell phone. I think that it is a Jitrois jacket but it is hard to tell for certain.


----------



## Prada_Princess

michelleq said:


> Who is this sad Asian  woman and who is her husband? I apologize, but I do not know.



No need to apologise,  in fact I am unsure too


----------



## Prada_Princess

michelleq said:


> Who is this sad Asian  woman and who is her husband? I apologize, but I do not know.



Please dont apologise. in fact I dont know either


----------



## Prada_Princess




----------



## Flip88

Prada_Princess said:


>



I know some will roll there eyes at this but I would prefer the chinchilla over the sable to be honest &#9829;


----------



## Flip88

Chinchilla on mink. Love it &#9825;


----------



## Flip88

Classic. Revillon from 1956.


----------



## Flip88

&#9829;

Cant attach picture with the new App. Apologies.


----------



## Mi_Lan

Flip88 said:


> Classic. Revillon from 1956.



So classy!


----------



## Flip88

From Instagram


----------



## Flip88

Ekaterina Kucherenko


----------



## william_st_girl

Flip88 said:


> From Instagram



Whats her instagram account name? Id love to follow her?


----------



## Perfect Day

Flip88 said:


> Ekaterina Kucherenko



Those are lovely Flip


----------



## Flip88

william_st_girl said:


> Whats her instagram account name? Id love to follow her?



I can no longer find it :shame: I will keep looking and post if I do so.

Hope you are ok WSG ...


----------



## BarbAga

Beautiful. I love that yall are posting pictures.  I know it is time to put the pretty's away, but......... Weather is crazy here, 87 yesterday, 32  tonight.  Windy and cold here today


----------



## inspiredgem

BarbAga said:


> Beautiful. I love that yall are posting pictures.  I know it is time to put the pretty's away, but......... Weather is crazy here, 87 yesterday, 32  tonight.  Windy and cold here today



I know - I'm just not ready to say goodbye to my babies for the summer.


----------



## Perfect Day

BarbAga said:


> Beautiful. I love that yall are posting pictures.  I know it is time to put the pretty's away, but......... Weather is crazy here, 87 yesterday, 32  tonight.  Windy and cold here today



Awwwww such a shame but soon ... it will be back  I feel the same way every single year about my furs


----------



## Perfect Day

:thumbup:


----------



## Flip88

Another fur. Shame I dont have the full picture. I assume its a long ish coat.


----------



## Flip88

No doubt from Russia somewhere!!


----------



## Flip88




----------



## Flip88

When I look more closely at the pics above it strikes me as odd to trim a top end for with a fur of lower quality. Im used to seeing mink, etc trimmed with sable or chinchilla. Its pretty rare to find it the other way round.


----------



## Flip88




----------



## Perfect Day

So many beautiful furs on display. Thanks everyone for the pics.


----------



## Mi_Lan

I will be in Greece soon, would love to know info about good and reasonable furriers there. Have anyone bought chinchilla coat in Greece? I did research but can't find a furrier specific in Chinchilla. Most of them carry mink or sable..


----------



## Perfect Day

Mi_Lan said:


> I will be in Greece soon, would love to know info about good and reasonable furriers there. Have anyone bought chinchilla coat in Greece? I did research but can't find a furrier specific in Chinchilla. Most of them carry mink or sable..



Where abouts in Greece will you go to? Often it is a case of seeing what they have once you turn up. I have been to Greece and bought fur from a store in Rhodes. I bought a fox coat and got a very good price. It is silverfox.  I have seen chinchilla in stock in some furriers.


----------



## Mi_Lan

Perfect Day said:


> Where abouts in Greece will you go to? Often it is a case of seeing what they have once you turn up. I have been to Greece and bought fur from a store in Rhodes. I bought a fox coat and got a very good price. It is silverfox.  I have seen chinchilla in stock in some furriers.



I will go to Athen, Mykonos and Santorini. Thank for your info. Hopefully I can find a chinchinla there. Have been thinking of getting a chinchila for so long..


----------



## Flip88

I have stumbled across this page - not sure about which to recommend though.  PD will know!

http://www.pouliosfurs.com/index.php/en/typography/selected-models


----------



## Mi_Lan

Flip88 said:


> I have stumbled across this page - not sure about which to recommend though.  PD will know!
> 
> http://www.pouliosfurs.com/index.php/en/typography/selected-models



Thank you Flip88. I visited the page, Kastoria is definltly a place to go for fur but  it just too far from Athens. I actually want to find some furriers( from Kastoria) which have branch or store in Athens. It's impossible for me to travel from Athens to Kastoria during my trip.


----------



## Perfect Day

Www.avantifurs.com are the perfect solution.  They are from Kastoria but have a store in Athens.  Given you are travelling the one (obvious) advice is if you see a fur you like then buy it. Dont think "I might see something better in [the next place]". You will, almost certainly regret it.

When do you go??


----------



## Flip88

I have heard of Avanti furs before. I cannot recall if I have been inside their store or not though (I am a sive head ).Their website looks impressive.

Good luck and it would be great to see a live reveal on this thread. I dont think we have had one before (unless my sive head is kicking in again)


----------



## Mi_Lan

Thank you Flip88, sur this time I will not back home without a chinchilla fur! I missed a very
beatiful fur at Milady Paris because it was a bit long, now I regretted so much. But since the fur in Greece is cheaper, hope I can find one fit me better with resonable price


----------



## Flip88

Mi_Lan said:


> Thank you Flip88, sur this time I will not back home without a chinchilla fur! I missed a very
> beatiful fur at Milady Paris because it was a bit long, now I regretted so much. But since the fur in Greece is cheaper, hope I can find one fit me better with resonable price



What you missed is not important ..... its what you learnt eh?   Good luck and please keep us updated


----------



## Flip88

A lovely jacket spoilt imo by the effort that is obviously supposed to be 'arty'.


----------



## Elina0408

Mi_Lan said:


> Thank you Flip88, sur this time I will not back home without a chinchilla fur! I missed a very
> beatiful fur at Milady Paris because it was a bit long, now I regretted so much. But since the fur in Greece is cheaper, hope I can find one fit me better with resonable price


Good luck in greece!  I am sure you will find something and don't forget to negotiate the price!!! They all do it!


----------



## Flip88

Ues and I bet you get ... "Ill call my manager"....."he will sell for $ xxx but only if you buy NOW".  My advice ...

1 be bold in your negotiations
2 be realistic though ..... you ain't gettng that full length Fendi chinchilla for pittance
3 if you ^really^ like the coat then buy. Dont let it pass you as mentioned previously.


----------



## Flip88




----------



## Flip88




----------



## Prada_Princess

Some awesome pics ..... thanks everyone

Jitrois leather jacket with a gorgeous two colored chinchilla trim.


----------



## Prada_Princess

Prada Fall 2013 Milan Fashion Week Fall 2013. Im in love with this trim!


----------



## Prada_Princess

And finally this unusual chinchilla fur which almost doesn't look like chinchilla.


----------



## Mi_Lan

Elina0408 said:


> Good luck in greece!  I am sure you will find something and don't forget to negotiate the price!!! They all do it!





Flip88 said:


> Ues and I bet you get ... "Ill call my manager"....."he will sell for $ xxx but only if you buy NOW".  My advice ...
> 
> 1 be bold in your negotiations
> 2 be realistic though ..... you ain't gettng that full length Fendi chinchilla for pittance
> 3 if you ^really^ like the coat then buy. Dont let it pass you as mentioned previously.



Lol thank you ladies! Flip88 I will follow your tips.


----------



## Prada_Princess

Good luck!


----------



## Prada_Princess

Think this is from Milady furrier, Paris.


----------



## Prada_Princess

Love this. Following on from previous discussions I am now convinced .... chinchilla works perfectly with red


----------



## BarbAga

Always beautiful pictures.  Yep works with red.


----------



## Flip88

Yes works perfectly with red. I think it works with all plain colours but not patterns, stripes, etc -too much going on.


----------



## Flip88

More of the fine stuff ...


----------



## Flip88

Look how soft this collar looks


----------



## Flip88

Last picture didnt work ??


----------



## Perfect Day

That does look soft indeed.


----------



## Perfect Day

The beautiful Jamie Chua with a chinchilla lurking in the background.


----------



## Flip88

Jamie has such an amazing wardrobe. Her collection of Hermes is simply amazing. I do think she has a fab figure but if I had one criticism of her it would be that she shows off her legs too much.


----------



## Flip88




----------



## Flip88

Another


----------



## Elina0408

Flip88 said:


> Jamie has such an amazing wardrobe. Her collection of Hermes is simply amazing. I do think she has a fab figure but if I had one criticism of her it would be that she shows off her legs too much.



So true... and I don't want to add more!


----------



## Prada_Princess

:sigh: so much beautiful chinchilla.  I just love Jamies style tbh. Perhaps a little ott sometimes but, you know what, she obviously has so much fun and that is important.


----------



## Flip88

Prada_Princess said:


> :sigh: so much beautiful chinchilla.  I just love Jamies style tbh. Perhaps a little ott sometimes but, you know what, she obviously has so much fun and that is important.



Yes it is, many fashionista's take it all a little to seriously I think


----------



## Flip88

a couple of beautiful coats which I could so wear around the office.

http://www.linnanen.com/collections/collections-women-2012


----------



## Flip88

Found a couple more from the same site


----------



## Elina0408

Flip88 said:


> a couple of beautiful coats which I could so wear around the office.
> 
> http://www.linnanen.com/collections/collections-women-2012



These...


----------



## Prada_Princess

They are all beautiful.  Those collars look amazing. So lush. &#9733;


----------



## Perfect Day

Flip88 said:


> Found a couple more from the same site



Once again we see chinchilla being worn against black and red. The outfit of the red dress and fur is just perfect!


----------



## Perfect Day

Im loving this dyed fur from Marc Kauffman (nyc furrier) but it would look much better with black hair. It kind kinda clashes with the models hair color.


----------



## Flip88

Perfect Day said:


> Im loving this dyed fur from Marc Kauffman (nyc furrier) but it would look much better with black hair. It kind kinda clashes with the models hair color.



Not a flattering picture of this fur at all.  It is not too dissimilar to the Dennos Basso ones from 2011. Look at the difference in presentation.


----------



## Perfect Day

Yes the Basso one is presented much better


----------



## Perfect Day

What about this for an unusual chinchilla?  Devi Kroell, AW 2010.


----------



## Prada_Princess

The Basso one is beautiful.  Loving this multicoloured one too.

I still prefer the natural colour though TBH.


----------



## BarbAga

If you have a few different furs, I can see having some thing simular. Not as an only.   I would not buy that.


----------



## Prada_Princess

BarbAga said:


> If you have a few different furs, I can see having some thing simular. Not as an only.   I would not buy that.



No I agree, as a 'first fur' (a furst?) I think it is important to stick to a classic simple fur.


----------



## Flip88

Perfect Day said:


> What about this for an unusual chinchilla?  Devi Kroell, AW 2010.



Beautiful!  Multi-coloured chinchilla - not seen often but I like it.


----------



## Perfect Day

BarbAga said:


> If you have a few different furs, I can see having some thing simular. Not as an only.   I would not buy that.



Yes, I agree totally.


----------



## luxurysable

birkin101 said:


>



Indeed very beauiful.


----------



## Perfect Day

Isnt there just something incredibly glamerous about the ankle length chinchill in the last picture!


----------



## Prada_Princess

Perfect Day said:


> Isnt there just something incredibly glamerous about the ankle length chinchill in the last picture!



Absolutely.  She wears it with confidence and elegance. Furs like this are always made to measure right?


----------



## Flip88

Prada_Princess said:


> Absolutely.  She wears it with confidence and elegance. Furs like this are always made to measure right?



I would be almost certain it will be either made to measure or at least altered by a furrier. I think we can be sure of her confidence - look how revealing her dress is. Still, if you have it ..... Flaunt it


----------



## Flip88

How luxe do these pelts look? Sigh. .... how chic


----------



## Perfect Day

Flip88 said:


> How luxe do these pelts look? Sigh. .... how chic



They look perfect!


----------



## Prada_Princess




----------



## Prada_Princess

Flip88 said:


> How luxe do these pelts look? Sigh. .... how chic



Indeed they look amazing. In perfect order. Running your fingers through that fur .....


----------



## Perfect Day

The most beautiful Jamie Chua on Instagram,  as EC13m with a Fendi chinchilla. Man this girl is amazing.


----------



## Prada_Princess

Yes, Jamie has an incredible closet. I see she has 70, 000 followers on Instagram too. Her chinchilla fur looks fairly 'worn' though dont you think?  It might be just the way the pelts have been processed and I love it too.


----------



## luxurysable

Perfect Day said:


> Yes, it does look like her doesn't it.
> 
> Another post of what I assume is a Russian (?) socialite..... They have such fine lives!


Yes the really do appreciate the finer things in life only the best furs sable , chinchilla ext.


----------



## luxurysable

Prada_Princess said:


> Absolutely.  She wears it with confidence and elegance. Furs like this are always made to measure right?


Yes of corse they are.


----------



## Flip88

Olga Ibragimova


----------



## Prada_Princess

luxurysable said:


> Yes of corse they are.



TY, perhaps it was obvious


----------



## Prada_Princess

What a colour!!!!


----------



## Flip88

Good discount for those in the UK, this London furrier is offering 60% off this chinchilla.

*DUPON BLUE & BROWN CHINCHILLA & KIDSKIN STOLE*

* 	£3,065 reduced to £1,532.50	*

This flattering cap-sleeved stole in blue and brown Chinchilla and  Kidskin creates a streamlined and slimming silhouette. The blocking of  the two colours on the stole makes this classic staple piece modern and  exciting.



http://www.hockleylondon.com/collection/sale/dupon-blue-brown-chinchilla-kidskin-stole


----------



## Perfect Day

That Hockley one is very nice indeed.


----------



## Flip88

You bet the Hockley one will be priced higher in a couple of months!


----------



## Perfect Day

Not sure about that Flip. Will they inflate the price of this coat do you think or will it be deemed 'last season' and thus still remain discounted?


----------



## Prada_Princess

A touch of Prada


----------



## Prada_Princess

An amazing photoshoot featuring a Carlo Ramello chinchilla. 

http://welovefur.com/chinchilla-2/air-of-freedom


----------



## Flip88

What a lovely update!  I had missed that one PP - thanks


----------



## Perfect Day

Just a little something I saw in a magazine advert which took me to the website which brought about this beauty!!

There are more on the website but this stood out. Ive no idea what tje price converts to.


----------



## Flip88

It is lovely. How anyone with money in a cold climate can resist theee furs is simply beyond me.


----------



## Flip88




----------



## Prada_Princess

Flip88 said:


>



What a fur!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flip88




----------



## Flip88

A couple of beautiful chinchilla in the new Hockley collection - the Se7en collection (I hate it when they do that with the word - just looks wrong).

http://www.hockleylondon.com/collection/seven-collection/


----------



## Perfect Day




----------



## papertiger

Flip88 said:


> A couple of beautiful chinchilla in the new Hockley collection - the Se7en collection (I hate it when they do that with the word - just looks wrong).
> 
> http://www.hockleylondon.com/collection/seven-collection/



Chinchilla experts  

I don't know my chinchillas, having always thought them as too high maintenance for me. The Hockley Orchid jacket is just over £6K and is being offered to me made to measure if pre-ordered. Price wise, how does this compare to other mid-length chinchilla jackets (the back is partially made of weasel, which sounds a bit of a cheat but actually makes it slightly more flattering)? 

Orchid is the model and is available natural, olive or clay colour, alternative views are available here http://www.hockleylondon.com/collection/seven-collection/orchid-jacket



Perfect Day said:


>



Yes to her coat and the fantasy lifestyle


----------



## Perfect Day

It sounds lovely. Actually the top of weasel has arisen before on a thread and the general consensus was that it was a beautiful fur to use.

I think the price is good tbh and it would be so fabulous to have a reveal on this thread. I therefore insist that you buy it.  Have you tried one on? How did it feel? 

Good luck.


----------



## Flip88

papertiger said:


> Chinchilla experts
> 
> I don't know my chinchillas, having always thought them as too high maintenance for me. The Hockley Orchid jacket is just over £6K and is being offered to me made to measure if pre-ordered. Price wise, how does this compare to other mid-length chinchilla jackets (the back is partially made of weasel, which sounds a bit of a cheat but actually makes it slightly more flattering)?
> 
> Orchid is the model and is available natural, olive or clay colour, alternative views are available here http://www.hockleylondon.com/collection/seven-collection/orchid-jacket
> 
> 
> 
> Yes to her coat and the fantasy lifestyle



This fur is an absolute beauty!!!! Love the front (of course we will all love that) but I actually love the back too. Using an alternative fur is not simply the cheap option - it gives the coat more structure. I really like and I think a good price tbh.


----------



## Flip88

For ease of other posters I have managed to attach a picture of the back of the coat.


----------



## papertiger

Perfect Day said:


> It sounds lovely. Actually the top of weasel has arisen before on a thread and the general consensus was that it was a beautiful fur to use.
> 
> I think the price is good tbh and it would be so fabulous to have a reveal on this thread. I therefore insist that you buy it.  Have you tried one on? How did it feel?
> 
> 
> Good luck.



I've been asked to attend one of their new season 'viewings'. one year I spoiled myself in Hockley with 3 jackets, a sable stole and a big sliver fox hat. One jacket and the hat were from a collection called 'Dragonfly', not quite as 'abstract' as some of their latest offerings. I think Hockley are forever hoping I repeat such OTT behaviour LOL. I'll try the jacket, there's only one other piece I'm interested in from the new collection, usually I prefer their classics. 

I can see even by the photos of the orchid the arms will be too long   

Don't hold you breath for a reveal my dear fur friends, I've just recovered from the sable I bought in January 



Flip88 said:


> This fur is an absolute beauty!!!! Love the front (of course we will all love that) but I actually love the back too. Using an alternative fur is not simply the cheap option - it gives the coat more structure. I really like and I think a good price tbh.



Oh good, so pleased you're both positive. I know my furs but know nothing about chinchilla. except most jackets and coats would make me look like a (beautiful and uber-soft) bear


----------



## Flip88

Good luck! I do hope it works out for you. I rember their Dragonfly collection. Ive bought from there previously and I used to work on Conduit St when I would literally see celebrity after celebrity going in there - they must be doing something right!


----------



## Flip88

I often look at vintage magazines from the 80's and 90's and came across these beauties.


----------



## Prada_Princess

Flip88 said:


> For ease of other posters I have managed to attach a picture of the back of the coat.



Love this coat. I think the price is worth it. With Hockley you are getting quality.


----------



## papertiger

Prada_Princess said:


> Love this coat. I think the price is worth it. *With Hockley you are getting quality*.



Well, _hopefully _that's true, I did have a seam come undone on my Dragonfly, fox and astrakhan jacket but they mended it invisibly while I waited.  They are very good on aftercare and looking after their customers 

Another vote of confidence for the Orchid 

The weather still feels a bit warm for trying coats on though


----------



## papertiger

Flip88 said:


>



Love this!


----------



## papertiger

Flip88 said:


> Good luck! I do hope it works out for you. I rember their Dragonfly collection. Ive bought from there previously and *I used to work on Conduit St *when I would literally see celebrity after celebrity going in there - they must be doing something right!



So did I!!!! As a Saturday girl in my teens. I used to dread it :rain:.


----------



## Prada_Princess

A dyed fur for us to lust over courtesy of Paris furrier.


----------



## Flip88

papertiger said:


> So did I!!!! As a Saturday girl in my teens. I used to dread it :rain:.


We've all had jpbs like that


----------



## Flip88

From Kauffman, NYC a "mustard" coloured chinchilla - love!!

http://kaufmanfurs.com/gallery/index.php?cat=6


----------



## Perfect Day

Wow, I do hope you make a purchase PaperTiger.  Good luck.

Love the mustard one and indeed the vibrant red one - but I still prefer the natural colour.


----------



## Perfect Day

Natural colour &#9829;


----------



## BarbAga

Perfect Day said:


> Natural colour &#9829;



Beautiful!!


----------



## Perfect Day

BarbAga said:


> Beautiful!!



Thx, I do like darker pelts (but not dyed)


----------



## Perfect Day

Shop window ..... who could actually walk passed this without going in and touching it??? I did!!!


----------



## BarbAga

I would so go in....  touch and try it on.  Beautiful


----------



## Perfect Day

Ha ha, I really could not be late for a meeting with a friend actually - she would kill me!!!!!

Even as I briskly walked along it was certainly attracting the (positive) attention of local Paris fashionista's !


----------



## luxurysable

Which shop was it.


----------



## Flip88




----------



## Perfect Day

luxurysable said:


> Which shop was it.



Im not sure,  it was on Champs Elysees


----------



## Flip88

Perfect Day said:


> Im not sure,  it was on Champs Elysees



Yes, there are some amazing shops there.  One of my favorite places to wander around and drink espresso 

Meanwhile - fashion blogger


----------



## Flip88

Another blogger

http://www.mujerhoy.com/Moda/blog-Mar-Saura/Saura-tienda-pieles-Nelsy-719675032013.html


----------



## Perfect Day

Flip88 said:


> Another blogger
> 
> http://www.mujerhoy.com/Moda/blog-Mar-Saura/Saura-tienda-pieles-Nelsy-719675032013.html



Love this blog. Such a stylish 'moda'


----------



## Perfect Day

Mr Basso creating amazing color with chinchilla


----------



## Flip88

Love that Basso one!  The colour is so vibrant.


----------



## Flip88




----------



## Prada_Princess

Perfect Day said:


> Mr Basso creating amazing color with chinchilla



Loving this!  Anyone seen the Basso furs in Harrods yet?  I have not popped in ... yet!!


----------



## papertiger

Flip88 said:


>




She has MY bag!


----------



## papertiger

Sorry ladies to let you down 

I tried on the Chinchilla at Hockley, too 'teddy bear' for me  I'm sticking to mink and sable


----------



## Perfect Day

papertiger said:


> Sorry ladies to let you down
> 
> I tried on the Chinchilla at Hockley, too 'teddy bear' for me  I'm sticking to mink and sable



Awwww, such a shame. Sorry to hear that. Was it that the furs you happened to try were bulky or 'teddy bear' or is that chinchilla per se do you think? Ive found it both bulky at times and very flattering on other occasions. 

My mother owns a beige chinchilla and it looks very flattering on her. She wears it with jeans or trousers usually.


----------



## papertiger

Perfect Day said:


> Awwww, such a shame. Sorry to hear that. Was it that the furs you happened to try were bulky or 'teddy bear' or is that chinchilla per se do you think? Ive found it both bulky at times and very flattering on other occasions.
> 
> My mother owns a beige chinchilla and it looks very flattering on her. She wears it with jeans or trousers usually.



I suppose it must have been the cut too, fox can be bulky looking but I have some wonderful fox that look sexy rather than just cuddly


----------



## Elina0408

papertiger said:


> Sorry ladies to let you down
> 
> I tried on the Chinchilla at Hockley, too 'teddy bear' for me  I'm sticking to mink and sable



 I am sure you looked amazing...! but if you didn't "feel" it then better to stick with the skins you know!


----------



## Elina0408

Perfect Day said:


> Awwww, such a shame. Sorry to hear that. Was it that the furs you happened to try were bulky or 'teddy bear' or is that chinchilla per se do you think? Ive found it both bulky at times and very flattering on other occasions.
> 
> My mother owns a beige chinchilla and it looks very flattering on her. She wears it with jeans or trousers usually.



Wow, she must look pretty amazing!!


----------



## Elina0408

Flip88 said:


> Another blogger
> 
> http://www.mujerhoy.com/Moda/blog-Mar-Saura/Saura-tienda-pieles-Nelsy-719675032013.html


----------



## Flip88

Not so much 'chinchilla in action' but rather 'chinchilla ready for action' .... I saw a beautiful chinchilla jacket in Bicester Village (England) today at Roberto Cavalli. It was coloured a bluey - purple. I tried it on and fell in love but then fell out of love when I saw the price. £20k reduced to £9k - too much for me  Seriously, after trying it on I went for a coffee and checked my lotto tickets and .....no it 'wasnt me'. The jacket remains on the racks.


----------



## Prada_Princess

Flip - did Cavalli have their usual neon / bright coloured furs in? Did you try Dior? They often have a couple of chinchillas in too but I cannot see you bagging one for much less than £7k to be honest.


----------



## Flip88

Hey PP - yes, Cavalli was full of bright furs.  I know the price is always going to be too expensive for me tbh - at least for a few years.  Also I would be buying one for my imaginary lifestyle rather than my actual lifestyle.


----------



## Prada_Princess

Flip88 said:


> Hey PP - yes, Cavalli was full of bright furs.  I know the price is always going to be too expensive for me tbh - at least for a few years.  Also I would be buying one for my imaginary lifestyle rather than my actual lifestyle.



Indeed - the Cavalli shop is Bicester Village heaven


----------



## Prada_Princess

More


----------



## BarbAga

Very pretty... that dog is massive


----------



## Prada_Princess

BarbAga said:


> Very pretty... that dog is massive



Unless the model is extremely short and petite  - I think you are right!


----------



## Flip88

a huge dog and some amazing pieces


----------



## Flip88

Giuliana Teso


----------



## Perfect Day

Flip88 said:


> Giuliana Teso



This is EXACTLY what I want!


----------



## Flip88

One from Instagram that I found for you


----------



## Prada_Princess

Its raining its pouring .....


----------



## Perfect Day

Look at this blue! Not sure of the show - I thought perhaps Teso (??).


----------



## Perfect Day

Another one from the same show.


----------



## Perfect Day

Mr Basso at Harrods the other day, incidentally Harrods is FULL of chinchilla fur!  An influx of Russians, Arabs (who must feel the cold in London) and British people are embracing fur much more these days = Harrods is crammed with the stuff!


----------



## Flip88

He always turns up at Harrods for his yearly Winter collection 'opening'. His furs are amazing especially these. That coat in the background of the first pic looks perfect.  The pelts look perfectly aligned - not always the case even with chinchilla.


----------



## Flip88

Mr Basso


----------



## Prada_Princess

The yellow (ish) colour on this fur is just awesome.  A real head turning 'statement fur'


----------



## Perfect Day




----------



## Flip88

Perfect Day said:


>



Love this!  Who is she?


----------



## Kimber7

Russians certainly seem to love their chinchilla and fur . Is it more affordable there?


----------



## Flip88

Kimber7 said:


> Russians certainly seem to love their chinchilla and fur . Is it more affordable there?



Wherever you have wealth and cold weather you have fur  I think the cost is similar worldwide to be honest.  Prices do vary but that is often to do with quality of the pelts.


----------



## Prada_Princess

Ida Dostman.  The picture is from Socialites in Hermes thread.


----------



## Flip88

A very well worn chinchilla which has not stood the test of time.  A fashion blogger - apologies I have lost the link


----------



## Flip88

Courtesy of the furrier, Fischelis.  The first one I think is called 'albino' chinchilla - I dont think its dyed but rather natural.


----------



## Flip88




----------



## Prada_Princess

The albino chinchilla is of courde beautiful but I still prefer the natural colour TBH.


----------



## Flip88

Linda Carter from a couple of days ago.

Credit - Getty.


----------



## BarbAga

Flip88 said:


> Linda Carter from a couple of days ago.
> 
> Credit - Getty.



Very cute shrug..she is still very pretty.


----------



## Perfect Day

BarbAga said:


> Very cute shrug..she is still very pretty.



Yes,  completely agree. She still looks nice and I love her shrug. Quite an unusual design.


----------



## Flip88

http://www.nevrisfurs.com/2013collection

Just browsing for fun and came across these beauties!


----------



## BarbAga

Very pretty. Odd marking on the front, very different and nice


----------



## Perfect Day

BarbAga said:


> Very pretty. Odd marking on the front, very different and nice



Odd marking?


----------



## Flip88

A socialite on IG. She always goes to amazing parties and wears amazing clothes and jewelry.  I do recomend looking at her IG.

Its Yanina_Lecristal


----------



## BarbAga

http://img.purseforum.com/attachmen...430110d1386964106-chinchilla-in-action-c1.jpg

looks like a cowlick on front on both sides. where the fur turn upwards. goes all the way top to bottom on both sides of the coat.  maybe just the way they sewed it.  It is beautiful either way.


----------



## Flip88

Blondie Luxe on IG. She has amazing Birkins and wears bright colours so often.


----------



## Flip88

Jamie Chua in Seoul, her (incredibly beautiful) chinchilla is Fendi. 

Dec 15, credit her IG


----------



## Perfect Day

Fashion blogher Beth Susu - credit www.bethsusu.com in a Dennis Basso blue chinchilla.

Love those pictures of Jamie - she always looks impeccable.


----------



## BarbAga

Very pretty, not sure I would go for the stripes on the botton headed around my body.  but it is pretty


----------



## Prada_Princess

Flip88 said:


> Blondie Luxe on IG. She has amazing Birkins and wears bright colours so often.



Lovin all these furs. Blondie Luxe used to post on here as Lamburgini Girl.  Her fur is beautiful.  

Jamie Chua is, as we all expect, so stylish.


----------



## Perfect Day

Fashion blogger.


----------



## Perfect Day

Prada_Princess said:


> Lovin all these furs. Blondie Luxe used to post on here as Lamburgini Girl.  Her fur is beautiful.
> 
> Jamie Chua is, as we all expect, so stylish.



Yeah I recall her. Always posted on the Hermes threads.


----------



## Flip88

In Paris, impeccable - credit, IG account Madamashhkas


----------



## Prada_Princess

Flip88 said:


> In Paris, impeccable - credit, IG account Madamashhkas



This is the way I believe fur should be worn.


----------



## Prada_Princess

J Mendel, Town and Country party, December 16, credit to Bill Farrell Agency.


----------



## Flip88

Prada_Princess said:


> J Mendel, Town and Country party, December 16, credit to Bill Farrell Agency.



This a beautiful.  I do have my eye on one currently at The London Fur Company which is 'only' £800 or so. To be fair its not as nice as the Mendel one but I doubt if my budget would stretch that far.


----------



## Perfect Day

Credit , Phillip Plein


----------



## Flip88




----------



## madeinnyc

love the white trim! omg


----------



## Love4H

I wanted to get a chinchilla coat at the Yves Salomon but was told by SA its very sensitive. It shouldn't be worn everyday, more like couple iMessage a year. The fur get damaged even from a bag. And I was recommended to take a chinchilla coat off before getting in a car. 

That's disappointing for such an expensive fur.


----------



## Flip88

Love4H said:


> I wanted to get a chinchilla coat at the Yves Salomon but was told by SA its very sensitive. It shouldn't be worn everyday, more like couple iMessage a year. The fur get damaged even from a bag. And I was recommended to take a chinchilla coat off before getting in a car.
> 
> That's disappointing for such an expensive fur.



There is no getting around the fact that, whilst the softest fur there is, it is delicate. My mother has had her chinchilla coat for maybe 9 years and it remains in pristine condition. She would never take it out just to getting into a car though. I think the trick is to not get it wet (and if you do allow it to dry naturally) and store it properly. 

If you want a 'high end' but more durable and robust fur I suggest lynx, blackglama mink or even sable (the latter being more expensive though).


----------



## Love4H

Flip88 said:


> There is no getting around the fact that, whilst the softest fur there is, it is delicate. My mother has had her chinchilla coat for maybe 9 years and it remains in pristine condition. She would never take it out just to getting into a car though. I think the trick is to not get it wet (and if you do allow it to dry naturally) and store it properly.
> 
> If you want a 'high end' but more durable and robust fur I suggest lynx, blackglama mink or even sable (the latter being more expensive though).



My mom also has a chinchilla small coat that she wears to theaters or some other special events, it looks great though its already 5-7 years old. But it's not an every day winter fur of course. 

I have mink and sable coats but chinchilla has always been very interesting for me.   I'm a brunette and it fits me perfectly color wise.
But I have just received 2 coats this Christmas (a grey mink and fox and a sable coat) so no chinchilla for me  Anyway, I wear my fur, don't baby it.


----------



## BarbAga

Love4H said:


> My mom also has a chinchilla small coat that she wears to theaters or some other special events, it looks great though its already 5-7 years old. But it's not an every day winter fur of course.
> 
> I have mink and sable coats but chinchilla has always been very interesting for me.   I'm a brunette and it fits me perfectly color wise.
> But I have just received 2 coats this Christmas (a grey mink and fox and a sable coat) so no chinchilla for me  Anyway, I wear my fur, don't baby it.



Oh how fun,  please share when u have time.


----------



## Love4H

BarbAga said:


> Oh how fun,  please share when u have time.



I'll try to do it but not sure if I can make good pics of it without my face pic


----------



## Perfect Day

Love4H said:


> I'll try to do it but not sure if I can make good pics of it without my face pic



Lucky you ..... especially the sable!


----------



## Flip88

Love4H said:


> I'll try to do it but not sure if I can make good pics of it without my face pic



Lol 

Kris Jenner in her chinchilla &#9829;


----------



## Prada_Princess

Love4H said:


> I'll try to do it but not sure if I can make good pics of it without my face pic



Congratulations - a fine way to end a year and start another one !


----------



## Prada_Princess

^


----------



## Elina0408

Hello lovelies and Happy New Year! Reading "HOLA" and came across Isabel Preysler (mum of Enrique Iglesias!), she is known for her great style and furs of course!


----------



## madeinnyc

Prada_Princess said:


> ^



Is that leather on the chinchilla? It looks terrible. The other two coats are gorgeous though.


----------



## Prada_Princess

Elina0408 said:


> Hello lovelies and Happy New Year! Reading "HOLA" and came across Isabel Preysler (mum of Enrique Iglesias!), she is known for her great style and furs of course!



What a lovely fur coat she wears.


----------



## Prada_Princess

madeinnyc said:


> Is that leather on the chinchilla? It looks terrible. The other two coats are gorgeous though.



I quite like the combination of it. Some designers (eg Jitrois) will often combine exotics with Chinchilla.


----------



## Flip88

Elina0408 said:


> Hello lovelies and Happy New Year! Reading "HOLA" and came across Isabel Preysler (mum of Enrique Iglesias!), she is known for her great style and furs of course!



Beautiful!  Thanks for posting.


----------



## Flip88

Elina0408 said:


> Hello lovelies and Happy New Year! Reading "HOLA" and came across Isabel Preysler (mum of Enrique Iglesias!), she is known for her great style and furs of course!



Possibly the same fur?


----------



## Flip88

A couple from 1) IG and 2) Getty Images.


----------



## Flip88




----------



## Perfect Day

From Instgram. @blondieluxe 

Her chinchilla is Carmen Marc Volvo, pants Rag and Bone and bag of course Hermes in croc.


----------



## Flip88

Megs said:


> Something about this bag and color that do it for me... what about you?



Cant see the pic PD but I do follow her on IG so I have seen it on there. Shame she never shows her face.


----------



## Perfect Day

Flip88 said:


> Cant see the pic PD but I do follow her on IG so I have seen it on there. Shame she never shows her face.



Works for me???

Again ...


----------



## Prada_Princess

Both work for me - she looks really good I think.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## Flip88

Perfect Day said:


> Works for me???
> 
> Again ...



Works now - love her coat, Thank You.


----------



## Elina0408

Flip88 said:


> Possibly the same fur?



Probably!


----------



## Elina0408

Flip88 said:


> A couple from 1) IG and 2) Getty Images.



The second young lady is Tamara Falco, Isabel Preysler's daughter, half sister of Enrique Iglesias!


----------



## Flip88

Elina0408 said:


> The second young lady is Tamara Falco, Isabel Preysler's daughter, half sister of Enrique Iglesias!



Yes! I see now, I have searched her just now on Getty - she is beautiful.


----------



## Flip88

Just found this from Dior. It is in the Saks fur catalog from which you canmot save the pictures. Apologies for this screenshot therefore.

It is described as 'laser cut' chinchilla and comes in at $50,000 or so. Im astounded. Although it is obviously a beautiful fur coat why does this attract such a high price tag? 

To be honest I prefer the natural chinchilla fur coats myself anyway. 

Any thoughts? Am I missing something?


----------



## BarbAga

Flip88 said:


> Just found this from Dior. It is in the Saks fur catalog from which you canmot save the pictures. Apologies for this screenshot therefore.
> 
> It is described as 'laser cut' chinchilla and comes in at $50,000 or so. Im astounded. Although it is obviously a beautiful fur coat why does this attract such a high price tag?
> 
> To be honest I prefer the natural chinchilla fur coats myself anyway.
> 
> Any thoughts? Am I missing something?



Has to be all the labor to make the coat, cant see another reason for that price. Pretty,  it is but I dont think it would stand the test of time.


----------



## Flip88

BarbAga said:


> Has to be all the labor to make the coat, cant see another reason for that price. Pretty,  it is but I dont think it would stand the test of time.



Nor do I, I just cannot see it having longevity either. The labor then has probably trebled the price I guess.

I do prefer the furs that are not as 'processed' also. So, given the choice between this Dior and a simple unbranded chinchilla coat I would choose the latter.


----------



## Perfect Day

I also prefer the natural chinchilla furs. This, although beautiful is not worth the money. Perhaps it is for those that want to wear chinchilla more discretely? Kinda reminds me of the 'sheared chinchilla' fur coat that Dolce and Gabanna once created. Again, although beautiful it detracted from the natural beauty of the untreated fur.


----------



## madeinnyc

Oh love


----------



## BarbAga

^^ That is a pretty coat.  I like the length alot


----------



## Perfect Day

madeinnyc said:


> Oh love



Its lovely but its rex rabbit, not chinchilla.


----------



## scndlslv

Hiya, ladies! This is my first time posting on this forum as I just found out it existed. I too LOVE chinchilla and although I live in Texas I bought my first chinchilla-trimmed cashmere coat 10 years ago. I bought a stroller a few years ago too. I got both of them at Saks as it's hard to get a good selection of fur coats here.


Initially, I got very little use out of these coats unless I travelled up North. However, winters down here have been increasingly cold so I'm getting regular use of my beauties. Both of them are by Bisang, which is my fave fur designer. Here is a Bisang coat I'm thinking about getting now that it's on sale.


----------



## Prada_Princess

scndlslv said:


> Hiya, ladies! This is my first time posting on this forum as I just found out it existed. I too LOVE chinchilla and although I live in Texas I bought my first chinchilla-trimmed cashmere coat 10 years ago. I bought a stroller a few years ago too. I got both of them at Saks as it's hard to get a good selection of fur coats here.
> 
> 
> Initially, I got very little use out of these coats unless I travelled up North. However, winters down here have been increasingly cold so I'm getting regular use of my beauties. Both of them are by Bisang, which is my fave fur designer. Here is a Bisang coat I'm thinking about getting now that it's on sale.



That is a beautiful coat. Looks the it is exceptionally well made and I love the colour. May I ask what price it now is? 

To be fair I have always found Saks fur salons very good.


----------



## Flip88

scndlslv said:


> Hiya, ladies! This is my first time posting on this forum as I just found out it existed. I too LOVE chinchilla and although I live in Texas I bought my first chinchilla-trimmed cashmere coat 10 years ago. I bought a stroller a few years ago too. I got both of them at Saks as it's hard to get a good selection of fur coats here.
> 
> 
> Initially, I got very little use out of these coats unless I travelled up North. However, winters down here have been increasingly cold so I'm getting regular use of my beauties. Both of them are by Bisang, which is my fave fur designer. Here is a Bisang coat I'm thinking about getting now that it's on sale.



This is indeed beautiful.  The body is sheared mink right?


----------



## scndlslv

Prada_Princess said:


> That is a beautiful coat. Looks the it is exceptionally well made and I love the colour. May I ask what price it now is?
> 
> To be fair I have always found Saks fur salons very good.


Bisang's quality is amazing. IIRC it's now under $4000. I agree Saks fur salons are great but there's better selection in cold weather cities than in Dallas IMO. Plus all of the Saks in Texas except the one in Houston closed last year.


----------



## scndlslv

Flip88 said:


> This is indeed beautiful.  The body is sheared mink right?


Yes it is.


----------



## Flip88

scndlslv said:


> Bisang's quality is amazing. IIRC it's now under $4000. I agree Saks fur salons are great but there's better selection in cold weather cities than in Dallas IMO. Plus all of the Saks in Texas except the one in Houston closed last year.



That fur is under $4,000 ????? A bargain if it is.


----------



## BarbAga

Very pretty,  nice price too.


----------



## scndlslv

Okay, I was wrong. The price is $6,000 on clearance but was originally $20,000. Plus I'm out of state so I wouldn't pay tax. So definitely a great deal.


----------



## Perfect Day

scndlslv said:


> Okay, I was wrong. The price is $6,000 on clearance but was originally $20,000. Plus I'm out of state so I wouldn't pay tax. So definitely a great deal.



That deal is incredible. I know that some furriers are heavily discounting but really - even without any chinchilla on it that price would be very good.


----------



## Love4H

Just bought a beautiful chinchilla coat while being in Italy on vacation. Great sales are going on!


----------



## Flip88

scndlslv said:


> Okay, I was wrong. The price is $6,000 on clearance but was originally $20,000. Plus I'm out of state so I wouldn't pay tax. So definitely a great deal.



Still an amazing price!







Love4H said:


> Just bought a beautiful chinchilla coat while being in Italy on vacation. Great sales are going on!



Congratulations! A reveal would be such fun.  Throughout Europe there are good deals on all top end items recently and Italy is certain known for their love of fur &#9829;


----------



## Flip88

Further to my post  in 'Sable in Action' - a touch of chinchilla to admire

From LISKA website.


----------



## Perfect Day

Ive just come across this on Harrods website.

Before I order this - am I missing something?  Ive been a believer in the theory that if something seems too good to be true - it usually is. Uet Harrods is obviously a reputable company.

This is priced £380 - sure too cheap for chinchilla? ?

Thanks in advance

http://mobile.harrods.com/mt/www.ha...a-collar/harrods-of-london/000000000003427645


----------



## Perfect Day

Here is the picture


----------



## BarbAga

I do not see that you are missing anything. it looks gorgeous.  Never heard the name Ester chin before but I sure am no expert.  good luck


----------



## Flip88

Exceptional price. Usually at that price you get 'rex rabbit' but that is certainly chinchilla! Harrods would never sell inferior products. Its really nice and if I didnt buy a chinchilla scarf last yeat I would have possibly invested.


----------



## Prada_Princess

Its a really good price - 460 or $620.


----------



## Perfect Day

I am beginning to think that they have made a pricing error.

I know that this is a more expensive piece but 10 times more expensive? - I dont think so.

Ps - until midnight UK time you get an extra 10% off - 8 hours to go.

http://mobile.harrods.com/mt/www.ha...lla-wrap/harrods-of-london/000000000000982694


----------



## madeinnyc

From The Chinchilla House


----------



## Flip88

@victriabonya (her IG) in chinchilla by Daniel Benjamin.

Jan 23, 2014.


----------



## madeinnyc

Flip88 said:


> @victriabonya (her IG) in chinchilla by Daniel Benjamin.
> 
> Jan 23, 2014.



I really like this! Like a lot!


----------



## Flip88

madeinnyc said:


> I really like this! Like a lot!



Yes its really unusual isnt it.


----------



## Prada_Princess

Flip88 said:


> @victriabonya (her IG) in chinchilla by Daniel Benjamin.
> 
> Jan 23, 2014.



She indicated on her IG that getting this was a surprise.  The kind of surprise I like


----------



## Perfect Day

Flip88 said:


> @victriabonya (her IG) in chinchilla by Daniel Benjamin.
> 
> Jan 23, 2014.



I love this coat! She is just so beautiful too. I hate her!!! (I don't really).


----------



## Perfect Day

From an 80's Vogue editorial.


----------



## Flip88

Perfect Day said:


> From an 80's Vogue editorial.



With sneakers! Love the fur &#9829;


----------



## Flip88

Credit @blondieluxe Instagram.  

Her fur is Carmen Marc Volvo and her bag obviously LV.


----------



## Flip88

Victoria Bonya,  Chinchilla by Daniel Benjamin. Pic from Stockholm, Sweeden.

Credit her IG @victoriabonya


----------



## Prada_Princess

Flip88 said:


> Victoria Bonya,  Chinchilla by Daniel Benjamin. Pic from Stockholm, Sweeden.
> 
> Credit her IG @victoriabonya



Again beautiful and for those that don't follow the 'sable in action' - you must see her Valentino sable also.


----------



## Flip88

@blondieluxe IG


----------



## madeinnyc

Flip88 said:


> Victoria Bonya,  Chinchilla by Daniel Benjamin. Pic from Stockholm, Sweeden.
> 
> Credit her IG @victoriabonya



I seriously love this!!


----------



## madeinnyc

From Milady


----------



## Flip88

madeinnyc said:


> From Milady



Beautiful colour!


----------



## Flip88




----------



## Flip88




----------



## BarbAga

Pretty.  Not sure I would wear it, but pretty.


----------



## Flip88

Just looking through the Hockley website and noticed that there are a couple of chinchilla furs in the sale.

http://www.hockleylondon.com/collection/seven-collection

Gilet
£4,466 reduced to £3,349.50
Clay Chinchilla and Weasel Gilet. Also available in Olive.

Jacket
£6,132 £4,590	
The same in a jacket


----------



## Prada_Princess

Anna 'front row chinchillin'


----------



## Flip88

I have just caught a glilpse of the Dennis Basso show at MBFW. Needless to say a lot of fur but some amazing bright coloured chinchilla coats TDF. I will hunt for pics!


----------



## Flip88

A slim looking Debra Messing at Dennis Basso, in a Dennis Basso fur.


----------



## Prada_Princess

Flip88 said:


> A slim looking Debra Messing at Dennis Basso, in a Dennis Basso fur.



She has really slimmed down. Her bone structure in her face is much more defined.  Love her coat of course too.


----------



## Flip88

Some from Dennis Basso, Mercedes Benz Fashion Week from the other day.

Credit : Contact Music


----------



## Perfect Day

Flip88 said:


> Some from Dennis Basso, Mercedes Benz Fashion Week from the other day.
> 
> Credit : Contact Music



I think out of all the shows,  his is the one I look forward to the most.


----------



## madeinnyc

Flip88 said:


> Some from Dennis Basso, Mercedes Benz Fashion Week from the other day.
> 
> Credit : Contact Music



Love that all black one!


----------



## Flip88

madeinnyc said:


> Love that all black one!



Yes its unusual. I do keep coming back to the natural colours though - I do prefer it natural rather than dyed.


----------



## Perfect Day

Dr Lisa Airan from her Instagram. She is really good fun to follow (and oddly has hardly any followers).

Posted with her permission in her chinchilla fur by J Mendel.

Drlisaairan is her IG account.


----------



## Flip88

Perfect Day said:


> Dr Lisa Airan from her Instagram. She is really good fun to follow (and oddly has hardly any followers).
> 
> Posted with her permission in her chinchilla fur by J Mendel.
> 
> Drlisaairan is her IG account.



She is so pretty. Anyone know how old she is? Lovin her Mendel chinchilla.


----------



## Prada_Princess

Flip88 said:


> She is so pretty. Anyone know how old she is? Lovin her Mendel chinchilla.



Her chinchilla is beautiful - as is she. I have searched for her age but cannot find it - she is a familiar face in US Vogue and always looks impeccable.


----------



## Flip88

Prada_Princess said:


> Her chinchilla is beautiful - as is she. I have searched for her age but cannot find it - she is a familiar face in US Vogue and always looks impeccable.



Thanks PP - impossible to tell given she is considered some sort of guru of anti aging!


----------



## Perfect Day

Flip88 said:


> She is so pretty. Anyone know how old she is? Lovin her Mendel chinchilla.



Im not sure either and I cannot even guess.


----------



## Perfect Day

Jamie Chua in her Jitrois chinchilla fur coat &#9825;. 

Credit to her Instagram @ec24m


----------



## Flip88

Perfect Day said:


> Jamie Chua in her Jitrois chinchilla fur coat &#9825;.
> 
> Credit to her Instagram @ec24m



Perfect. Does anyone know where her money comes from? Her wardrobe surely exceeds $1m.


----------



## Perfect Day

Flip88 said:


> Perfect. Does anyone know where her money comes from? Her wardrobe surely exceeds $1m.



Socialite Jamie Chua settles divorce suit

The high profile divorce suit between socialite Jamie Chua and Indonesian tycoon Nurdian Cuaca was settled yesterday.

The couple came to a settlement under confidential terms following which a freeze on Mr Cuaca's $93 million worth of assets was lifted by the High Court yesterday.

Chua, 36, was seeking $450,000 a month in maintenance from Cuaca based on the previous standard of living with her husband.

According to the Straits Times, Mr Cuaca is known to spend around $303,000 a month for more than 27 months.

He also has cash in the bank and trading share accounts, together worth some $15.4 million.

Mr Cuaca's other assets include two houses in Sentosa Cove and in Hong Kong worth $14.6 million, $79.2 million in shares in a private company, his wine collection and his three cars - a Lamborghini, a Porsche and a Ferrari.

His lawyer, Mr Edmund Kronenburg told the Straits Times that his client is pleased that the episode with his wife has been settled amicably.

Madam Chua was a former flight stewardess and the managing director of the Manolo Blahnik Singapore shoe boutique.

Her lawyer, Saleem Ibrahim, added that Madam Chua is glad to have put the event to bed and is now able to get on with her life.


----------



## Flip88

Phillip Plein, Milan Fashion Week.


----------



## Perfect Day

Simonette Ravizza, Fall collection 2014.


----------



## Perfect Day

Scarf


----------



## madeinnyc

Every one of those is amazing!!!!


----------



## Perfect Day

Ermanno Scervino, Fall 14/15


----------



## madeinnyc

Chinchilla fur...pantsuit?


----------



## Perfect Day

madeinnyc said:


> Chinchilla fur...pantsuit?



Its not real chinchilla fur but rather a fabric trying to pass off as such.


----------



## madeinnyc

Perfect Day said:


> Its not real chinchilla fur but rather a fabric trying to pass off as such.



Lol it looked weird! It's very interesting though. I wonder if there's an outfit like this with real fur.


----------



## Perfect Day

Sadly I am not in the market for a chinchilla coat but whilst looking at Liska online sale I saw this which caught my eye.  Its £3,300.


----------



## Flip88

Perfect Day said:


> Sadly I am not in the market for a chinchilla coat but whilst looking at Liska online sale I saw this which caught my eye.  Its £3,300.



Its really nice. I could definitely see me wearing this for work actually.


----------



## madeinnyc

Samantha De Reviziis


----------



## Flip88

madeinnyc said:


> Samantha De Reviziis



Yes I follow her on twitter. She is a really fun poster and full of youthful ideas.


----------



## Perfect Day

Foxy Brown in chinchilla.


----------



## Perfect Day

This is the wife of a hockey player but I do not know her name. 

Hope you enjoy these pictures of her in chinchilla - with a sable thrown in. I have just bought a new mink coat and now have the urge for chinchilla!


----------



## Perfect Day




----------



## Prada_Princess

Perfect Day said:


> This is the wife of a hockey player but I do not know her name.
> 
> Hope you enjoy these pictures of her in chinchilla - with a sable thrown in. I have just bought a new mink coat and now have the urge for chinchilla!



This girl looks great. I really envy those who own both sable and chinchilla - or multiples of each.


----------



## luxurysable

Me too, I envy those ladies who have walk in temperature controlled closets to store there numerous high  quality furs in the proper conditions.


----------



## madeinnyc

Perfect Day said:


> This is the wife of a hockey player but I do not know her name.
> 
> Hope you enjoy these pictures of her in chinchilla - with a sable thrown in. I have just bought a new mink coat and now have the urge for chinchilla!



So pretty!! 

I love this too! Not sure what the other fur is. Mink maybe?


----------



## Prada_Princess

madeinnyc said:


> So pretty!!
> 
> I love this too! Not sure what the other fur is. Mink maybe?



Yes its mink.


----------



## Prada_Princess

A Tiara is difficult to pull off but in a Chinchilla, almost anything is possible!


----------



## Perfect Day

Carlo Tivoli, A/W from their website with a lot of amazing furs. These are my pic of the chinchillas.

Ps there is a superb video on their of their collection.  I really recomend it.

http://www.carlotivioli.com/en/gallery


----------



## Flip88

More amazing photo's. I saw that video that they have on their website - breath taking.


----------



## Flip88




----------



## kriskiev

Hello to everyone,i'm Cristian and i'm new here...
i already see that this place is soooo cool and i'll try to contribute as much as i can with photos and posts))
cheers!


----------



## kriskiev

a couple of beauties...


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

kriskiev said:


> Hello to everyone,i'm Cristian and i'm new here...
> i already see that this place is soooo cool and i'll try to contribute as much as i can with photos and posts))
> cheers!


 
 Welcome to tPF Cristian!


----------



## kriskiev

other photos..


----------



## Prada_Princess

kriskiev said:


> a couple of beauties...



Wow! - both are gorgeous


----------



## kriskiev

...thanks and...i agree))
again a couple,,,,


----------



## Perfect Day

Sharon Stone looking just amazing.  She is 56 and just looks fabulous, especially in her chinchilla


----------



## Flip88

Loving Sharon's attire!


----------



## Flip88

Incidentally for those in the hunt for a chinchilla in London, Harrods have this Connie chinchilla wrap for sale.  Reduced from £2,200 to £1,500

http://www.harrods.com/product/connie-chinchilla-wrap/harrods-of-london/000000000000982694


----------



## Flip88




----------



## Flip88

Irina Shayk 

Apologies for the terrible pic I just post ed (cannot delete it)


----------



## Flip88

For those that simply do not have the budget to stretch to chinchilla this is a lovely rabbit fur made to look like chinchilla, Harrods.

http://www.harrods.com/product/dyed-fur-jacket/harrods-of-london/000000000003812167

.... but it is still £2,500


----------



## kriskiev

found other nice chins...))


----------



## madeinnyc

From Instagram-- love her outfit too.


----------



## Perfect Day

madeinnyc said:


> From Instagram-- love her outfit too.



Absolutely love this. Worn perfectly. Do you know who she is? Id like to follow her.


----------



## Flip88

J Mendel, New York City, a couple of years ago.

Serious window candy!


----------



## Perfect Day

Flip88 said:


> J Mendel, New York City, a couple of years ago.
> 
> Serious window candy!



Wow! How tempting!  It reminds me of the time I was walking through Paris and a furrier (I think Fishchelis?) had an ankle length dark chinchilla in the window. A breath taker!


----------



## Perfect Day

From Instagram.


----------



## Flip88

I cannot recall who was wanting a chinchilla vest (sorry!) but may this person see that Hockley have this one 1/2 price until 10 August.

£4600 now £2,230.

http://www.hockleylondon.com/collection/sale/phlox-gilet


----------



## Flip88

Credit - Leyla Milani (IG).


----------



## Perfect Day

Victoria Bonya for a furrier from Monte Carlo recent campaign. 

http://www.carloramello.com


----------



## ladysarah

Flip88 said:


> Credit - Leyla Milani (IG).



Wow! These are SO tacky, even by fur wearer standards.


----------



## Flip88

Unusually, white chinchilla from Milady furrier - Paris.

Not the most practical bit I love it!


----------



## Perfect Day

As I am so clumsy sometimes, the white fur coat is so not for me. The problem I have with that coat though is - I absolutely love it.


----------



## Perfect Day

I just love this color


----------



## ebayBAGS

madeinnyc said:


> From Instagram-- love her outfit too.



Very chic outfit. Who is this?


----------



## Perfect Day

ebayBAGS said:


> Very chic outfit. Who is this?



I would like to know too. Her trousers are perfect, would love to own them.

This collar .... !


----------



## Perfect Day

Throwback!


----------



## Flip88

http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...xcluded=false&FromSearch=false&DesignerId=D2B

SIMONETTA RAVIZZA


----------



## Prada_Princess

Caught a glimpse from the Saks catalog.  Mind blowing !!!!


----------



## Prada_Princess

@simonettaravizza ( Instagram ).


----------



## Flip88

Victoria Bonya (for a furrier in Monte Carlo). From her Instagram account.


----------



## purplepoodles

Perfect Day said:


> Throwback!




Love the look! A classic


----------



## Flip88

Beth Susu in an MK chinchilla and an MK broadtail fur also. Would love to dress in that exact outfit for a date night sometime! 

Www.bethsusu.com


----------



## Paraskeva

The first outfit looks gooorgeous. I would wear it just like that.


----------



## Prada_Princess

I love both of those furs that Beth Susu  wears.


----------



## Prada_Princess

Nina naudstall in a beautiful chinchilla fur coat.

Gettyimages.co.uk


----------



## Prada_Princess

From Saks 5th Avenue event, Dec 5.

Gettyimages.co.uk


----------



## Prada_Princess

Caroline Stanbury


----------



## Flip88

Prada_Princess said:


> Caroline Stanbury



I really like her, good find.


----------



## Flip88

D Saks, her Instagram  (taken from Asians with Hermes thread).


----------



## Prada_Princess

Flip88 said:


> D Saks, her Instagram  (taken from Asians with Hermes thread).



Love the style of D Saks.

More chinchilla from someone I follow on Instagram. 

Why oh why do some tag everything that will get them 'likes' at the expense of tagging what the items actually are. For example the designer here is not tagged. Sorry I am being grumpy - too much Christmas pudding I think!


----------



## Prada_Princess

Chinchilla and Hermes.


----------



## Prada_Princess

Obviously very much a Russian look. I do believe that so often less is more and this look can be too much. That said, I absolutely love her fur coat.

Instagram


----------



## Flip88

Prada_Princess said:


> Obviously very much a Russian look. I do believe that so often less is more and this look can be too much. That said, I absolutely love her fur coat.
> 
> Instagram



My thoughts too.

An unusual colour for chinchilla at the Dennis Basso party / event in Aspen yesterday. Pictured here with a lynx fur coat also.


----------



## Flip88

Kris Jenner, Dec 28, Aspen.


----------



## Love4H

Ouch, I just can't when a chinchilla is worn this way. This fur is veeeeeery fragile and you can't wear a chain bag over it. I have it and even keep it in a separate closet where it's not touched by other coats. It's the most fragile one and often is pain in a butt to wear it.


----------



## Prada_Princess

Love4H said:


> Ouch, I just can't when a chinchilla is worn this way. This fur is veeeeeery fragile and you can't wear a chain bag over it. I have it and even keep it in a separate closet where it's not touched by other coats. It's the most fragile one and often is pain in a butt to wear it.



I love her coat and you are absolutely correct.  I have friends that own it and the pelts are fragile indeed - but can you think of anything - at all - as nice to feel &#128518; Still, she should know by now!


----------



## Prada_Princess

Susan Casden,  from maybe 4 years ago. Gettyimages.co.uk


----------



## Prada_Princess

Jamie Chua  (her IG)


----------



## Flip88

Victoria Bonya on a photo shoot in Switzerland. 

Her IG.


----------



## Prada_Princess

Flip88 said:


> Victoria Bonya on a photo shoot in Switzerland.
> 
> Her IG.



Gosh I would love her closet!


----------



## Perfect Day

Flip88 said:


> Victoria Bonya on a photo shoot in Switzerland.
> 
> Her IG.



Amazing photo shoot.  The background and her fur are awesome.

@italianfashionista


----------



## periogirl28

Perfect Day said:


> Amazing photo shoot.  The background and her fur are awesome.
> 
> @italianfashionista




Ah Chinchilla!


----------



## Flip88

Perfect Day said:


> Amazing photo shoot.  The background and her fur are awesome.
> 
> @italianfashionista



She is stunning. I follow her too.


----------



## Prada_Princess

Naomi


----------



## Prada_Princess

I love this!


----------



## Flip88

Prada_Princess said:


> I love this!



She is stunning isn't she. I do think that this is exactly how this fur should be worn. Classic. Not with too much else going on.


----------



## bobobob

Dorothy Wang  iconosquare/dorothywang


----------



## bobobob

Ezra J William iconosquare/ezrajwilliam


----------



## Flip88

bobobob said:


> Dorothy Wang  iconosquare/dorothywang



Love this one.







bobobob said:


> Ezra J William iconosquare/ezrajwilliam



I would have thought that a chinchilla fur coat on a guy would just be wrong. You know what - I actually like this! My DH often comments that it is unfair that guys cannot get away with a fur coat &#128513;.


----------



## Flip88

@olivia_lafabuleuse. 

She buys her furs from Milady,  Paris.


----------



## Perfect Day

Flip88 said:


> @olivia_lafabuleuse.
> 
> She buys her furs from Milady,  Paris.



Gosh, so pretty and her furs! Beyond!


----------



## Prada_Princess

Flip88 said:


> @olivia_lafabuleuse.
> 
> She buys her furs from Milady,  Paris.



Such a diva. Love her style also. Those furs - &#128158;


----------



## Flip88

More from Instagram.  

@therealjustivy 
@daliforever


----------



## Flip88

UK socialite Claire Caudwell. From her IG.


----------



## Flip88

Instagram


----------



## Perfect Day

Loving those chinchillas Flip!


----------



## Perfect Day

Beth Susu from her Instagram


----------



## Prada_Princess

@fashionaddict16 Ig


----------



## Flip88

Prada_Princess said:


> @fashionaddict16 Ig



Love this colour!!!







Perfect Day said:


> Beth Susu from her Instagram



So beautiful Beth!


----------



## Prada_Princess

An old pic I found


----------



## Perfect Day

Prada_Princess said:


> @fashionaddict16 Ig



So fabulous 







Prada_Princess said:


> An old pic I found


 Gorgeous


----------



## Flip88

Thank you Perfect Day!


----------



## Flip88

&#128154;


----------



## Flip88

From Instagram,  @the_mrswebb


----------



## Perfect Day

Flip88 said:


> From Instagram,  @the_mrswebb



Really like this and sadly not so many chinchilla furs in England. Having said that the trend is changing!  &#128153;


----------



## Prada_Princess

Flip88 said:


> From Instagram,  @the_mrswebb



Love her outfit, esp the fur!


----------



## Perfect Day

Flip88 said:


> &#128154;



Beautiful


----------



## Flip88

A chinchilla from Paris FW, credit to www.sagafurs.com -  although initially I thought that the coat would be nicer without the fox fur I can see why they have done this. Chinchilla,  as we know is delicate and having fox at the ends I suppose makes the coat more durable. 

YDE at Paris &#128150;


----------



## Perfect Day

From Socialites in Hermes Thread.


----------



## Flip88

Padma Lakshmi, www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Prada_Princess

Flip88 said:


> A chinchilla from Paris FW, credit to www.sagafurs.com -  although initially I thought that the coat would be nicer without the fox fur I can see why they have done this. Chinchilla,  as we know is delicate and having fox at the ends I suppose makes the coat more durable.
> 
> YDE at Paris &#128150;



My dream!!!!!!! &#128164;&#128150;&#128164;


----------



## Flip88

A beauty &#10084; from socialites with Hermes


----------



## Prada_Princess

Flip88 said:


> A beauty &#10084; from socialites with Hermes



Yes an absolute stunning coat


----------



## Birdonce

This kind of meets the topic! From latest episode of Mad Men

http://tomandlorenzo.com/wp-content...e-Costume-Analysis-Tom-Lorenzo-Site-TLO-1.jpg


----------



## Flip88

@asyadad


----------



## Flip88

@alisamaria1 Instagram - chinchillin


----------



## princess621

Flip88 said:


> &#128154;


her bag is TDF!!!!!


----------



## Flip88

princess621 said:


> her bag is TDF!!!!!



Yes, absolutely. 

From a Russian furrier (ID not known apologies). I saw it on Pinterest


----------



## Prada_Princess

Flip88 said:


> Yes, absolutely.
> 
> From a Russian furrier (ID not known apologies). I saw it on Pinterest



This is gorgeous,  the arrangement of the pelts (and their quality) looks perfect.


----------



## Prada_Princess

I just love the colors used here - the striking red dress which is shown on the Louboutins too against the rich texture of the blue / purple of the fur.

Credit as per pic


----------



## madeinnyc

Prada_Princess said:


> I just love the colors used here - the striking red dress which is shown on the Louboutins too against the rich texture of the blue / purple of the fur.
> 
> Credit as per pic




Beautiful! For some reason, chinchilla and red just go really well together.


----------



## Flip88

madeinnyc said:


> Beautiful! For some reason, chinchilla and red just go really well together.



Yes I agree works really well together.


----------



## Flip88

As does chinchilla and all black too mind.

Hope you enjoy 

IG - @alexandra_repnitskaya


----------



## Perfect Day

Flip88 said:


> As does chinchilla and all black too mind.
> 
> Hope you enjoy
> 
> IG - @alexandra_repnitskaya



Yes it also works - but I do prefer chinchilla against a red for some reason. All these Russian millionaires / billionaires  (?) flaunting their huge collections of chinchilla and sable furs makes me so envious! I follow someone who has no less than 4 chinchilla coats - to be fair she over dresses all too often mind.


----------



## Flip88

Not sure about the hat, but a lovely fur! 

Again Instagram


----------



## Perfect Day

Hope you ladies like  this


----------



## Perfect Day

How gorgeous is this outfit! 

Credit to Ivanna_15


----------



## Flip88

@viktoriagilwarg who is a Russian celebrity in a chinchilla fur. 

The odd thing about England is that we have had the worst summer for years. Literally it became hot the other week just as the Fur Salon in Harrods started to explode with beautiful furs! It is a crazy world in which we live sometimes.


----------



## Prada_Princess

Perfect Day said:


> How gorgeous is this outfit!
> 
> Credit to Ivanna_15



Perfection!

@ponikaaa


----------



## Flip88

A Russian TV presenter from her Instagram account. Not sure who designs her fur.


----------



## Flip88

Some from Hockley, a London furrier on Conduit St.


----------



## Prada_Princess

Flip88 said:


> Some from Hockley, a London furrier on Conduit St.



I like the first one but the multi coloured ones I am not too keen on. Kinda 'too much going on' fur a fur type that naturally has a few colours in.


----------



## Prada_Princess

Ok a rather pretentious sounding website name but there is no denying her style.

Here with a fur from Milady in Paris.

Olivialafabulous.com


----------



## Flip88

Prada_Princess said:


> Ok a rather pretentious sounding website name but there is no denying her style.
> 
> Here with a fur from Milady in Paris.
> 
> Olivialafabulous.com



I follow her, she has an awesome closet


----------



## Perfect Day

Something I found from Instagram. I really like the length of this coat - any longer and it would probably be too high maintenance as I know chinchilla can be delicate. 

@gornostaeva_fur 

Also one I post because I love the color. I do prefer natural but I'd make an exception for this one.

@lysalasenextgenfur


----------



## Prada_Princess

That last one is a lovely color. I also prefer natural though.


----------



## Perfect Day

Another find &#10084;


----------



## Prada_Princess

With Chanel. What a classic look, this IS the way to wear chinchilla I think. 

@esswithlove


----------



## Flip88

Prada_Princess said:


> With Chanel. What a classic look, this IS the way to wear chinchilla I think.
> 
> @esswithlove



One of the nicest chinchilla ootd I have seen in a long time


----------



## Perfect Day

Prada_Princess said:


> With Chanel. What a classic look, this IS the way to wear chinchilla I think.
> 
> @esswithlove



So classy!

@lucy_samuelian

I think her fur is Fendi.


----------



## Flip88

Chinchillin 

@michka000


----------



## Perfect Day

In London, courtesy of @tessvanghert - a Ukraine model 

Hope you like it.


----------



## Prada_Princess

Courtesy of a furrier called Rhindi Furs. Hope you like. 

PD - I really like the one you post above in the green.


----------



## Flip88

Prada_Princess said:


> Courtesy of a furrier called Rhindi Furs. Hope you like.
> 
> PD - I really like the one you post above in the green.



It's lovely.







Perfect Day said:


> In London, courtesy of @tessvanghert - a Ukraine model
> 
> Hope you like it.



@rindifurs - they are gorgeous


----------



## Perfect Day

Jamie Chua in a Jitrois Chinchilla Bolero.

Her IG


----------



## Perfect Day

A rather wind swept Jerry Hall!

Credit dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Prada_Princess

Perfect Day said:


> Jamie Chua in a Jitrois Chinchilla Bolero.
> 
> Her IG



Not a fan of the trousers tbh


----------



## Flip88

Perfect Day said:


> Jamie Chua in a Jitrois Chinchilla Bolero.
> 
> Her IG



I love each item she wears but just not all together.


----------



## Flip88

English celebrity Claire Caudwell. Sorry I couldn't get a better photo.

Rex features


----------



## Flip88

Fashion blogger Samantha De Reviziis in chinchilla.


----------



## Prada_Princess

Flip88 said:


> English celebrity Claire Caudwell. Sorry I couldn't get a better photo.
> 
> Rex features



Love her coat.


----------



## Prada_Princess

Socialite in a chinchilla


----------



## Perfect Day

Prada_Princess said:


> Socialite in a chinchilla



Looks as if it goes to the floor in which case 1) it needs a lot of caring for it and 2) I am officially jealous. I would love that.


----------



## Prada_Princess

@olivia_lafabuleuse perfectly turned out 

I believe her fur is from Milady.


----------



## Prada_Princess

@mavis.williams 

Impeccable save for her lip color, I just think it stands out too much. Still, got to love her fur!


----------



## Flip88

Prada_Princess said:


> @olivia_lafabuleuse perfectly turned out
> 
> I believe her fur is from Milady.



I follow her, she is so pretty and has an awesome figure (I am envious).







Prada_Princess said:


> @mavis.williams
> 
> Impeccable save for her lip color, I just think it stands out too much. Still, got to love her fur!



Again stunning. 

I have come across a very informative article about chinchilla fur (how to buy one, cost, etc) - maybe it will be of interest so I post it for you ladies.

http://www.welovefur.com/fur-outfits/chinchilla-coat/chinchilla-coat/


----------



## Flip88

There are some photos with the article I mention above.


----------



## Prada_Princess

@buzova86 

I am not actually a fan of her outfit - it's just too much for my liking. That said her chinchilla I love.she also has a bundle of Sables (!) which I posted in the 'Sable in Action' thread.


----------



## Flip88

Prada_Princess said:


> @buzova86
> 
> I am not actually a fan of her outfit - it's just too much for my liking. That said her chinchilla I love.she also has a bundle of Sables (!) which I posted in the 'Sable in Action' thread.



I follow her too. She has some amazing pieces - it's just that sometimes I don't like the whole outfit too. 

A friend of Mark Francis (Made In Chelsea).


----------



## Prada_Princess

Love both photos of her outfit.  @olivialafabuleuse


----------



## Flip88

kojiko said:


> I really don't know. When I feel like getting a Dior... I always get a Loewe or LV. It really depends whatever catches my eye when I'm shopping.
> 
> Whenever I plan to get something... I get something else (or it's not as good as expected).



She has an amazing closet.


----------



## hermesBB

Flip88 said:


> She has an amazing closet.




So true... I can live in it forever.... [emoji24][emoji24]


----------



## Perfect Day

@shathahassoun from IG


----------



## Flip88

Perfect Day said:


> @shathahassoun from IG



I love it when a fur is worn over the shoulders - so elegant.


----------



## Flip88

What a photo shoot!  

Credit @natasha_mankovskaya


----------



## Perfect Day

Flip88 said:


> What a photo shoot!
> 
> Credit @natasha_mankovskaya



Gorgeous


----------



## Prada_Princess

Flip88 said:


> What a photo shoot!
> 
> Credit @natasha_mankovskaya



How beautiful.  I do wish I have an eye for fabulous photos. I just can't seem to take them!


----------



## Prada_Princess

@innavoronkova 

I don't quite know what it is but there is something about carrying - rather than wearing - a chinchilla.


----------



## Perfect Day

Prada_Princess said:


> @innavoronkova
> 
> I don't quite know what it is but there is something about carrying - rather than wearing - a chinchilla.



I like that look too.


----------



## Flip88

Am outfit I really like. Well put together using fur and leather together.

From Instagram.

@francescalgreen


----------



## Flip88

A couple more


----------



## Flip88

A Russian (?) Socialite who literally has a mass of gorgeous fur coats. I post this here because of the chinchilla and mink coat she wears. I like the fact it is unusual with the pelts being placed at the bottom of the mink. 

I hope it's ok to post a couple of her others!

@hvostikimari


----------



## Prada_Princess

Flip88 said:


> A Russian (?) Socialite who literally has a mass of gorgeous fur coats. I post this here because of the chinchilla and mink coat she wears. I like the fact it is unusual with the pelts being placed at the bottom of the mink.
> 
> I hope it's ok to post a couple of her others!
> 
> @hvostikimari



Wow, I have just looked at her Instagram - incredible and beautiful.  Jaw dropping.


----------



## Notorious Pink

I dont want you to all think I'm terribly critical or negative, but some of these photos? &#129300;&#129300;&#129300;



Prada_Princess said:


> Love both photos of her outfit.  @olivialafabuleuse




The second pic doesn't leave much to the imagination!



Flip88 said:


> What a photo shoot!
> 
> Credit @natasha_mankovskaya




Yikes. Just....yikes. These photos remind me of velvet paintings and airsprayed unicorn posters. KWIM?



Flip88 said:


> Am outfit I really like. Well put together using fur and leather together.
> 
> From Instagram.
> 
> @francescalgreen




I love the outfit and she is gorgeous, but girlfriend if you are taking pics for social media why don't you clean up the floor first?



Flip88 said:


> A Russian (?) Socialite who literally has a mass of gorgeous fur coats. I post this here because of the chinchilla and mink coat she wears. I like the fact it is unusual with the pelts being placed at the bottom of the mink.
> 
> I hope it's ok to post a couple of her others!
> 
> @hvostikimari




Ok, yeah, she wins. My favorite is actually the green. She's got style and she knows how she looks and what she is doing. [emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;


----------



## Perfect Day

BBC said:


> I dont want you to all think I'm terribly critical or negative, but some of these photos? &#129300;&#129300;&#129300;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second pic doesn't leave much to the imagination!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yikes. Just....yikes. These photos remind me of velvet paintings and airsprayed unicorn posters. KWIM?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the outfit and she is gorgeous, but girlfriend if you are taking pics for social media why don't you clean up the floor first?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, yeah, she wins. My favorite is actually the green. She's got style and she knows how she looks and what she is doing. [emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;



Actually I can see why you would say all of this.


----------



## Flip88

@mihalkova in a beautiful chinchilla fur. I love the collar.

I agree that some photos are j9t exactly perfect (messy floors, etc) - but I do still love looking at the coats. Like this, the fur is beautiful but the outfit not really what I would go for.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Flip88 said:


> @mihalkova in a beautiful chinchilla fur. I love the collar.
> 
> I agree that some photos are j9t exactly perfect (messy floors, etc) - but I do still love looking at the coats. Like this, the fur is beautiful but the outfit not really what I would go for.




Agreed! I'm just silly. [emoji6]


----------



## Perfect Day

Flip88 said:


> @mihalkova in a beautiful chinchilla fur. I love the collar.
> 
> I agree that some photos are j9t exactly perfect (messy floors, etc) - but I do still love looking at the coats. Like this, the fur is beautiful but the outfit not really what I would go for.



That IS a serious coat!


----------



## Perfect Day

@katya_svetlovskaya


----------



## Perfect Day

@nathalienasrallah


----------



## Prada_Princess

Perfect Day said:


> @nathalienasrallah



Such elegance


----------



## Flip88

Perfect Day said:


> @katya_svetlovskaya



I like how her coat (the 2nd pic) has the pelts aligned. Makes it a little different.


----------



## Flip88

@blondieluxe on her IG

She is incredibly pretty but never will you see her face which is a shame.


----------



## Flip88

birkin101 said:


>



Thanks B101. What a fabulous collection of Chinchilla pics. Loge that really long one the best.


----------



## Prada_Princess

@natalianatalis


----------



## Perfect Day

This coat would be hard work to keep pristine I would think.  That said if by budget were unlimited I would buy this exact coat. I bet it feels amazing to wear such a long chinchilla coat.

Thanks for all your posts


----------



## purplepoodles

Perfect Day said:


> This coat would be hard work to keep pristine I would think.  That said if by budget were unlimited I would buy this exact coat. I bet it feels amazing to wear such a long chinchilla coat.
> 
> Thanks for all your posts




Pure glamour! Thanks for the pic!


----------



## Prada_Princess

Perfect Day said:


> This coat would be hard work to keep pristine I would think.  That said if by budget were unlimited I would buy this exact coat. I bet it feels amazing to wear such a long chinchilla coat.
> 
> Thanks for all your posts



So fabulous


----------



## Flip88

Perfect Day said:


> This coat would be hard work to keep pristine I would think.  That said if by budget were unlimited I would buy this exact coat. I bet it feels amazing to wear such a long chinchilla coat.
> 
> Thanks for all your posts



That is the sort of coat I would buy were money no object.  I consider fur to be special in itself but make it full length and make it chinchilla and we are talking a serious coat. Life is too short to wear sensible clothes.


----------



## Perfect Day

Again @mavis.williams


----------



## Flip88

@veronikaorchid


----------



## Prada_Princess

Flip88 said:


> @veronikaorchid



Both of these two are stunning.







Perfect Day said:


> Again @mavis.williams



Fabulous


----------



## rose60610

outstanding coats! thanks for posting!


----------



## Perfect Day

UK 'socialite' Claire Caudwell in a chinchilla fur.


----------



## Prada_Princess

June Ambrose in chinchilla. Notice how 'rich' the color of the fur is.

Getty Images


----------



## Flip88

Prada_Princess said:


> June Ambrose in chinchilla. Notice how 'rich' the color of the fur is.
> 
> Getty Images


As much as I love all chinchilla fur, I do prefer the natural colour. I think it's because if I would want people to know it's chinchilla. Probably a weird kind of way of thinking I guess.



Sent from my SM-G900F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Flip88

@liliyafleurdelis


----------



## Prada_Princess

Flip88 said:


> View attachment 3284756
> View attachment 3284757
> 
> 
> @liliyafleurdelis


Love both outfits actually including those trousers in the first pic. That colour I lovely.


----------



## periogirl28

Very pretty, prefer the natural Chinchilla jackets/ coats myself.


----------



## Perfect Day

periogirl28 said:


> Very pretty, prefer the natural Chinchilla jackets/ coats myself.


Yes I do also. The natural color is just perfect.


----------



## Perfect Day

@blondieluxe in her chinchilla with her H Kelly 35 in Crocodile


----------



## Prada_Princess

Perfect Day said:


> View attachment 3287247
> 
> 
> @blondieluxe in her chinchilla with her H Kelly 35 in Crocodile


She has the best crocodile bags and her coat is beautiful.  Shame she doesn't show her face though.


----------



## Prada_Princess

By the way @hockleylondon have '70% off chinchilla furs' they have posted on their Instagram.  

I have no idea what stock they have left and I am not local to London. That's some offer though! 


Sent from my SM-G900F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Flip88

Perfect Day said:


> View attachment 3287247
> 
> 
> @blondieluxe in her chinchilla with her H Kelly 35 in Crocodile


Hers is Carmen Marc Valvo.

I have been on Hockley Website - I dont know if they have any in the natural colour but their sale seems rather too goo to be true.

They have the 'orchid chinchilla' coat in a couple of colours reduced from £6,500 to £1,880.  

I prefer the one with red in.

They have sizes UK 8 and 12 remaining. I am 10 but I would only have bought this were it the natural colour.

http://www.hockleylondon.com/collection/jackets-coats/jacketsone/zerofourb-orchid-jacket


----------



## Flip88

Here they are,  £1880 &#128176;


----------



## periogirl28

Flip88 said:


> View attachment 3287862
> View attachment 3287863
> 
> 
> Here they are,  £1880 [emoji383]




Nice but natural has much better mileage. Thank you for sharing this Flip!


----------



## Flip88

periogirl28 said:


> Nice but natural has much better mileage. Thank you for sharing this Flip!


Yes I agree but these are cheaper than some mink or fox furs I have seen.  I also prefer that natural color


----------



## chicinthecity777

periogirl28 said:


> Nice but natural has much better mileage. Thank you for sharing this Flip!





Flip88 said:


> Yes I agree but these are cheaper than some mink or fox furs I have seen.  I also prefer that natural color



I have seen those in their store and Harrods. I personally think they are too "seasonal". You might get tired of it quickly.


----------



## periogirl28

xiangxiang0731 said:


> i have seen those in their store and harrods. I personally think they are too "seasonal". You might get tired of it quickly.




+1


----------



## purplepoodles

Flip88 said:


> View attachment 3287862
> View attachment 3287863
> 
> 
> Here they are,  £1880 [emoji383]




At this time of year the sale price reflects the stock that had not sold so well. If the colour and style really appeal to you, this would be a fabulous & great deal as not everyone has the same colouring or taste. 

If your are ambivalent wait for something you love other than the price.


----------



## Perfect Day

Flip88 said:


> View attachment 3287862
> View attachment 3287863
> 
> 
> Here they are,  £1880 &#128176;


I like them bit not as much as the neutral purple / blue colour. They are a really good price.  Sometimes once I try things on I completely change my mind but I am not local to Hockley. If I was, I would have paid them a visit and definitely tried the longer one on.


----------



## Prada_Princess

Flip88 said:


> View attachment 3287862
> View attachment 3287863
> 
> 
> Here they are,  £1880 &#128176;


Actually I really like them - do people disagree?  I have seen a mink with a natural chinchilla collar I really want but at this price these are affordable to me. 

I would hate to invest in a chinchilla coat for me to feel it is dated in a few years.


----------



## periogirl28

Prada_Princess said:


> Actually I really like them - do people disagree?  I have seen a mink with a natural chinchilla collar I really want but at this price these are affordable to me.
> 
> I would hate to invest in a chinchilla coat for me to feel it is dated in a few years.




If you like it and don't mind that it's more of a fashion statement piece, do go for it. The price is great and it is Chinchilla afterall. I do like the colour combination and the good thing is it is edgy and cool and being a gilet you can wear it into spring. [emoji7]


----------



## Prada_Princess

periogirl28 said:


> If you like it and don't mind that it's more of a fashion statement piece, do go for it. The price is great and it is Chinchilla afterall. I do like the colour combination and the good thing is it is edgy and cool and being a gilet you can wear it into spring. [emoji7]


Thank you for your advice. I am dithering to be honest and I have had my eye on a mink (with chinchilla collar) - so I will leave it. Instead I will put a firework in my DH pocket and 'encourage' him to invest in the coat I have seen!!!


----------



## Perfect Day

When in Moscow . . . . &#128153;


----------



## Flip88

From IG @carina_cosmos


----------



## Flip88

View attachment 3322706








@O777xy


----------



## Perfect Day

Flip88 said:


> View attachment 3322706
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @O777xy


A beautifully worn chinchilla 


Flip88 said:


> View attachment 3313836
> 
> 
> From IG @carina_cosmos


Again, simple stunning.

Something I found when I came across a new furrier on IG. I just like the length of this and I still maintain there is something special about natural coloured chinchilla against a striking red.

@gandi_room


----------



## Perfect Day

A very discreet way to add chinchilla to ones outfit. Personally I do prefer to see the fur 'on display' more but this does add a real special touch to this jacket.

@andreahegard from her Instagram account.


----------



## Flip88

I am afraid this coat falls into the catagory of 'I would absolutely love it but  it would only suit my imaginary lifestyle'.

Still, coat candy to admire! 

Credit @natalev_valevskaya  (instagram).


----------



## Flip88

Meanwhile in Paris .......

Brioni Haute Couture, FW 16/17 - Justin O'Shea.

I am never sure exactly what I think about a guy in fur, in some ways I really like the look but it should be done in a subtle way. Any thoughts?


----------



## Flip88

J Mendel again at PFW.

I am not a fan of these furs, they look unconfortable to wear but hey, this is the world of Haute Couture I suppose.

Credit Getty


----------



## Perfect Day

For anyone keen on this colour of chinchilla fur, take advantage of a weak pound !!

Www.hockleylondon.com 

Reduced from £12,000 to now £3,500 !

Just came across it - hope you like it.


----------



## Flip88

Perfect Day said:


> View attachment 3413349
> 
> 
> For anyone keen on this colour of chinchilla fur, take advantage of a weak pound !!
> 
> Www.hockleylondon.com
> 
> Reduced from £12,000 to now £3,500 !
> 
> Just came across it - hope you like it.


There is no denying that this is an excellent price for this coat. I do wish it was the natural colour though - perhaps I am just being too picky!!


----------



## Prada_Princess

Perfect Day said:


> View attachment 3413349
> 
> 
> For anyone keen on this colour of chinchilla fur, take advantage of a weak pound !!
> 
> Www.hockleylondon.com
> 
> Reduced from £12,000 to now £3,500 !
> 
> Just came across it - hope you like it.


I really like it too.


----------



## Prada_Princess

@ann_semanovich


----------



## Prada_Princess

@ritta_sophia


----------



## Prada_Princess

Credit to @anna__pinchuk


----------



## Mariabella

I came across a really cool Instagram for fur. It's called furfamous. Check it out!


----------



## Perfect Day

Mariabella said:


> I came across a really cool Instagram for fur. It's called furfamous. Check it out!


I thought it was 'ok' to be honest - there are many similar around. I follow @birkin_adorin who I think has the best pics.


----------



## Flip88

@fionacaijani


----------



## Flip88

Helen Yarmak photoshoot.  As beautiful as this coat is, I think I prefer the natural colour.


----------



## Prada_Princess

Flip88 said:


> View attachment 3426511
> 
> 
> @fionacaijani


Love this !!!


----------



## Prada_Princess

@aeryn_bass

Worn in a way which oozes elegance. I really like this combination.


----------



## Flip88

Prada_Princess said:


> View attachment 3432697
> 
> 
> @aeryn_bass
> 
> Worn in a way which oozes elegance. I really like this combination.


Yes me too, I do still like a decent trouser suit and if it's paired with a chinchilla then all the better.


----------



## hermesBB

Flip88 said:


> Yes me too, I do still like a decent trouser suit and if it's paired with a chinchilla then all the better.



Me three! Pant suit is my personal fav!


----------



## Flip88

hermesBB said:


> Me three! Pant suit is my personal fav!


Yes, in fact I think I will start to wear more pant suits. I have not don't so recently despite having a good few in my closet.


----------



## purplepoodles

Flip88 said:


> View attachment 3402436
> View attachment 3402437
> View attachment 3402438
> 
> 
> Meanwhile in Paris .......
> 
> Brioni Haute Couture, FW 16/17 - Justin O'Shea.
> 
> I am never sure exactly what I think about a guy in fur, in some ways I really like the look but it should be done in a subtle way. Any thoughts?



Love love guys in furs but only when the weather warrants them. Used to see a lot of men in Canada wearing them.


----------



## purplepoodles

hermesBB said:


> Me three! Pant suit is my personal fav!



Me four & I suspect they are due to come back in a big way soon


----------



## Flip88

purplepoodles said:


> Me four & I suspect they are due to come back in a big way soon


I do hope so!!


----------



## Perfect Day

Flip88 said:


> View attachment 3427554
> 
> 
> Helen Yarmak photoshoot.  As beautiful as this coat is, I think I prefer the natural colour.


I keep changing my mind but yes I agree. The natural colour is in itself perfect. When I say natural by the way I refer to the purple type colour.


Prada_Princess said:


> View attachment 3432697
> 
> 
> @aeryn_bass
> 
> Worn in a way which oozes elegance. I really like this combination.


Stunning. 

I am looking for a new trouser suit. I used to wear them a lot bit haven't in recent years. They do make me feel 'ready for business' at work.


----------



## Flip88

Perfect Day said:


> I keep changing my mind but yes I agree. The natural colour is in itself perfect. When I say natural by the way I refer to the purple type colour.
> 
> Stunning.
> 
> I am looking for a new trouser suit. I used to wear them a lot bit haven't in recent years. They do make me feel 'ready for business' at work.


That's ok, I am a fellow fluctuator  (is that even a word??)


----------



## hermesBB

Flip88 said:


> That's ok, I am a fellow fluctuator  (is that even a word??)



I wear pants a lot more than skirts simply because I am ashamed of my legs.


----------



## Flip88

hermesBB said:


> I wear pants a lot more than skirts simply because I am ashamed of my legs.


I am sure you are being too harsh on yourself HermesBB. Still, pants rather than skirts can be very flattering.


----------



## Flip88

Credit within the image.


----------



## hermesBB

Flip88 said:


> I am sure you are being too harsh on yourself HermesBB. Still, pants rather than skirts can be very flattering.



I think they are too bony. [emoji29]Pants can hide some of that.... [emoji40]


----------



## hermesBB

Flip88 said:


> View attachment 3439585
> 
> 
> Credit within the image.



The white coat on the left is also very pretty. Mink?


----------



## Prada_Princess

hermesBB said:


> The white coat on the left is also very pretty. Mink?


Yes I think a chinchilla sandwiched between minks. Both are beautiful, I actually prefer the one on the other side.


----------



## hermesBB

Prada_Princess said:


> Yes I think a chinchilla sandwiched between minks. Both are beautiful, I actually prefer the one on the other side.



I am intentionally avoiding mink in this color. This is my way of convincing myself I save the budget for a sable coat in the future [emoji13][emoji13][emoji13]


----------



## Prada_Princess

hermesBB said:


> I am intentionally avoiding mink in this color. This is my way of convincing myself I save the budget for a sable coat in the future [emoji13][emoji13][emoji13]


I love this kind of logic !!


----------



## purplepoodles

Prada_Princess said:


> Yes I think a chinchilla sandwiched between minks. Both are beautiful, I actually prefer the one on the other side.



Yes love that rich natural mink colour too. Super yummy.


----------



## Prada_Princess

purplepoodles said:


> Yes love that rich natural mink colour too. Super yummy.


Yes I like to see mink that looks like mink as this does, not disguised. Some mink looks like velvet or even looks faux.


----------



## hermesBB

Prada_Princess said:


> I love this kind of logic !!



hahahahaaa


----------



## Perfect Day

hermesBB said:


> I am intentionally avoiding mink in this color. This is my way of convincing myself I save the budget for a sable coat in the future [emoji13][emoji13][emoji13]


The kinda of thought process that is thoroughly approved of on TPF. [emoji8]


hermesBB said:


> The white coat on the left is also very pretty. Mink?


Yes I think it's mink, I like it too.


----------



## Perfect Day

It's that time of year again ..... Harrods!  Has anyone been to the Dennis Basso fur salon inside? It is literally heaven.

Credit @dennisbasso


----------



## hermesBB

Perfect Day said:


> The kinda of thought process that is thoroughly approved of on TPF. [emoji8]
> 
> Yes I think it's mink, I like it too.



Your approval means so much to me [emoji9]


----------



## periogirl28

Perfect Day said:


> View attachment 3441191
> 
> 
> It's that time of year again ..... Harrods!  Has anyone been to the Dennis Basso fur salon inside? It is literally heaven.
> 
> Credit @dennisbasso



Urm yes. Way too often. Just checked out the Saks Fur Salon in NY. Sables at 40% off. Sigh!


----------



## Flip88

periogirl28 said:


> Urm yes. Way too often. Just checked out the Saks Fur Salon in NY. Sables at 40% off. Sigh!


40% off and you get to help kick start the economy. Win win. [emoji8] 


hermesBB said:


> Your approval means so much to me [emoji9]


We ALL approve of such theories [emoji9]


Perfect Day said:


> View attachment 3441191
> 
> 
> It's that time of year again ..... Harrods!  Has anyone been to the Dennis Basso fur salon inside? It is literally heaven.
> 
> Credit @dennisbasso


Wow, just wow. It will be full of Arab and Russian ladies from now until April I guarantee it - and I don't blame them one bit!!


----------



## Perfect Day

periogirl28 said:


> Urm yes. Way too often. Just checked out the Saks Fur Salon in NY. Sables at 40% off. Sigh!


It is years since I was last in their but what a place! Is that salon considered higher end than Neiman's? What about the store as a whole?


----------



## periogirl28

Perfect Day said:


> It is years since I was last in their but what a place! Is that salon considered higher end than Neiman's? What about the store as a whole?



Well not being local I certainly should not comment on which is higher end. I go to some of these stores only on vacation, to admire and learn. Saks Fur Salon is small but has a nice range and I think most items are custom made so you may not see as on the racks. Lovely service every time I was there. 
On the whole, the store is good and has a wide range of brands. I think wider in price range than say Bergdorfs. JMHO.


----------



## Flip88

Perfect Day said:


> It is years since I was last in their but what a place! Is that salon considered higher end than Neiman's? What about the store as a whole?


I don't think there is much in between them.


----------



## Perfect Day

Can you spot it?

Jamie Chua, IG.

How is she storing her fur? Purposefully on display?


----------



## Flip88

Perfect Day said:


> View attachment 3463185
> 
> 
> Can you spot it?
> 
> Jamie Chua, IG.
> 
> How is she storing her fur? Purposefully on display?


Spotted and what a great idea to display such beautiful pieces. I guess that it is some sort of cool store cabinet and furs, espeially delicate ones, should be kept cold.


----------



## Prada_Princess

Perfect Day said:


> View attachment 3463185
> 
> 
> Can you spot it?
> 
> Jamie Chua, IG.
> 
> How is she storing her fur? Purposefully on display?


I don't like those shoes on her but that IS the way to display her coat!


----------



## Prada_Princess

Someone I follow on IG @marijana_kunz 

So nice to see a chinchilla which is obviously a 'statement piece' being worn (well ok carried here) with an elegant outfit. Her dress is TDF - anyone know who designs it?? This is very much thr perfect outfit in my opinion. Quality yet understated.


----------



## Flip88

Prada_Princess said:


> View attachment 3504670
> 
> 
> Someone I follow on IG @marijana_kunz
> 
> So nice to see a chinchilla which is obviously a 'statement piece' being worn (well ok carried here) with an elegant outfit. Her dress is TDF - anyone know who designs it?? This is very much thr perfect outfit in my opinion. Quality yet understated.


Worn to perfection.


----------



## Prada_Princess

Melania from a few years ago.
I love her look, I think she is so pretty.


----------



## Flip88

Jamie Chua 

IG


----------



## hermesBB

Flip88 said:


> View attachment 3525460
> 
> 
> Jamie Chua
> 
> IG



It's just beautiful!


----------



## Perfect Day

Flip88 said:


> View attachment 3525460
> 
> 
> Jamie Chua
> 
> IG


What an unusual fur coat. I really like it. I don't think I have seen pelts like this before in this pattern.


----------



## hermesBB

[emoji304] Color of rainbows [emoji304]


----------



## Perfect Day

hermesBB said:


> [emoji304] Color of rainbows [emoji304]
> View attachment 3526492


As much as I do love the dyed furs I do prefer the natural purple kind of colour for chinchilla. Great find though.


----------



## Flip88

Not posting this would be criminal! I adore the one in the middle with the pelts aligned in that way. 

From IG @daniansoul


----------



## Perfect Day

Flip88 said:


> View attachment 3558120
> 
> 
> Not posting this would be criminal! I adore the one in the middle with the pelts aligned in that way.
> 
> From IG @daniansoul


A photo made for this thread if I ever saw one. Not sure I quite like the 'let's all coordinate' kinda look, perhaps it was just coincidence? Probably not. That said each fur is beautiful - especially that middle one !


----------



## Prada_Princess

Flip88 said:


> View attachment 3558120
> 
> 
> Not posting this would be criminal! I adore the one in the middle with the pelts aligned in that way.
> 
> From IG @daniansoul


The middle one is literally the very thing I would buy with a lottery win. As for them all together it looks odd. It can only be that they all agreed beforehand to wear their chinchillas. Unless perhaps they were in a larger group and someone announces 'all those chinchillin over here for a photo!'. [emoji11]


----------



## Prada_Princess

I have recently bought a mink jacket with a chinchilla collar. For me this is a big purchase. However during my (super fun) period of research I have come to be a chinchilla 'spy' [emoji38].  My dream / hope was to be able to fund a chinchilla coat but sadly not so. Maybe next year [emoji11]

Hope you enjoy.

Credit from IG to ....

@alessiavansetto_
@italianfashionista


----------



## LVk8

Love the fur with the hat!  Very Aspen


----------



## Perfect Day

Prada_Princess said:


> View attachment 3582759
> View attachment 3582764
> View attachment 3582766
> View attachment 3582772
> View attachment 3582775
> 
> 
> I have recently bought a mink jacket with a chinchilla collar. For me this is a big purchase. However during my (super fun) period of research I have come to be a chinchilla 'spy' [emoji38].  My dream / hope was to be able to fund a chinchilla coat but sadly not so. Maybe next year [emoji11]
> 
> Hope you enjoy.
> 
> Credit from IG to ....
> 
> @alessiavansetto_
> @italianfashionista


I love the really long one. Completely impractical for my lifestyle and out of my budget but I jist love the workmanship that has gone into this coat.





@mrs_bcworld


----------



## hermesBB

I think I might love Chinchilla more than Sable...


----------



## Perfect Day

hermesBB said:


> I think I might love Chinchilla more than Sable...
> View attachment 3589941


I crave both. Chinchilla is softer but sable more hard wearing. Is yours with mink at the bottom of the jacket? I cannot tell.


----------



## hermesBB

Perfect Day said:


> I crave both. Chinchilla is softer but sable more hard wearing. Is yours with mink at the bottom of the jacket? I cannot tell.


Yes, Perfect Day. The trim on the sleeves and at the bottom of the jacket are dyed mink. 
I agree sable is much more durable and carefree, but the touch of Chinchilla, omg, everything else pales in comparison.


----------



## Genie27

It's so soft and luxurious, but chinchilla makes my nose itch. Just like rabbit and fox. 

So only mink and sable for me. Lucky me.


----------



## hermesBB

Genie27 said:


> It's so soft and luxurious, but chinchilla makes my nose itch. Just like rabbit and fox.
> 
> So only mink and sable for me. Lucky me.



Oh poor thing! I didn't realize you could get allergic to Chinchilla. I had one unfortunate encounter with knitted mink but other than that I am good.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Genie27 said:


> It's so soft and luxurious, but chinchilla makes my nose itch. Just like rabbit and fox.
> 
> So only mink and sable for me. Lucky me.


I have the same with chinchilla fur! Even just trying it on makes my nose itchy!


----------



## Perfect Day

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I have the same with chinchilla fur! Even just trying it on makes my nose itchy!


I am allergic to cats but (thankfully) nothing that affects fur coats!


----------



## Prada_Princess

Genie27 said:


> It's so soft and luxurious, but chinchilla makes my nose itch. Just like rabbit and fox.
> 
> So only mink and sable for me. Lucky me.


Booooo - a real shame. When I wear my mink coat which has a chinchilla trim I just love how soft the chinchilla is. I am so lucky not to be allergic to it. Phew.


----------



## periogirl28

Been looking at knee length Chinchilla coats and now hesitating as 2 trusted specialist stores have told me Chinchilla pelts will split even with proper storage and care, after 3-5 years of wear. This is because the skin is soo fragile and thin so after some time, it breaks, especially at the weaker white fur areas. This has nothing to do with sitting/ stretching or pressure. Just thought to share information as I am learning all the time. Absolutely no rain either.


----------



## Genie27

Periogirl, I was also told the same thing by a couple of local furriers - that chinchilla is very fragile and would not last like Mink. One of them said "I wouldn't recommend it as a first piece but further along in a collection, it's a nice piece to have."  She also steered me towards a short cropped style due to its fragile nature.


----------



## Prada_Princess

periogirl28 said:


> Been looking at knee length Chinchilla coats and now hesitating as 2 trusted specialist stores have told me Chinchilla pelts will split even with proper storage and care, after 3-5 years of wear. This is because the skin is soo fragile and thin so after some time, it breaks, especially at the weaker white fur areas. This has nothing to do with sitting/ stretching or pressure. Just thought to share information as I am learning all the time. Absolutely no rain either.


I think if cared for you will be fine. The plus side of chinchilla is just impossible to resist. They are fragile but then care is required for most precious leathers, etc.


----------



## xiaoxiao

While I like it on others, I don't like it on myself for some reasons. I used to borrow my mom's when I was younger but not anymore.... I don't know... maybe it's the combination of my complexion and my tendency to go under the radar, I prefer sable and mink for myself....  I must admit that I love it on others though. I just saw a blonde lady wearing one with leather pants a la one of the pix posted above (it's not the lady in the pix though) and she just looks SO good!!!!!


----------



## Flip88

xiaoxiao said:


> While I like it on others, I don't like it on myself for some reasons. I used to borrow my mom's when I was younger but not anymore.... I don't know... maybe it's the combination of my complexion and my tendency to go under the radar, I prefer sable and mink for myself....  I must admit that I love it on others though. I just saw a blonde lady wearing one with leather pants a la one of the pix posted above (it's not the lady in the pix though) and she just looks SO good!!!!!


Then a chinchilla scarf / trim would surely work? That way it's not a 'showy' but you are chinchilla deprived [emoji11]


----------



## xiaoxiao

Flip88 said:


> Then a chinchilla scarf / trim would surely work? That way it's not a 'showy' but you are chinchilla deprived [emoji11]



That's a thought.... I just feel like the white part of the Chinchilla sometimes washes me out a bit. Maybe that's why I'm partial to sable....


----------



## Prada_Princess

xiaoxiao said:


> That's a thought.... I just feel like the white part of the Chinchilla sometimes washes me out a bit. Maybe that's why I'm partial to sable....


My collar (on my coat) has hardly any white so it is possible. Where there is a will there is a way [emoji11]


----------



## Prada_Princess

Jamie Chua


----------



## Prada_Princess

I came across this on Instagram. Now this is a fur colour I would not personally go for as it strikes me as too high maintenance - I am clumsy with wine! That said I really love the colour as a fur and I think it is well paired here with a complete outfit to drool over.

The fur is @simonettaravizza_official


----------



## xiaoxiao

Prada_Princess said:


> View attachment 3616192
> 
> 
> Jamie Chua



Oh man. Not her fan but that jacket is TDF!! Love the eye candy PP!


----------



## Prada_Princess

xiaoxiao said:


> Oh man. Not her fan but that jacket is TDF!! Love the eye candy PP!


You are welcome. Not her fan? May I ask why? I really like her.


----------



## Prada_Princess

January Jones for Elle in a Versace chinchilla


----------



## Prada_Princess

https://m.saks.com/eSearch.jsp?bmFo...>folder_id&FOLDER<>folder_id=2534374306633044


Fur Sale on at Saks. I found a couple of chinchilla furs with a decent reduction. There are loads of nice furs on sale, especially minks.


----------



## Perfect Day

Prada_Princess said:


> https://m.saks.com/eSearch.jsp?bmFo...>folder_id&FOLDER<>folder_id=2534374306633044
> 
> 
> Fur Sale on at Saks. I found a couple of chinchilla furs with a decent reduction. There are loads of nice furs on sale, especially minks.


Decent but I think the sale at Hockley on Conduit St is better to be honest. Not that I have been in recently but I heard they had a rack of reduced chinchillas in.


----------



## Flip88

Or if in the US 

http://www.lafurs.com/Product-chinchilla2.aspx


----------



## Prada_Princess

I have come across this beauty - reduced from $16k to $9k - oh how I make myself envious sometimes.

https://www.mlfurs.com/sale/clearance


----------



## Prada_Princess

For $7,000 which seems a good price. I like this colour too which they call 'rose' colour. 

http://yorkfur.com/product/antique-rose-dyed-chinchilla-sheared-beaver/


----------



## snibor

Prada_Princess said:


> View attachment 3722756
> 
> 
> I have come across this beauty - reduced from $16k to $9k - oh how I make myself envious sometimes.
> 
> https://www.mlfurs.com/sale/clearance



Oh my. Luv this!


----------



## Prada_Princess

snibor said:


> Oh my. Luv this!


Me too, I don't think I have ever seen pink chinchilla fur [emoji7]


----------



## Flip88

Prada_Princess said:


> Me too, I don't think I have ever seen pink chinchilla fur [emoji7]


Me neither!

As I posted one in the Sable thread - here goes (and I repeat I do hope this is allowed if not someone please tell Me and I am remove immediately!)

''Fantasy Fur''
Photographer: Hiromasa
Model: Michelle Weweje
Hair: Wendy Iles

L'Officiel 1997


----------



## Perfect Day

Flip88 said:


> Me neither!
> 
> As I posted one in the Sable thread - here goes (and I repeat I do hope this is allowed if not someone please tell Me and I am remove immediately!)
> 
> ''Fantasy Fur''
> Photographer: Hiromasa
> Model: Michelle Weweje
> Hair: Wendy Iles
> 
> L'Officiel 1997
> 
> View attachment 3729032


I love looking through magazine of years gone by. It's great to see what has and has not stood the test of time. This has! Also the Sable from the other thread.


----------



## Prada_Princess

I was looking on the Browns website for something and came across this beauty. I don't think that chinchilla is great in harsh conditions so I don't think that this would be so practical for me - but - what a beautiful hat.

https://www.brownsfashion.com/uk/shopping/chinchilla-fur-lined-trapper-hat-11869321


----------



## luxurysable

Flip88 said:


> A private plane too!


A private jet much better, more space.


----------



## luxurysable

Nice candy.


----------



## luxurysable

IFFAH said:


> I kind of like the way she wears, all red with Chinchilla. I personally wouldn't wear red head to toe, I like how edgy the entire look with the boots and *Shadow Cabas*.


Love the sable  she' dragging behind.


----------



## Flip88

Given the weak pound I wonder if this fur is now entering the realms of being a bargain. Chinchilla and bargain don't generally go together. This is £9,999 





https://www.harrods.com/en-gb/harrods-of-london/long-chinchilla-cape-p00000000


----------



## periogirl28

Flip88 said:


> Given the weak pound I wonder if this fur is now entering the realms of being a bargain. Chinchilla and bargain don't generally go together. This is £9,999
> 
> View attachment 3808303
> View attachment 3808304
> 
> 
> https://www.harrods.com/en-gb/harrods-of-london/long-chinchilla-cape-p00000000


I think I've actually seen this in store. My only problem is that it's a cape. Wonder if it can be converted into a jacket? I think that would be much more practical.


----------



## Prada_Princess

periogirl28 said:


> I think I've actually seen this in store. My only problem is that it's a cape. Wonder if it can be converted into a jacket? I think that would be much more practical.


I would imagine it would be better to buy a jacket rather than convert.


----------



## Flip88

periogirl28 said:


> I think I've actually seen this in store. My only problem is that it's a cape. Wonder if it can be converted into a jacket? I think that would be much more practical.


Personally I would just but a jacket.


----------



## Perfect Day

So, I tried on a full chinchilla coat yesterday (and managed to get a photo). Honestly I loved the look of this fur but not the price. I just don't have that money to spend really.

As soon as I picked it up two things struck me - how lightweight it is and how soft it is. I can certainly see why it is so desirable. I prefer it to sable. 

There have been previous comments about the hair density which creates that extreme warmth and softness - I certainly can vouch for both even during this short experience. Where humans grow one hair from each follicle, a chinchilla has more than 50!!

Anyway, it was no more than a flying visit for me and no money spent - but I swear one day ........


----------



## periogirl28

Perfect Day said:


> So, I tried on a full chinchilla coat yesterday (and managed to get a photo). Honestly I loved the look of this fur but not the price. I just don't have that money to spend really.
> 
> As soon as I picked it up two things struck me - how lightweight it is and how soft it is. I can certainly see why it is so desirable. I prefer it to sable.
> 
> There have been previous comments about the hair density which creates that extreme warmth and softness - I certainly can vouch for both even during this short experience. Where humans grow one hair from each follicle, a chinchilla has more than 50!!
> 
> Anyway, it was no more than a flying visit for me and no money spent - but I swear one day ........
> 
> View attachment 3821155


Omg amazing. You have to get it one day! Chinchilla is perect for your colouring, lucky you!


----------



## Perfect Day

periogirl28 said:


> Omg amazing. You have to get it one day! Chinchilla is perect for your colouring, lucky you!


Thanks I really would love one. I thought it did compliment my colouring too actually - thanks for your kind words.


----------



## snibor

Perfect Day said:


> So, I tried on a full chinchilla coat yesterday (and managed to get a photo). Honestly I loved the look of this fur but not the price. I just don't have that money to spend really.
> 
> As soon as I picked it up two things struck me - how lightweight it is and how soft it is. I can certainly see why it is so desirable. I prefer it to sable.
> 
> There have been previous comments about the hair density which creates that extreme warmth and softness - I certainly can vouch for both even during this short experience. Where humans grow one hair from each follicle, a chinchilla has more than 50!!
> 
> Anyway, it was no more than a flying visit for me and no money spent - but I swear one day ........
> 
> View attachment 3821155



Oh my!  This is stunning.


----------



## Perfect Day

snibor said:


> Oh my!  This is stunning.


Honestly it felt amazing. I was so disappointed that I had to let it go.


----------



## snibor

Perfect Day said:


> Honestly it felt amazing. I was so disappointed that I had to let it go.



Aw...hugs.


----------



## Prada_Princess

Perfect Day said:


> So, I tried on a full chinchilla coat yesterday (and managed to get a photo). Honestly I loved the look of this fur but not the price. I just don't have that money to spend really.
> 
> As soon as I picked it up two things struck me - how lightweight it is and how soft it is. I can certainly see why it is so desirable. I prefer it to sable.
> 
> There have been previous comments about the hair density which creates that extreme warmth and softness - I certainly can vouch for both even during this short experience. Where humans grow one hair from each follicle, a chinchilla has more than 50!!
> 
> Anyway, it was no more than a flying visit for me and no money spent - but I swear one day ........
> 
> View attachment 3821155


Gorgeous - sorry your paths had to separate.


----------



## BlackWillo

Hi Everyone, this is the first time I've left a comment on this forum mainly because I've never owned a chinchilla coat. I just recently purchased this chinchilla and mink jacket. Everyone is sooo right, chinchilla is the softest fur you will ever feel.


----------



## Flip88

BlackWillo said:


> Hi Everyone, this is the first time I've left a comment on this forum mainly because I've never owned a chinchilla coat. I just recently purchased this chinchilla and mink jacket. Everyone is sooo right, chinchilla is the softest fur you will ever feel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3836721


It is absolutely gorgeous. I have always been cautious of white fur but this looks lovely and that collar is just fabulous!! Congratulations


----------



## BlackWillo

Thank you. Chinchilla is fragile enough in itself and then add white mink. However they do compliment each other in regards to colour.


----------



## Flip88

BlackWillo said:


> Thank you. Chinchilla is fragile enough in itself and then add white mink. However they do compliment each other in regards to colour.


Yes they do. Great choice.


----------



## Prada_Princess

BlackWillo said:


> Hi Everyone, this is the first time I've left a comment on this forum mainly because I've never owned a chinchilla coat. I just recently purchased this chinchilla and mink jacket. Everyone is sooo right, chinchilla is the softest fur you will ever feel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3836721


Congratulations - that is a lovely collar!!!


----------



## Perfect Day

BlackWillo said:


> Thank you. Chinchilla is fragile enough in itself and then add white mink. However they do compliment each other in regards to colour.


Yes, no question about it. Have you worn it yet? How is it? (Mod shot??). That collar is huge - it's lovely.


----------



## Perfect Day

I swear one day ......

Until then I am an Instagram 'drooler' [emoji16]


----------



## Flip88

BlackWillo said:


> Hi Everyone, this is the first time I've left a comment on this forum mainly because I've never owned a chinchilla coat. I just recently purchased this chinchilla and mink jacket. Everyone is sooo right, chinchilla is the softest fur you will ever feel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3836721


Have you got it yet? Has it met your expectations?


----------



## cdtracing

BlackWillo said:


> Hi Everyone, this is the first time I've left a comment on this forum mainly because I've never owned a chinchilla coat. I just recently purchased this chinchilla and mink jacket. Everyone is sooo right, chinchilla is the softest fur you will ever feel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3836721



What a beautiful coat!!!  I love chinchilla for it's softness & richness but am afraid to get one because it's such a fragile fur.  The combination with the white mink is gorgeous!!


----------



## cdtracing

Perfect Day said:


> View attachment 3847504
> 
> 
> I swear one day ......
> 
> Until then I am an Instagram 'drooler' [emoji16]


I don't have Instagram but I may have to join so I can drool  along side you, PD!!!


----------



## Flip88

Helen Yarmak photo. Getty.

I do like the chinchilla furs with virtical pelts rather than the more common horizontal. Not that if refuse either!!


----------



## cdtracing

I would be happy with a nice thick collar I could add to a coat when needed!!!


----------



## snibor

I’d be happy with any chinchilla. Lol. It’s just a stunning fur.


----------



## Prada_Princess

I also like the vertical pelt arrangements in chinchilla coats but again I would beg for any sort of chinchilla coat so I am not picky! 

Am I alone but I have seen a massive increase in the amount of chinchilla on the streets of London in the last few years.


----------



## snibor

Prada_Princess said:


> I also like the vertical pelt arrangements in chinchilla coats but again I would beg for any sort of chinchilla coat so I am not picky!
> 
> Am I alone but I have seen a massive increase in the amount of chinchilla on the streets of London in the last few years.



It hasn’t been cold enough here in the US to wear fur yet but I have noticed more advertisements for chinchilla from fur stores.  Seems like this fur has increased in its popularity. At least from what I recall it was mainly mink you’d see or hear about.  Sable was always the ultimate luxury fur.  I’m waiting for cold weather’.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Flip88 said:


> View attachment 3862155
> 
> 
> Helen Yarmak photo. Getty.
> 
> I do like the chinchilla furs with virtical pelts rather than the more common horizontal. Not that if refuse either!!



Beautiful picture, beautiful coat. Looks like some kind of promotional fur event on the high line. [emoji1360]


----------



## cdtracing

Flip88 said:


> View attachment 3862155
> 
> 
> Helen Yarmak photo. Getty.
> 
> I do like the chinchilla furs with virtical pelts rather than the more common horizontal. Not that if refuse either!!


Yes, like you, I prefer the vertical pelts as opposed to the horizontal but I wouldn't turn down any chinchilla. 



snibor said:


> It hasn’t been cold enough here in the US to wear fur yet but I have noticed more advertisements for chinchilla from fur stores.  Seems like this fur has increased in its popularity. At least from what I recall it was mainly mink you’d see or hear about.  Sable was always the ultimate luxury fur.  I’m waiting for cold weather’.



No, it certainly isn't cold enough here in the Southern US to wear fur yet even though we're having cooler temps.  Last night, I did wear my suede shearling boots with the raccoon fur trim with leggings & a jacket while out to dinner with one of our sons. 
I've been seeing more advertisements for chinchilla & sable lately.  Mink has always been the top fur in the South but it looks like Sable & Chinchilla are becoming more popular.  I'll definitely be perusing new inventory when I go to get mine out of storage.


----------



## snibor

cdtracing said:


> Yes, like you, I prefer the vertical pelts as opposed to the horizontal but I wouldn't turn down any chinchilla.
> 
> 
> 
> No, it certainly isn't cold enough here in the Southern US to wear fur yet even though we're having cooler temps.  Last night, I did wear my suede shearling boots with the raccoon fur trim with leggings & a jacket while out to dinner with one of our sons.
> I've been seeing more advertisements for chinchilla & sable lately.  Mink has always been the top fur in the South but it looks like Sable & Chinchilla are becoming more popular.  I'll definitely be perusing new inventory when I go to get mine out of storage.



Me too!  I always love browsing in store. I’m in the northeast. Will be getting furs out of storage probably in a week or 2.


----------



## cdtracing

snibor said:


> Me too!  I always love browsing in store. I’m in the northeast. Will be getting furs out of storage probably in a week or 2.



Yes, I'll be getting mine out in a couple of weeks as well.  My niece is getting married on Nov 18th & if the temps stay down, I think my mother wants to wear the mink coat she gave me.  It's too small for me &  I haven't had it refurbished into a vest to fit me yet so she'll still be able to wear it.  I still haven't decided if I want to have the mink reworked.....for the cost, I can buy a fur vest in my size.


----------



## Prada_Princess

Yes the time is upon us


----------



## Prada_Princess

Can I please ask the members here? Has anybody bought chinchilla fur direct from China? There are obvious risks and I would never buy chinchilla unless I could see and try on the fur first as too many pass off rex rabbit as chinchilla. If however you had cause to visit China this would be different and I might be going. Does anyone have any contacts, tips, stores from over there and an idea as to what I might pay for a chinchilla jacket.


----------



## Perfect Day

I don't think they 'make' chinchilla in China but I might be wrong.


----------



## Prada_Princess

Yes I think this is right. It's a shame as I can buy raccoon and fox furs for buttons. I think a (huge) raccoon collar is around £60. I was just hoping that they might make chinchillas for less. Then again I don't suppose I would want to send over a few thousand and 'take my chance'.


----------



## Perfect Day

A lady who I think has really found her own style and dresses without fear nor restriction.  Her fur is Yves Salomon.

Fashionista and 'blogger' @olgachka_


----------



## Prada_Princess

J Lo in New York. Her chinchilla looks a little undated for ... I'd still love it though [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## KittieKelly

Prada_Princess said:


> View attachment 3878124
> View attachment 3878125
> 
> 
> J Lo in New York. Her chinchilla looks a little undated for ... I'd still love it though [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


Very nice, almost looks like a puffer on her. With a better outfit underneath i'm sure it has more of a classy look. The sleeves look really nice and bell shaped, bracelet length too I think?


----------



## Flip88

Perfect Day said:


> A lady who I think has really found her own style and dresses without fear nor restriction.  Her fur is Yves Salomon.
> 
> Fashionista and 'blogger' @olgachka_
> 
> View attachment 3869969
> View attachment 3869970


She is beautiful and it looks like she is taking her fur for a walk [emoji23]


Perfect Day said:


> I don't think they 'make' chinchilla in China but I might be wrong.


I guess they produce it but I would not dream of spending big money via China without trying it on. Like most I have bought bits of fur from China direct - but no way would I spend thousands.


----------



## KittieKelly

My lil chinchilla jacket


----------



## snibor

KittieKelly said:


> My lil chinchilla jacket
> 
> View attachment 3881063
> View attachment 3881064



I just fell over. This is tdf!!!  I don’t have any chinchilla. It’s gorgeous!!


----------



## KittieKelly

snibor said:


> I just fell over. This is tdf!!!  I don’t have any chinchilla. It’s gorgeous!!



Yay thank you 
It's so soft and thick but light and airy at the same time


----------



## cdtracing

KittieKelly said:


> My lil chinchilla jacket
> 
> View attachment 3881063
> View attachment 3881064


----------



## Prada_Princess

KittieKelly said:


> My lil chinchilla jacket [emoji2]
> 
> View attachment 3881063
> View attachment 3881064


I don't think I have ever seen a second hand chinchilla in this good condition. What a beautiful fur coat.


----------



## KittieKelly

Prada_Princess said:


> I don't think I have ever seen a second hand chinchilla in this good condition. What a beautiful fur coat.


Thank you 
Yes it was quite the find


----------



## Perfect Day

KittieKelly said:


> Thank you [emoji813]
> Yes it was quite the find


My goodness it was a needle in the haystack [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## KittieKelly

Perfect Day said:


> My goodness it was a needle in the haystack [emoji7][emoji7]


And a quarter of the price if it were new


----------



## Flip88

KittieKelly said:


> My lil chinchilla jacket [emoji2]
> 
> View attachment 3881063
> View attachment 3881064


This is SO cruel!!! You have loads of fabulous furs and I only have a few. Can I have this one please to even things up?? [emoji23][emoji23] Honestly KK it is so beautiful- what a lovely fur and a super find [emoji483][emoji7][emoji483][emoji58][emoji483][emoji7]


----------



## KittieKelly

Flip88 said:


> This is SO cruel!!! You have loads of fabulous furs and I only have a few. Can I have this one please to even things up?? [emoji23][emoji23] Honestly KK it is so beautiful- what a lovely fur and a super find [emoji483][emoji7][emoji483][emoji58][emoji483][emoji7]



 Thank you
Since my daughter is allergic to my furs maybe I can adopt you to inherit them 

Where are you finding those cute emoji's?


----------



## Flip88

KittieKelly said:


> [emoji38] Thank you
> Since my daughter is allergic to my furs maybe I can adopt you to inherit them [emoji38]
> 
> Where are you finding those cute emoji's?


Samsung S7 [emoji6]


----------



## KittieKelly

Flip88 said:


> Samsung S7 [emoji6]



Ahh ok...I'm on my pc that explains it


----------



## Prada_Princess

KittieKelly said:


> And a quarter of the price if it were new [emoji3]


May I ask roughly what it cost?


----------



## KittieKelly

Prada_Princess said:


> May I ask roughly what it cost?


I looked it up, it was 3400. For some reason I thought it was less. Still not too bad, no way of knowing what the original price was, but it seems of higher quality so I think I came out good


----------



## Flip88

KittieKelly said:


> I looked it up, it was 3400. For some reason I thought it was less. Still not too bad, no way of knowing what the original price was, but it seems of higher quality so I think I came out good


Im no expert but it certainly looks like a quality chinchilla to me.


----------



## KittieKelly

Flip88 said:


> Im no expert but it certainly looks like a quality chinchilla to me.


Me too. The only other chinchilla's I have seen in person were in department stores, and it seems better than those. They were over priced too


----------



## Perfect Day

KittieKelly said:


> Me too. The only other chinchilla's I have seen in person were in department stores, and it seems better than those. They were over priced too


The pelts look perfectly matched. It's a great find.


----------



## Prada_Princess

Jamie Chua from her IG.


----------



## KittieKelly

Prada_Princess said:


> View attachment 3885267
> 
> 
> Jamie Chua from her IG.



Adorable! I love this style of chinchilla, so cute!


----------



## Prada_Princess

KittieKelly said:


> Adorable! I love this style of chinchilla, so cute!


Me too. I am noticing that there is a lot of vertical pelts thesedays. Yours is amazing also of course my friend.


----------



## KittieKelly

Prada_Princess said:


> Me too. I am noticing that there is a lot of vertical pelts thesedays. Yours is amazing also of course my friend.



Thank you 
I like the vertical too, and this one has both which is different. I bet closed it would look like an adorable dress. It's a lovely cut


----------



## Prada_Princess

I spotted this during the World Cup draw.

Getty.


----------



## Prada_Princess

Olivia Pommer  (I think this is her surname). I do love her furs albeit the poses are a bit OTT, I suppose in the same way that Jamie Chua is sometimes criticised. That said ....M I wish I had those legs and that chinchilla [emoji11][emoji11]


----------



## Flip88

Prada_Princess said:


> View attachment 3900148
> 
> 
> Olivia Pommer  (I think this is her surname). I do love her furs albeit the poses are a bit OTT, I suppose in the same way that Jamie Chua is sometimes criticised. That said ....M I wish I had those legs and that chinchilla [emoji11][emoji11]


Not keen on the 'I am Fabulous' username in her Insta but there is no denying the beauty of her chinchilla!


----------



## Prada_Princess

Flip88 said:


> Not keen on the 'I am Fabulous' username in her Insta but there is no denying the beauty of her chinchilla!


Yes I agree. I am sure I have seen at least 4 different chinchilla furs she owns!


----------



## Perfect Day

Laura Hunt chinchillin with an odd choice of bag! [emoji16]


----------



## snibor

Perfect Day said:


> View attachment 3909184
> 
> 
> Laura Hunt chinchillin with an odd choice of bag! [emoji16]



Chinchillin lol!


----------



## KittieKelly

Perfect Day said:


> View attachment 3909184
> 
> 
> Laura Hunt chinchillin with an odd choice of bag! [emoji16]



Chinchillin haha that's a good one 
Is that a handbag or just a grocery bag?


----------



## Flip88

Jessica Bueno on the catwalk in Madrid.


----------



## Perfect Day

Flip88 said:


> View attachment 3914395
> 
> 
> Jessica Bueno on the catwalk in Madrid.


I love it and I also like to see chinchilla with jeans. Not too casual mind - needs some nice shoes and not sneakers (I have actually seen chinchilla paired with sneakers).


----------



## Prada_Princess

From Instagram and I literally have no idea who to credit (apologies).


----------



## snibor

Prada_Princess said:


> View attachment 3915913
> 
> 
> From Instagram and I literally have no idea who to credit (apologies).



But I am loving this!


----------



## cdtracing

Prada_Princess said:


> View attachment 3915913
> 
> 
> From Instagram and I literally have no idea who to credit (apologies).


Gorgeous coats, none the less!!!


----------



## KittieKelly

snibor said:


> But I am loving this!



Me too!


----------



## Bagventures

Hello lovelies, 
I've been following this thread ever since feeling so interested in furs lately.  I'm so excited to share my new chinchilla. It is perfect climate for us right now in Canada! I still can't believe how warm it is. 
Daughter was  having fun camera moments rocking this beautiful fuzzy wholesomeness!!!!
Happy Holidays to you all!!


----------



## Bagventures

Oops


----------



## KittieKelly

Bagventures said:


> Oops



Oh this is gorgeous!! You look stunning!
What a beautiful chinchilla 

Looks like you were having fun 
Happy Holidays


----------



## Rephined

Bagventures said:


> Oops[/QUOTE
> 
> What a beautiful coat! Lucky lady!


----------



## Bagventures

KittieKelly said:


> Oh this is gorgeous!! You look stunning!
> What a beautiful chinchilla
> 
> Looks like you were having fun
> Happy Holidays



Hi @KittieKelly,
You always wear your furs with such confidence! Love your style


----------



## KittieKelly

Bagventures said:


> Hi @KittieKelly,
> You always wear your furs with such confidence! Love your style



Thank you so much


----------



## Bagventures

Thanks so much, I just have the one!


----------



## snibor

Bagventures said:


> Oops



Gorgeous!


----------



## Prada_Princess

Bagventures said:


> Oops


It is beautiful and congratulations on the aquisition. It looks really nice on you and I love this outfit. Have a chinchillin time over the holidays!


----------



## cdtracing

Bagventures said:


> Oops


 What a stunning coat!!!  Yes, this is the season for furs!!!  I just love chinchilla....it's so soft &  luxurious!!  It's one of the furs on my wish list.  Lucky you!!  Enjoy  rocking such a beautiful fur!!


----------



## Bagventures

Thank you ladies! I was considering the sheared mink but couldn't find one that fits nicely. Who could resist the softness of the chin, eh?


----------



## KittieKelly

Bagventures said:


> Thank you ladies! I was considering the sheared mink but couldn't find one that fits nicely. Who could resist the softness of the chin, eh?



Chinchilla is unbelievably soft. It's like petting air 
I was "petting" one yesterday at the fur salon. It was a vest and just dreamy!


----------



## Perfect Day

Bagventures said:


> Oops


Gorgeous and nobody can resist that softness. It's the softest fur known. It looks lovely.


----------



## Perfect Day

Khloe with her chinchilla.

Dailymail.


----------



## cdtracing

Perfect Day said:


> View attachment 3919825
> 
> 
> Khloe with her chinchilla.
> 
> Dailymail.



Not a fan of any Kartrashian but the coat is beautiful!!!


----------



## Perfect Day

cdtracing said:


> Not a fan of any Kartrashian but the coat is beautiful!!!


I completely agree on both points.


----------



## Perfect Day

She once posed for PETA


----------



## Prada_Princess

Perfect Day said:


> She once posed for PETA


If pose for PETA too if it meant I could thereby earn money to buy a chinchilla coat. [emoji9]


----------



## cdtracing

Perfect Day said:


> She once posed for PETA



I think  several celebrities have posed for Peta but are seen wearing real fur.


----------



## KittieKelly

Perfect Day said:


> I completely agree on both points.



I've always been the odd one out when it comes to the Kardashian's...I'm a fan 
Been watching since season one, so I guess they grew on me 



cdtracing said:


> I think  several celebrities have posed for Peta but are seen wearing real fur.



There's only so long one can go without a real fur! With all their money why hold out? They only pose for PETA for attention anyway.


----------



## Flip88

Perfect Day said:


> View attachment 3919825
> 
> 
> Khloe with her chinchilla.
> 
> Dailymail.


Looks a fab fur coat! A whole bunch of celebrities pose for PETA and wear fur, leather, etc. She has a rather fabulous exotic skin bag I notice [emoji7].


----------



## Perfect Day

Flip88 said:


> Looks a fab fur coat! A whole bunch of celebrities pose for PETA and wear fur, leather, etc. She has a rather fabulous exotic skin bag I notice [emoji7].


I'd pose for PETA for a mink coat and some leather shoes [emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## cdtracing

Perfect Day said:


> I'd pose for PETA for a mink coat and some leather shoes [emoji6][emoji6]



Me, too!!


----------



## Prada_Princess

@italianfashionista in chinchilla. I do hope she kept her fur dry!!


----------



## Prada_Princess

British 'socialite' Claire Caudwell,  here in a chinchilla fur and I love her shoes too!! 

Her IG.


----------



## snibor

Prada_Princess said:


> @italianfashionista in chinchilla. I do hope she kept her fur dry!!
> 
> View attachment 3926918



I luv the contrast with the bag!


----------



## Prada_Princess

So my friend is in St Moriz and sent this to me (she knows I would love one!).


----------



## snibor

Prada_Princess said:


> So my friend is in St Moriz and sent this to me (she knows I would love one!).
> View attachment 3942079



Wow!  I wonder what the price tag is?  Someone at my fur store told me chinchilla is a very delicate fur.


----------



## cdtracing

Prada_Princess said:


> So my friend is in St Moriz and sent this to me (she knows I would love one!).
> View attachment 3942079



Those are just beautiful!!


----------



## Flip88

Look at this colour !!

@zinawb


----------



## cdtracing

Flip88 said:


> Look at this colour !!
> 
> @zinawb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3947898



Now that's a pop of color for a dreary day!!!


----------



## Flip88

cdtracing said:


> Now that's a pop of color for a dreary day!!!


Indeed it is. Brightens up a dreary day.


----------



## Flip88

Haifa Webb in Chinchilla [emoji7]


----------



## cdtracing

Flip88 said:


> Haifa Webb in Chinchilla [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3955889


I have no idea who she is but that is some coat!!!


----------



## Flip88

cdtracing said:


> I have no idea who she is but that is some coat!!!


Haifa Wehbe, or just known as Haifa (Arabic: هيفاء وهبي‎; born March 10, 1976) is a Lebanese singer, actress[5][6] and performer has been reigning over the Middle East entertainment industry for more than a decade.

From Wiki


----------



## Flip88

@zinagb on Instgram.


----------



## cdtracing

Flip88 said:


> @zinagb on Instgram.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3966022
> View attachment 3966023



Gorgeous chinchillas!!!  But, I just cringe seeing the f/l coat on the ground!  Chinchilla is a delicate fur so there would be no way I would let it touch the ground.


----------



## Flip88

cdtracing said:


> Gorgeous chinchillas!!!  But, I just cringe seeing the f/l coat on the ground!  Chinchilla is a delicate fur so there would be no way I would let it touch the ground.


Here here. I do this with Jamie Chua throwing around an 80k crocodile skin Birkin in the snow. My heart stops. I guess the fur was carefully positioned to give the appearance of it just lying on the floor tbh.


----------



## Flip88

Ahedghraizy, Lebanese fashionista


----------



## Flip88

@annetech Does anyone on here own a chinchilla this length? Aren't you fearful of it catching the floor? This is absolutely breath taking though. The craftsmanship that has gone into this coat is immense.


----------



## Flip88

@katias_world fashion blogger


----------



## Flip88

Victoria Bonya with a Chinchilla. Her IG.


----------



## Flip88

Victoria Bonya


----------



## Flip88

Anna Kalashnikova in a gorgeous chinchilla which I would love! Her IG.


----------



## Flip88

This is rex rabbit and not chinchilla. It's made to look like chinchilla and to be honest I don't think  chinchilla fur blanket would actually work as it's too delicate. 

I am thinking of getting this furrier to make one for me. She is on Instagram and is based in England. @emiloufur 

I don't know what she charges for this but I have found her very well priced previously. She also sells on Etsy for anyone interested.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

The only problem I have with the rex rabbit vs. chinchilla is that the rabbit looks 'flat' to my eye- the chinchilla has almost a 3D 'puffer coat' type of quality to it that appears more aesthetically pleasant.

(Unfortunately, the chinchilla is also more expensive  )


----------



## cdtracing

Flip88 said:


> This is rex rabbit and not chinchilla. It's made to look like chinchilla and to be honest I don't think  chinchilla fur blanket would actually work as it's too delicate.
> 
> I am thinking of getting this furrier to make one for me. She is on Instagram and is based in England. @emiloufur
> 
> I don't know what she charges for this but I have found her very well priced previously. She also sells on Etsy for anyone interested.
> 
> View attachment 3987184



That's really nice!!  I can't have anything like that, though.....One of my Rotties will tear it up.  She's already chewed the fur off a pair of boots I have & she's always trying to get to my purse fur balls.


----------



## KittieKelly

BagsNBaguettes said:


> The only problem I have with the rex rabbit vs. chinchilla is that the rabbit looks 'flat' to my eye- the chinchilla has almost a 3D 'puffer coat' type of quality to it that appears more aesthetically pleasant.
> 
> (Unfortunately, the chinchilla is also more expensive  )



Very true, there is no comparison, rabbit is one of the cheapest furs for that reason and chinchilla one of the most expensive.


----------



## Flip88

BagsNBaguettes said:


> The only problem I have with the rex rabbit vs. chinchilla is that the rabbit looks 'flat' to my eye- the chinchilla has almost a 3D 'puffer coat' type of quality to it that appears more aesthetically pleasant.
> 
> (Unfortunately, the chinchilla is also more expensive  )


I totally agree but how practical would it be to have this on chinchilla given how delicate it is? The rabbit one is something I might go for but I do accept it is not the same.


----------



## Flip88

https://www.master-furrier.com/red-fur-blanket-from-nice-chinchilla-skins/

$8000 - a decent price imo. I'd love this to cuddle up to after a hard day of work whilst relaxing on my sofa with a glass of wine!


----------



## Flip88

Has anyone ever bought from this site? Their chinchillas look very well priced and the old saying that "if it seems too good to be true .... it usually is" springs to mind. 

Anyone used them? We're you Happy?

https://skandinavikfur.com/chinchilla-fur-coats


----------



## Flip88

Bloom'ies bargain? £5k seems good for this quality chinchilla. Shame On not visiting the US any time soon.

Rena Chinchilla Fur Jacket - 100% Exclusive

NOW $GBP 4,842.91

ORIG GBP 8,077.93


----------



## Flip88

://m.bloomingdales.com/shop/product/maximilian-furs-rena-chinchilla-fur-jacket-100-exclusive?ID=2690098


----------



## Flip88

http://rafaellofurs.com/product/fur-jacket/

$4,500


----------



## cdtracing

Flip88 said:


> Has anyone ever bought from this site? Their chinchillas look very well priced and the old saying that "if it seems too good to be true .... it usually is" springs to mind.
> 
> Anyone used them? We're you Happy?
> 
> https://skandinavikfur.com/chinchilla-fur-coats



I haven't bought from them but I think they also sell on Ebay  & Esty.  They're located in Greece & I believe can create a fur according to your measurements.


----------



## KittieKelly

Flip88 said:


> Has anyone ever bought from this site? Their chinchillas look very well priced and the old saying that "if it seems too good to be true .... it usually is" springs to mind.
> 
> Anyone used them? We're you Happy?
> 
> https://skandinavikfur.com/chinchilla-fur-coats



I've looked into them awhile back and backed away when I saw they had several negative reviews.


----------



## Flip88

KittieKelly said:


> I've looked into them awhile back and backed away when I saw they had several negative reviews.


Hmmm how interesing. Thanks x


----------



## Flip88

Helen Yarmack's IG


----------



## cdtracing

Flip88 said:


> Helen Yarmack's IG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4004541



That's cool looking but I'm not sure how I feel about dyed chinchilla.  I love the natural look.


----------



## Flip88

cdtracing said:


> That's cool looking but I'm not sure how I feel about dyed chinchilla.  I love the natural look.


Yes I think so also! The natural colour is so beautiful.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

cdtracing said:


> That's cool looking but I'm not sure how I feel about dyed chinchilla.  I love the natural look.


Dyed chinchilla can look gorgeous in certain situations. For example:







This is fabulous!

It takes a certain cut and color combo to pull it off; also the manner of construction (do the pelt lines show, are the joins fluid,etc.) matters,too.


----------



## Flip88

@katias.world


----------



## Flip88

Olivia Polmier from her IG


----------



## franzy02

birkin101 said:


> Due to such popularity of Sable in Action, here is a new thread dedicated to Chinchilla pieces. Feel free to post photos of celebrities, socialites or even your own.





birkin101 said:


>


----------



## franzy02

Really nice chinchillas. I'd like to have some of that as well.


----------



## KittieKelly

Flip88 said:


> Olivia Polmier from her IG
> 
> View attachment 4019687



Gorgeous color Chinchilla!
I wish I had those boobs lol


----------



## Flip88

KittieKelly said:


> Gorgeous color Chinchilla!
> I wish I had those boobs lol


I know!  Great minds think alike [emoji23][emoji23]

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## KittieKelly

Flip88 said:


> I know!  Great minds think alike [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## cdtracing

My Chinchilla collar I ordered in in NY.  Hopefully, it will be here by next week so I can post pics,


----------



## KittieKelly

With the warm weather my only option is to bring out furry accessories 
I don't remember if I showed this one before...Versace - Chinchilla & python bag


----------



## snibor

KittieKelly said:


> With the warm weather my only option is to bring out furry accessories
> I don't remember if I showed this one before...Versace - Chinchilla & python bag
> 
> View attachment 4060461
> View attachment 4060462



Have not seen before!  Luv!


----------



## KittieKelly

snibor said:


> Have not seen before!  Luv!



Oh good then I didn't make a boo boo 
Thank you


----------



## cdtracing

KittieKelly said:


> With the warm weather my only option is to bring out furry accessories
> I don't remember if I showed this one before...Versace - Chinchilla & python bag
> 
> View attachment 4060461
> View attachment 4060462



That's sensational!!!  I've never seen this at all!!!


----------



## KittieKelly

cdtracing said:


> That's sensational!!!  I've never seen this at all!!!



Thank you 
I usually carry it in the warmer months, so I may have got it confused with another furry bag I posted 
It's an older piece, I think from 2011 if I'm not mistaken. It was my first designer handbag ever and it got me started on the purse craze 

Do you have a delivery date yet for your chinchilla collar?


----------



## cdtracing

KittieKelly said:


> Thank you
> I usually carry it in the warmer months, so I may have got it confused with another furry bag I posted
> It's an older piece, I think from 2011 if I'm not mistaken. It was my first designer handbag ever and it got me started on the purse craze
> 
> Do you have a delivery date yet for your chinchilla collar?


Well, it's a beautiful purse no matter how old it is.

The Chinchilla collar was delivered yesterday & I'm not very happy with it.  It's flat & not what I'm use to seeing with Chinchilla.  I wanted a collar that's very thick & pillowed (for the lack of a better word if my description makes any sense) to wear on the leather coat.  This is not.  I hung it up so it can relax from shipping because when I first opened it up & put it around the neck of the coat, the fur parted along the edge & I can see the skin.  Very noticeable to me.  I'm going to look at it again later today to see if it's still noticeable & if it is, I will send it back.  This has not met my expectations at all upon first inspection.  It's a pretty collar, don't get me wrong, but not what had envisioned.  Because it's so flat, I suspect that it not be genuine chinchilla, but rabbit.  

On another note, I purchased a Silver Fox Russian Dr Zivago style hat to go with the Silver Fox coat & it shipped today.  It's coming from the same Russian seller I got my Tanuki roller hat from.


----------



## KittieKelly

cdtracing said:


> Well, it's a beautiful purse no matter how old it is.
> 
> The Chinchilla collar was delivered yesterday & I'm not very happy with it.  It's flat & not what I'm use to seeing with Chinchilla.  I wanted a collar that's very thick & pillowed (for the lack of a better word if my description makes any sense) to wear on the leather coat.  This is not.  I hung it up so it can relax from shipping because when I first opened it up & put it around the neck of the coat, the fur parted along the edge & I can see the skin.  Very noticeable to me.  I'm going to look at it again later today to see if it's still noticeable & if it is, I will send it back.  This has not met my expectations at all upon first inspection.  It's a pretty collar, don't get me wrong, but not what had envisioned.  Because it's so flat, I suspect that it not be genuine chinchilla, but rabbit.
> 
> On another note, I purchased a Silver Fox Russian Dr Zivago style hat to go with the Silver Fox coat & it shipped today.  It's coming from the same Russian seller I got my Tanuki roller hat from.



Oh dear, so sorry to hear that 
Flat does sound like rabbit as Chinchilla does have a puffiness to it. Was it reasonable? Can you wear it like a shrug? if not on your jacket?
Can we see it? I'm curious what it looks like


----------



## cdtracing

KittieKelly said:


> Oh dear, so sorry to hear that
> Flat does sound like rabbit as Chinchilla does have a puffiness to it. Was it reasonable? Can you wear it like a shrug? if not on your jacket?
> Can we see it? I'm curious what it looks like


Ok, I took some pic.  I'm not a good photographer.  I've already decided to send it back.  I won't ever be happy  with it & the more I look at it, the more I think it's rabbit.  I circled a couple of places where the fur parts & the skin shows through.  I also took a picture of it sideways to try & show how flat it is.  It doesn't show as flat when a full pic is taken.


----------



## KittieKelly

cdtracing said:


> Ok, I took some pic.  I'm not a good photographer.  I've already decided to send it back.  I won't ever be happy  with it & the more I look at it, the more I think it's rabbit.  I circled a couple of places where the fur parts & the skin shows through.  I also took a picture of it sideways to try & show how flat it is.  It doesn't show as flat when a full pic is taken.
> View attachment 4061846
> View attachment 4061847
> View attachment 4061848
> View attachment 4061850
> View attachment 4061851
> View attachment 4061852
> View attachment 4061853



Oh good golly 
The first pic does look like chinchilla, after that it kinda went downhill. I see the skin..eek, and it does look flat at the sides.
Chinchilla skin is paper thin compared to any other fur, and the fur feels like air to the touch, something no rabbit can ever mimic. If you blow on it just the slightest breath will make the fur move.
The fur itself isn't bad, it's the skin showing that is a deal breaker, it's defective. Yes send it back for sure 
Is the seller being good about it?


----------



## cdtracing

KittieKelly said:


> Oh good golly
> The first pic does look like chinchilla, after that it kinda went downhill. I see the skin..eek, and it does look flat at the sides.
> Chinchilla skin is paper thin compared to any other fur, and the fur feels like air to the touch, something no rabbit can ever mimic. If you blow on it just the slightest breath will make the fur move.
> The fur itself isn't bad, it's the skin showing that is a deal breaker, it's defective. Yes send it back for sure
> Is the seller being good about it?



The colors are pretty & the fur is very soft but it's not what I expected.  It's not thick & plush like the coats I've seen.  And I definitely don't like seeing the skin through the fur.
As for the seller....I don't know as I have not heard back from him yet.  I hope to have resolved in a respectable manner.  If not, I paid through Paypal using a credit card so I can dispute if he doesn't want to honor his return policy.  It will be ready to post tomorrow.


----------



## KittieKelly

cdtracing said:


> The colors are pretty & the fur is very soft but it's not what I expected.  It's not thick & plush like the coats I've seen.  And I definitely don't like seeing the skin through the fur.
> As for the seller....I don't know as I have not heard back from him yet.  I hope to have resolved in a respectable manner.  If not, I paid through Paypal using a credit card so I can dispute if he doesn't want to honor his return policy.  It will be ready to post tomorrow.



Aww yeah I see it is not what should be expected either. Sorry for you 
Keeping my fingers crossed that the return goes smoothly


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

cdtracing said:


> Ok, I took some pic.  I'm not a good photographer.  I've already decided to send it back.  I won't ever be happy  with it & the more I look at it, the more I think it's rabbit.  I circled a couple of places where the fur parts & the skin shows through.  I also took a picture of it sideways to try & show how flat it is.  It doesn't show as flat when a full pic is taken.
> View attachment 4061846
> View attachment 4061847
> View attachment 4061848
> View attachment 4061850
> View attachment 4061851
> View attachment 4061852
> View attachment 4061853




You can tell straight off by looking at the fur that it's not chinchilla. Real chinchilla has the appearance of thick saxony carpet. The hair on this one is choppy, like one would expect on a rabbit or a trimmed yak shearling.


----------



## cdtracing

BagsNBaguettes said:


> You can tell straight off by looking at the fur that it's not chinchilla. Real chinchilla has the appearance of thick saxony carpet. The hair on this one is choppy, like one would expect on a rabbit or a trimmed yak shearling.



That's why it's going back.


----------



## Flip88

KittieKelly said:


> With the warm weather my only option is to bring out furry accessories [emoji38]
> I don't remember if I showed this one before...Versace - Chinchilla & python bag
> 
> View attachment 4060461
> View attachment 4060462


Gorgeous!!! Even warmer weather can't stop the fur coming. Is it not good weather to wear your broadtail? Thay is surely not as warm as other fur types?





cdtracing said:


> Ok, I took some pic.  I'm not a good photographer.  I've already decided to send it back.  I won't ever be happy  with it & the more I look at it, the more I think it's rabbit.  I circled a couple of places where the fur parts & the skin shows through.  I also took a picture of it sideways to try & show how flat it is.  It doesn't show as flat when a full pic is taken.
> View attachment 4061846
> View attachment 4061847
> View attachment 4061848
> View attachment 4061850
> View attachment 4061851
> View attachment 4061852
> View attachment 4061853


I agree with sending this back, it does not look good quality at all. I wish you success. I know someone who has bought a similar fur from a girl who is amazing furrier in England. She ships worldwide amd has worked with Sagafurs - she knows her stuff.

Happy to advise if you want the details of her.


----------



## cdtracing

Flip88 said:


> Gorgeous!!! Even warmer weather can't stop the fur coming. Is it not good weather to wear your broadtail? Thay is surely not as warm as other fur types?I agree with sending this back, it does not look good quality at all. I wish you success. I know someone who has bought a similar fur from a girl who is amazing furrier in England. She ships worldwide amd has worked with Sagafurs - she knows her stuff.
> 
> Happy to advise if you want the details of her.



Thank you, Flip88.  I would love details about her.  If I can't find one suitable, I'll get my furrier to get one for me.  I would have to pay more but I would know it's chinchilla.  This one just isn't good quality & I think it's rabbit, anyway.   The seller offered me $50 refund to keep it but I declined the offer.


----------



## Flip88

cdtracing said:


> Thank you, Flip88.  I would love details about her.  If I can't find one suitable, I'll get my furrier to get one for me.  I would have to pay more but I would know it's chinchilla.  This one just isn't good quality & I think it's rabbit, anyway.   The seller offered me $50 refund to keep it but I declined the offer.


I would not be index to keep it. Rex rabbit is simply nowhere near as nice as chinchilla. You are doing the correct thing in returning it.

I am also thinking of getting one similar but I will have a furrier get the pelts (which are graded) and I will just get them made into a scarf with a pattern I like.  If you have a furrier then use them maybe bit the one I recomend will source the pelts specifically so you can choose color, size and grade (making them without much white bits creates an unusual scarf). 

I jave mentioned her before and for the record I am not 'affiliated' with her in any way.

She is on Instgram and Etsy. She has made a few chinchilla scarves already now. She is called Emily and uses @emiloufur 

There are other furriers also in the UK popping up all the time.l but I know she will do it perfectly. I think she can send pics of the pelts and also arrange them to show exactly what will be produced. 

Good luck.


----------



## Flip88

cdtracing said:


> Thank you, Flip88.  I would love details about her.  If I can't find one suitable, I'll get my furrier to get one for me.  I would have to pay more but I would know it's chinchilla.  This one just isn't good quality & I think it's rabbit, anyway.   The seller offered me $50 refund to keep it but I declined the offer.


Here is a photo of a scarf she has made but you can have more white bits in it if you prefer. The first one she made.


----------



## Flip88

Claire Sulmers her IG


----------



## KittieKelly

Flip88 said:


> Gorgeous!!! Even warmer weather can't stop the fur coming. Is it not good weather to wear your broadtail? Thay is surely not as warm as other fur types?



Thank you 
The broadtail is light, but because it's full length (down to my ankles) I fear I would break out into a sweat 
Ti's the season for crops!


----------



## Flip88

KittieKelly said:


> Thank you
> The broadtail is light, but because it's full length (down to my ankles) I fear I would break out into a sweat
> Ti's the season for crops! [emoji38]


Did you get much wear out of it this summer? I haven't worn my furs much as it's been so warm in The UK. 

Please can I have an opinion?

I have been craving a chinchilla fur for ages and I am about to order a fur coat from AliBaba (posted in another thread - basically it's a fur trimmed coat for £170). I have stumbled across a few sellers who sell chinchilla very very cheap. 

Is it too good to be true? Anyone bought more expensive furs from Alibaba? I did once speak to someone who got a chinchilla from China but this was when her husband was over there in person. That is, he could check the quality before handing over money.  

Would anyone here risk it?

I would check that it is not rex rabbit of course and I was thinking to say video the actual coat I would receive.  I have heard people criticise the site because the sizes are all really small but I think as long as I stipulate exactly my size I should be fine?

Here are a get things I have found. 

Thank you so much in advance [emoji8]


----------



## snibor

Flip88 said:


> Did you get much wear out of it this summer? I haven't worn my furs much as it's been so warm in The UK.
> 
> Please can I have an opinion?
> 
> I have been craving a chinchilla fur for ages and I am about to order a fur coat from AliBaba (posted in another thread - basically it's a fur trimmed coat for £170). I have stumbled across a few sellers who sell chinchilla very very cheap.
> 
> Is it too good to be true? Anyone bought more expensive furs from Alibaba? I did once speak to someone who got a chinchilla from China but this was when her husband was over there in person. That is, he could check the quality before handing over money.
> 
> Would anyone here risk it?
> 
> I would check that it is not rex rabbit of course and I was thinking to say video the actual coat I would receive.  I have heard people criticise the site because the sizes are all really small but I think as long as I stipulate exactly my size I should be fine?
> 
> Here are a get things I have found.
> 
> Thank you so much in advance [emoji8]
> 
> View attachment 4181813
> View attachment 4181814
> View attachment 4181815



I have no personal experience with seller but price seems too good to be true?  I’d be afraid but maybe I’m just a pessimist.   Hopefully someone else has some personal knowledge to help you.


----------



## Flip88

snibor said:


> I have no personal experience with seller but price seems too good to be true?  I’d be afraid but maybe I’m just a pessimist.   Hopefully someone else has some personal knowledge to help you.


Well my thoughts too actually. If I go to China I am definitely going to make some effort to source a chinchilla coat but then I have no plans to travel there sadly. It does seem too good to be true I know but then it's like Ebay, the sellers are rated.


----------



## snibor

$55,000 in latest Saks catalogue. Says “natural shadow white chevron Kopenhagen chinchilla coat”.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

How did you get the Saks catalogue? I'm a regular customer there, and tried twice these past couple of months to obtain them- and they still haven't sent one!


----------



## snibor

BagsNBaguettes said:


> How did you get the Saks catalogue? I'm a regular customer there, and tried twice these past couple of months to obtain them- and they still haven't sent one!



I’m sorry. I just received it in the mail.   I just received it so maybe you’ll get it any day?


----------



## snibor

Here is the cover


----------



## Flip88

snibor said:


> View attachment 4183889
> 
> $55,000 in latest Saks catalogue. Says “natural shadow white chevron Kopenhagen chinchilla coat”.


Wow!!!! If I win the lottery this will unquestionably be in closet


----------



## Flip88

Annarita Zambrano attends the 'Dopo la guerra' photo call during the 14th Zurich Film Festival at Festival Centre on October 03, 2018 in Zurich


----------



## Flip88

Mavis Williams who actively promotes her IG hence no covering of her face.

@maviswilliams

I love this outfit.


----------



## snibor

Flip88 said:


> Mavis Williams who actively promotes her IG hence no covering of her face.
> 
> @maviswilliams
> 
> I love this outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4235651



Wow!!!


----------



## cdtracing

Flip88 said:


> Mavis Williams who actively promotes her IG hence no covering of her face.
> 
> @maviswilliams
> 
> I love this outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4235651


So stylish & such an elegant coat!!!


----------



## Flip88

Person unknown..... Hence


----------



## KittieKelly

Flip88 said:


> Person unknown..... Hence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4242776



And here I am thinking it was Kermit 


Gorgeous though, I love the whole outfit!


----------



## Flip88

KittieKelly said:


> And here I am thinking it was Kermit
> [emoji38]
> 
> Gorgeous though, I love the whole outfit!


You make me laugh as always. Lol.


----------



## KittieKelly

Flip88 said:


> You make me laugh as always. Lol.


----------



## snibor

From the latest Bloomingdales catalogue.  Labeled as natural beige chinchilla bolero.  Looks a little larger than a bolero to me but maybe photo deceiving.  Origin is Canada.  $9,500.


----------



## KittieKelly

snibor said:


> From the latest Bloomingdales catalogue.  Labeled as natural beige chinchilla bolero.  Looks a little larger than a bolero to me but maybe photo deceiving.  Origin is Canada.  $9,500.
> View attachment 4247709



Oooooo I like that one! I've always wanted a beige Chinchilla 
Yeah I agree, that's no bolero lol


----------



## snibor

KittieKelly said:


> Oooooo I like that one! I've always wanted a beige Chinchilla
> Yeah I agree, that's no bolero lol



I think I heard it calling your name!  Not a bad price for bloomies.  Sorry I’m a total enabler.


----------



## KittieKelly

snibor said:


> I think I heard it calling your name!  Not a bad price for bloomies.  Sorry I’m a total enabler.



Enable! Enable! 
It's sooo pretty, and it's a color variety you don't see too often. Dang I shouldn't have thrown out my catalog lol


----------



## Flip88

snibor said:


> From the latest Bloomingdales catalogue.  Labeled as natural beige chinchilla bolero.  Looks a little larger than a bolero to me but maybe photo deceiving.  Origin is Canada.  $9,500.
> View attachment 4247709


Completely impractical for me yet I love it. I would love ANY chinchilla fur coat. I saw some in Turkey recently, these things are SO soft. Having been into many furriers it's funny how they all get you tempted by showing you chinchilla fur and getting you to "pat" the fur with the back of your hand. You cannot feel the fur it's that soft!!! Incidentally this happens to others right?? (or do they only get me to do this lol!!)


----------



## Flip88

Reminds me of this


----------



## snibor

Flip88 said:


> Reminds me of this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4248257



Yes!  Gorgeous


----------



## KittieKelly

Flip88 said:


> Reminds me of this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4248257



Oh my 

Hey but wait, that looks similar to my rex rabbit coat....good, don't have to buy it then ha!


----------



## cdtracing

snibor said:


> From the latest Bloomingdales catalogue.  Labeled as natural beige chinchilla bolero.  Looks a little larger than a bolero to me but maybe photo deceiving.  Origin is Canada.  $9,500.
> View attachment 4247709


This need a LOVE button!!  I agree it's not a bolero but it's gorgeous!!


----------



## Flip88

@realbeatakekeres


----------



## KittieKelly

Flip88 said:


> @realbeatakekeres
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4248450



Wow wow wow!! I've never seen a full length Chinchilla, beautiful. I wonder what the price tag of that one was


----------



## cdtracing

Flip88 said:


> Reminds me of this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4248257


This one's gorgeous too.  I love Chinchilla!  I'm still looking for the right Chinchilla collar for my black leather coat!


----------



## snibor

cdtracing said:


> This need a LOVE button!!  I agree it's not a bolero but it's gorgeous!!


I know I’d love a coat like this. Not happening


----------



## snibor

KittieKelly said:


> Wow wow wow!! I've never seen a full length Chinchilla, beautiful. I wonder what the price tag of that one was


I was thinking the same.  Price has got to be astronomical.


----------



## Flip88

cdtracing said:


> This one's gorgeous too.  I love Chinchilla!  I'm still looking for the right Chinchilla collar for my black leather coat!


I know a furrier who supplies them.

If you ever use Instagram try @Emiloufur


----------



## Flip88

Just killing 15 minutes on Instagram when I bump into this beauty. I don't believe I have ever seen this colour before.  For anyone in London they are hosting a pop up shop at the end of November too. 

Wow!!!  @eneide_official


----------



## snibor

Flip88 said:


> Just killing 15 minutes on Instagram when I bump into this beauty. I don't believe I have ever seen this colour before.  For anyone in London they are hosting a pop up shop at the end of November too.
> 
> Wow!!!  @eneide_official
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4249568



Gorgeous!  This forum is making me lust after so many gorgeous furs!


----------



## Flip88

snibor said:


> Gorgeous!  This forum is making me lust after so many gorgeous furs!


Absolutely agree.

I am not in London anytime soon but for those that are there is a superb furrier who sell a lot of chinchilla having a pop up shop.


----------



## Flip88

I love her chinchilla coat BUT I hate the outfit (obviously). I could give this coat a MUCH better home.

 Keyshia Ka'Oir attends Gucci Mane and Smoke Purp In Concert at Avant Gardner on November 16, 2018.

Getty.


----------



## Flip88

Flip88 said:


> I love her chinchilla coat BUT I hate the outfit (obviously). I could give this coat a MUCH better home.
> 
> Keyshia Ka'Oir attends Gucci Mane and Smoke Purp In Concert at Avant Gardner on November 16, 2018.
> 
> Getty.


Photo


----------



## cdtracing

Flip88 said:


> Photo
> 
> 
> View attachment 4256131


Love the coat....not the hoochie mama outfit.


----------



## Flip88

cdtracing said:


> Love the coat....not the hoochie mama outfit.


I know. I hate it when people wear a hideous outfit with the most beautiful piece.


----------



## snibor

cdtracing said:


> Love the coat....not the hoochie mama outfit.



You said exactly what was in my head!


----------



## calexis

Flip88 said:


> Mavis Williams who actively promotes her IG hence no covering of her face.
> 
> @maviswilliams
> 
> I love this outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4235651



This is stunning! Thanks for sharing this [emoji7]


----------



## Flip88

@lali_chaboki

A Russian model with her chinchilla.  Incidentally I have never seen as much chinchilla fur in and around London as I have recently. It seems to be incredibly popular.


----------



## cdtracing

In a few weeks, I'm going to have something to post in this thread.  I'm having a chinchilla collar made & fitted to my black leather lambskin coat!


----------



## Flip88

cdtracing said:


> In a few weeks, I'm going to have something to post in this thread.  I'm having a chinchilla collar made & fitted to my black leather lambskin coat!


How fabulous. Careful though it doesn't come into too much contact with your make up. Sounds lush.


----------



## Flip88

@alessainanzetto


----------



## Flip88

@zinawb she promote her Insta. I do love this colour, it looks SO rich in texture.


----------



## Flip88

The sister of Jamie Chua @diyen168


----------



## Flip88

@kirova_olga again she promotes her IG


----------



## Flip88

Lisa Samman at an event in a gorgeous fur. Her IG.


----------



## Flip88

@mrs_bcworld


----------



## Flip88

Julia Jaunat

Insta and socialites in Hermes thread


----------



## Flip88

@olivia_lafabuleuse


----------



## Flip88

Russian celebrity carrying bags that could ruin her fur. Watch out dear!!! Perhaps it's my OCD kicking in [emoji4]


----------



## Flip88

Some chinchilla eye candy from Insta

@anuta_taguskaya
@anastasiabaraslkova
@mimi_m_m7
@galidol


----------



## Flip88

@blondieluxe


----------



## Flip88

@diyen168


----------



## cdtracing

Wore my leather jacket today with it's new chinchilla collar specifically fitted for it.  I am so loving this!!


----------



## snibor

cdtracing said:


> Wore my leather jacket today with it's new chinchilla collar specifically fitted for it.  I am so loving this!!
> View attachment 4288669



Gorgeous!


----------



## Flip88

cdtracing said:


> Wore my leather jacket today with it's new chinchilla collar specifically fitted for it.  I am so loving this!!
> View attachment 4288669


Gorgeous. The collar is fabulous, do you take care not to get make up on it??


----------



## cdtracing

Flip88 said:


> Gorgeous. The collar is fabulous, do you take care not to get make up on it??


Yes, I do, Flip.  I avoid makeup, aerosol sprays, ect on all my furs.


----------



## Flip88

cdtracing said:


> Yes, I do, Flip.  I avoid makeup, aerosol sprays, ect on all my furs.


Good idea. I heard from a furrier that a decent tip is to use Fullers Earth. Have you tried this??


----------



## cdtracing

Flip88 said:


> Good idea. I heard from a furrier that a decent tip is to use Fullers Earth. Have you tried this??


No, I haven't but I'll have to check it out. Thanks.


----------



## Flip88

cdtracing said:


> No, I haven't but I'll have to check it out. Thanks.


Sounds bizzaire but she swears by it. She is a decent furrier too, certainly knows her stuff.


----------



## Flip88

My OCD kicking in as I worry about potential damage to that fur. I guess it was a silly pose just for the photo actually.

Blogger @marina_japan


----------



## Flip88

This looks too good to be true. Has anyone bought from them??!

https://www.furs-outlet.com/en/shop/i/beautiful-lafuria-real-royal-chinchilla-fur-5769


----------



## cdtracing

Flip88 said:


> This looks too good to be true. Has anyone bought from them??!
> 
> https://www.furs-outlet.com/en/shop/i/beautiful-lafuria-real-royal-chinchilla-fur-5769
> View attachment 4291247


Yes, I have bought from them.  Shipping takes a little while since it comes from Poland.  I have not bought anything chinchilla from them.  You have to make sure the listing doesn't say chinchilla rex.  You can contact them to make sure it's genuine chinchilla, not rabbit.  And you can make an offer of a lower price.  Most of their coat sizes are too small for me.


----------



## Flip88

cdtracing said:


> Yes, I have bought from them.  Shipping takes a little while since it comes from Poland.  I have not bought anything chinchilla from them.  You have to make sure the listing doesn't say chinchilla rex.  You can contact them to make sure it's genuine chinchilla, not rabbit.  And you can make an offer of a lower price.  Most of their coat sizes are too small for me.


Thank you. I am too nervous to buy a chinchilla fur without being there and trying it on.


----------



## cdtracing

Flip88 said:


> Thank you. I am too nervous to buy a chinchilla fur without being there and trying it on.


I know what you mean.  That's why I went to my furrier for the chinchilla collar for my leather coat,


----------



## Flip88

@maviswilliams


----------



## Genie27

Flip88 said:


> My OCD kicking in as I worry about potential damage to that fur. I guess it was a silly pose just for the photo actually.
> 
> Blogger @marina_japan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4291231
> View attachment 4291233


Absolutely a silly pose, because of the big honking lock on the back wheel!! 


Gorgeous coat though!


----------



## Flip88

Genie27 said:


> Absolutely a silly pose, because of the big honking lock on the back wheel!!
> [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]
> 
> Gorgeous coat though!


I am sure it was a photo for the camera only. Well I certainly hope so.

PS, anyone seen any decent chinchilla furs on sale? It's approaching that time of year when it's cheaper [emoji4]


----------



## Flip88

Dorothy Wang, Getty. I love her coat but I just don't get this kind of outfit.


----------



## cdtracing

Flip88 said:


> I am sure it was a photo for the camera only. Well I certainly hope so.
> 
> PS, anyone seen any decent chinchilla furs on sale? It's approaching that time of year when it's cheaper [emoji4]


Henig furs are having their big sale right now.  that's where I got my chinchilla collar from.


----------



## Flip88

cdtracing said:


> Henig furs are having their big sale right now.  that's where I got my chinchilla collar from.


Just looking at their website. A full length mink for 1k, a bargain even if the mink is not too quality (it clearly isn't).

I also like this but I suspect price building so the discount seems higher. Still, its lovely.


----------



## cdtracing

Yes, the mink is not full skins but it does look nice IRL. The chinchilla coat is gorgeous in person...very soft & very plush.  Price was still high, tho.

Have you checked TRR?  Some nice chinchilla pop up on that site.


----------



## Flip88

cdtracing said:


> Yes, the mink is not full skins but it does look nice IRL. The chinchilla coat is gorgeous in person...very soft & very plush.  Price was still high, tho.
> 
> Have you checked TRR?  Some nice chinchilla pop up on that site.


TRR???


----------



## cdtracing

Flip88 said:


> TRR???


The Real Real.  KK bought a lot of her furs from that site.


----------



## Flip88

cdtracing said:


> The Real Real.  KK bought a lot of her furs from that site.


Aaah yes x


----------



## Flip88

@mrs_bcworld


----------



## cdtracing

Flip88 said:


> Aaah yes x


You just have to cyber stalk the site for what you're looking for.


----------



## Flip88

@b_lexie from Instgram. The fur is Harrods.


----------



## Flip88

From Paris FW @miss_akmerova


----------



## cdtracing

I wore my leather coat with the chinchilla color last night to dinner. it was perfect.


----------



## skandinavikfur

KittieKelly said:


> I've looked into them awhile back and backed away when I saw they had several negative reviews.


Hi , would you be kind to provide a link to the negative reviews , regarding our service and products ?
You may find ebay and etsy reviews for Skandinavik Fur here 
https://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback2&userid=furskd
https://www.etsy.com/shop/skffurs?ref=l2-shopheader-name#reviews


----------



## Flip88

From Dennis Basso

Getty


----------



## Flip88

Another Dennis Basso, Getty


----------



## jdr87

Flip88 said:


> @b_lexie from Instgram. The fur is Harrods.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4334333


this is quite close to perfection


----------



## Flip88

@olivia_lafabuleuse


----------



## Flip88

Model Lali Chaboki. I love her skin tone and obviously what she wears. I don't know if these are her furs or she formed some sort of collaboration. Either way, I think we would clear those racks within seconds if we were all there!!!

Her Insta


----------



## Flip88

@mahsa_nejatii


----------



## Flip88

Angela Donava


----------



## Flip88

Tienne Guyenn on a chinchilla, fur by @eneide_official


----------



## Flip88

Just received from a friend of mine a photo on What's App. Yesterday, she went to this store and new it would make me jealous!!!! She is in Dubai.


----------



## jdr87

Flip88 said:


> Just received from a friend of mine a photo on What's App. Yesterday, she went to this store and new it would make me jealous!!!! She is in Dubai.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4367775


That's heaven!
Yesterday in Zurich I passed by a fur shop which basically had only chinchillas on display, way fewer than that but it was a nice view, too.

Meanwhile, I got (a few) end-of-season bargains with my furrier, one also regarding this topic (couple of weeks to wait, I'll post soon)


----------



## snibor

Flip88 said:


> Just received from a friend of mine a photo on What's App. Yesterday, she went to this store and new it would make me jealous!!!! She is in Dubai.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4367775



Whoa!


----------



## Flip88

jdr87 said:


> That's heaven!
> Yesterday in Zurich I passed by a fur shop which basically had only chinchillas on display, way fewer than that but it was a nice view, too.
> 
> Meanwhile, I got (a few) end-of-season bargains with my furrier, one also regarding this topic (couple of weeks to wait, I'll post soon)


Oh do tell.... [emoji8]


----------



## cdtracing

Flip88 said:


> Just received from a friend of mine a photo on What's App. Yesterday, she went to this store and new it would make me jealous!!!! She is in Dubai.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4367775


Holy Moly!!!  I wouldn't want to leave!


----------



## jdr87

Flip88 said:


> Oh do tell.... [emoji8]



long story short: I had been offered a super deal on a tailor-made long sable vest with a last stock of pelts they had, but then there was also this chinchilla on display, which was basically the last left of that type (about 90cm long, a short-sleeved vest) and was exactly my size ... had a hard time saying no, and indeed I didn't


----------



## Flip88

jdr87 said:


> long story short: I had been offered a super deal on a tailor-made long sable vest with a last stock of pelts they had, but then there was also this chinchilla on display, which was basically the last left of that type (about 90cm long, a short-sleeved vest) and was exactly my size [emoji813]... had a hard time saying no, and indeed I didn't [emoji3]


I can resist anything apart from temptation [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Flip88

@jadesossomontecarlo


----------



## jdr87

Flip88 said:


> I can resist anything apart from temptation [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



yes, that's the point  It happens quite often to me, if I have a good relationship with the vendor. we were discussing about the design for a chinchilla coat, aiming at next winter, but then she came out like "by the way, look, this is here... it's just your size... we can negotiate a great price if you combine it with the sable" and it worked pretty well


----------



## jdr87

Flip88 said:


> @jadesossomontecarlo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4368641
> View attachment 4368642
> View attachment 4368643
> View attachment 4368644



I'm not really in love with dyed chinchilla, honestly. I do prefer it in its natural color or, if dyed, with something lighter (like a really light blue, or a light shade of pink, but nothing more intense)


----------



## Flip88

Olivia Pommier


----------



## Flip88

The sister of Jamie Chua (I think??) @diyen168


----------



## Flip88

@mavis_williams


----------



## Flip88

Margely Williams.

Love these tones she uses.


----------



## Flip88

The broadtail bag I love but the chinchilla is just so pointless. Imagine actually using this. I'd be so worried about placing it down, getting it dirty, wet, etc, etc. I know its not meant to be practical but.... I just don't get this.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

Flip88 said:


> The broadtail bag I love but the chinchilla is just so pointless. Imagine actually using this. I'd be so worried about placing it down, getting it dirty, wet, etc, etc. I know its not meant to be practical but.... I just don't get this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4374019



It would be better (and easier to clean!) if it were faux fur.


----------



## Flip88

BagsNBaguettes said:


> It would be better (and easier to clean!) if it were faux fur.


Yes but not as nice to touch [emoji8]. Seriously, I agree or even in a more durable fur like mink maybe.

@yanina_lecristal


----------



## jdr87

Flip88 said:


> The broadtail bag I love but the chinchilla is just so pointless. Imagine actually using this. I'd be so worried about placing it down, getting it dirty, wet, etc, etc. I know its not meant to be practical but.... I just don't get this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4374019



I agree. if I owned it, I'd probably use it so rarely it would just be wasted. Chinchilla is so delicate... Still, I'd say it is meant to be just beautiful, and it definitely is.


----------



## Flip88

Trying to get the tower into the photo is not easy. @nadarifa15


----------



## Flip88

Ramona Singer, IG


----------



## cdtracing

Flip88 said:


> The broadtail bag I love but the chinchilla is just so pointless. Imagine actually using this. I'd be so worried about placing it down, getting it dirty, wet, etc, etc. I know its not meant to be practical but.... I just don't get this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4374019


These are beautiful but so impractical for me.  I rarely carry a clutch so I would never use either of them.  As beautiful as they are, I would worry about getting them dirty, wear from hands (especially the chinchilla), just too much to worry about.  Plus, clutches never have enough room for what I need.


----------



## Flip88

Joan Collins, Dailymail


----------



## Flip88

Nga Nguyen.

When I see bloggers with multiple furs but in different colours I always thinks it's unfair as I would be so happy with just one chinchilla fur [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Notorious Pink

Flip88 said:


> Nga Nguyen.
> 
> When I see bloggers with multiple furs but in different colours I always thinks it's unfair as I would be so happy with just one chinchilla fur [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 4406147
> View attachment 4406148
> View attachment 4406149



[emoji848][emoji848][emoji848]


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

BBC said:


> [emoji848][emoji848][emoji848]




....am I the only one taking a hard look at these coats and seeing the same pelts (both unique pattern and gradient identifyers) in all three pictures- and that it looks like somebody filtered/colorized the coats in Photoshop to make it look different?


Or is it just me?


----------



## Notorious Pink

BagsNBaguettes said:


> ....am I the only one taking a hard look at these coats and seeing the same pelts (both unique pattern and gradient identifyers) in all three pictures- and that it looks like somebody filtered/colorized the coats in Photoshop to make it look different?
> 
> 
> Or is it just me?



YES!!! You read my mind.

Either these are all the same coat or I don’t think they are chinchilla. This person looks like an ad for one of those companies that sell rabbit dyed to look like chinchilla.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

BBC said:


> YES!!! You read my mind.
> 
> Either these are all the same coat or I don’t think they are chinchilla. This person looks like an ad for one of those companies that sell rabbit dyed to look like chinchilla.




Upon closer look, the pelts themselves appear to be Rex rabbit- you normally don't see the joins in the pelt plates themselves in chinchilla, and there is no 'inner tube' type of fluffiness to the rows themselves (another characteristic of the real thing due to the way the fur sits.

I call shenanigans on those coats!


----------



## snibor

Ha!  Only expert forum members could figure this out!


----------



## cdtracing

Another question is do all these coats actually belong to the blogger or are they just modeling them for the maker of the coat.?  I love my chinchilla collar on my leather coat.  This fur does not look like the fur of my collar.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

cdtracing said:


> Another question is do all these coats actually belong to the blogger or are they just modeling them for the maker of the coat.?  I love my chinchilla collar on my leather coat.  This fur does not look like the fur of my collar.




You may be on to something-

I can't tell you how many times I've seen 'influencers' go into a luxury department store, buy thousands of dollars worth of items,model them and snap them for the 'Gram and then return them before the billing cycle on their credit card is due. Some of them get to the point where the retailer will ban them from purchasing from their stores/online due to the amount of returns.

All for some BS anonymous likes on a social media site. Lordy.


----------



## Flip88

BagsNBaguettes said:


> You may be on to something-
> 
> I can't tell you how many times I've seen 'influencers' go into a luxury department store, buy thousands of dollars worth of items,model them and snap them for the 'Gram and then return them before the billing cycle on their credit card is due. Some of them get to the point where the retailer will ban them from purchasing from their stores/online due to the amount of returns.
> 
> All for some BS anonymous likes on a social media site. Lordy.


Wow I had no idea and actually I cannot be sure those are chinchilla but they do look it to me.

Here is one that certainly is....

Araya Alberta Hargate


----------



## cdtracing

Mother Nature threw us a curve ball today & dropped the temps to the 40's & low 50's today.So, at least I got to wear fur one more time before storage.  Tomorrow it will be in the 70's & 80's for the rest of the week.  I decided to wear my chinchillla collared leather coat.


----------



## Flip88

cdtracing said:


> Mother Nature threw us a curve ball today & dropped the temps to the 40's & low 50's today.So, at least I got to wear fur one more time before storage.  Tomorrow it will be in the 70's & 80's for the rest of the week.  I decided to wear my chinchillla collared leather coat.
> View attachment 4409980


It's lovely.


----------



## Flip88

From a Russian furrier I follow on Insta!!! @leonardo_spadini


----------



## Flip88

I'd love to know whether, if money were no object, would anyone actually invest in a chinchilla blanket? It would probably drive me mad if it got creased, dirty or (heaven forbid) ripped. That said, I would truly love this blanket for its feel and warmth.


Thoughts?? 


@adamfur


----------



## Flip88

@bamumap


----------



## Flip88

@alexandratrayanovskaya


----------



## Flip88

@b_lexie


----------



## Flip88

@b_lexie
View attachment 4437045


----------



## jdr87

So, I got this chinchilla gilet 2 weeks ago; I've already managed to take it to Russia last week (seaside vacation, perfect for the evenings) and I'm taking it out for some shopping this afternoon. Well, you might guess, I'm in love with it


----------



## snibor

jdr87 said:


> So, I got this chinchilla gilet 2 weeks ago; I've already managed to take it to Russia last week (seaside vacation, perfect for the evenings) and I'm taking it out for some shopping this afternoon. Well, you might guess, I'm in love with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4437100



Gorgeous!


----------



## Flip88

jdr87 said:


> So, I got this chinchilla gilet 2 weeks ago; I've already managed to take it to Russia last week (seaside vacation, perfect for the evenings) and I'm taking it out for some shopping this afternoon. Well, you might guess, I'm in love with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4437100


It's lovely


----------



## Flip88

From theiratest collection @ptfurs the pt alignment here is perfect. I love the style.


----------



## cdtracing

jdr87 said:


> So, I got this chinchilla gilet 2 weeks ago; I've already managed to take it to Russia last week (seaside vacation, perfect for the evenings) and I'm taking it out for some shopping this afternoon. Well, you might guess, I'm in love with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4437100


Absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## cdtracing

Flip88 said:


> From theiratest collection @ptfurs the pt alignment here is perfect. I love the style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4437258


Love this!!!


----------



## cardinalcanary

jdr87 said:


> So, I got this chinchilla gilet 2 weeks ago; I've already managed to take it to Russia last week (seaside vacation, perfect for the evenings) and I'm taking it out for some shopping this afternoon. Well, you might guess, I'm in love with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4437100


beautiful! love it


----------



## cardinalcanary

a few beauties all sourced from this tumblr: https://only-fur.tumblr.com/


----------



## pellicciaannabella




----------

